# How do you feel about pot-smoking on the trail?



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?

smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke? 

I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


----------



## Atomik Carbon (Jan 4, 2004)

*How about 2 garbage bags full.*

Hey...to each his own.

Twice we were riding and came across some guys hauling 2 bags full along our trail. Normally this would be a big concern, but not here in Jamaica. Everyone has to live and if you choose that path, just know what the consequences are. Anyone that would call the cops is a prick.

Later Mon.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


----------



## Johnny M (Jan 30, 2004)

*Hmmmmm*

If it were out in the middle of nowhere, say at least 20 miles from where regular folk recreate; I would think you were getting in touch with nature. Maybe I would even stop to enjoy the aroma for a moment. If it was in like a place where people take their dogs and kids I would think you were a careless junkie prick. I would leave it alone when in questionable company.

Hmmm, maybe it's about time for a nature walk with a good doob. Been years.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


Killing a hiker would definitely harsh my buzz. Maybe I should just be careful on descents where there are a lot of people around? Or is that impossible due to the marijuana's deadly grip on my brain?


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Johnny M said:


> If it were out in the middle of nowhere, say at least 20 miles from where regular folk recreate; I would think you were getting in touch with nature. Maybe I would even stop to enjoy the aroma for a moment. If it was in like a place where people take their dogs and kids I would think you were a careless junkie prick. I would leave it alone when in questionable company.
> 
> Hmmm, maybe it's about time for a nature walk with a good doob. Been years.


It's really great. I tend to appreciate my blessings and the beauty of nature a little more than usual when I smoke a little on the trail. Of course, I also tend to murder and bury innocent people when high, so there's a bit of a tradeoff.


----------



## Bike Nazi (Apr 3, 2004)

*I'd keep it away from non smokers*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


some in this country can tell no difference between Mary Jane and H, funny thing some of these same people are on or have significant others taking "legal prescription drugs" on a daily basis.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

Bike Nazi said:


> some in this country can tell no difference between Mary Jane and H, funny thing some of these same people are on or have significant others taking "legal prescription drugs" on a daily basis.


yeah, you're right. people tend to freak out about drugs and I like to consider myself a civil person, so I'll probably keep my smoking to myself and like minds.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

> Killing a hiker would definitely harsh my buzz. Maybe I should just be careful on descents where there are a lot of people around? Or is that impossible due to the marijuana's deadly grip on my brain?


See you have allready made up your mind. I could swear you asked for opinions.


----------



## zon (Nov 4, 2004)

PS,, I never fragged you for smoking dope,, I smoked a few pounds in my years, I suggested it is stupid to operated any moving object impaired. Common sense.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

zon said:


> See you have allready made up your mind. I could swear you asked for opinions.


Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned? It doesn't seem to hamper their abilities too much. If it did, I'm guessing they'd probably think twice, since they make ok money playing a game they love.

If anything, I'm more cautious when I'm stoned. The idea of falling gets a lot less appealing when my nerve endings are all aglow.

Anyway, I appreciate your input, but I think that it doesn't really paint an accurate picture of me or my behavior.


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

Don't smoke, never have, but it wouldn't really bother me if somone was. It is all about freedom, and as long as they aren't bothering anyoe it is fine.


----------



## revrnd (Aug 13, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned?


I could care less about the NBA.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Depends... Are you standing upwind or downwind from the "smokers" 
But it doesnt bother me. Cigarette smokers are worse IMO. I dont know but I just cant stand the legal stuffs smell. The "good" stuff just does smell better


----------



## -Anomie- (Jan 16, 2005)

I don't smoke anything, but I wouldn't care about others smoking on the trail IF it was anywhere other than S. California in the summer and fall. So many of the grass fires out here are set by idiots flicking butts out the window... Back east it doesn't matter, but out here you're riding through a literal time-bomb just waiting for a match to light the fuse.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

Bike Nazi said:


> some in this country can tell no difference between Mary Jane and H, funny thing some of these same people are on or have significant others taking "legal prescription drugs" on a daily basis.


Yep, they're doped up for blood pressure, mental imbalances, cholesterol, and everything else--but a little non-prescription mood alteration gets 'em all worked up.

I've ridden with folks who like to ride out, smoke up, and ride back. I haven't tried it on a bike. I sure slows me down otherwise. Much safer that alcohol and riding--at least for me.

Lot easier to pack in than beer too.

Are you high?


----------



## Th' Mule (Aug 31, 2004)

Well....

Huh....

I'm Canadian so.....

Yeah...

As long as you're not gettin' stoopid I see no problem with somebody blazin' up a fatty. I smoke cigars and pipe tobacco myself...


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

HOw the f*** do you smoke pot and mountain bike at the same time?


----------



## Achilles (Jan 13, 2005)

Do you take munchies along?
How can you handle the thirst and the need for something sweet?
35mph downhill stoned!!! that's a good one  
I believe that you ride at least at your half regural speed afterwards, I don't believe that those riding with you are gonna wait for you.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Bros,
You would be surprised to know how many people spark it up on the trails. Before, during and after. More than you think. It has even surprised me! 

Its not usually the young punks, its the 50 year old cats who like to kick back and enjoy the ride with no attitudes, complete respect for the trail and the people on it. Its a beautiful thing really. Enjoying the beauty of nature and the company of good friends while being stoned..... It is the best feeling. 

Its not like the movies where someone goes nuts and kills people or acts like a teenage fool. Most of the time you can't even tell who's stoned and who's not.

I say smoke! just keep it on the down low cause there are too many lost people out there. They just won't understand..... Its hard to explain unless you have smoked. 

I must address the issue of people who "rat".
If you don't smoke and see someone smoking some ganja, leave them alone! Chances are they are not interfering with your cozy little life and if they are they probably are not smoking weed! I hate it when someone decides to act all uppity and start preaching of the dangers of weed and get in your business.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

As far as you wanting spark up during group rides....
If you don't know them all personally I would find a way to spark it away from the group and then casually rejoin them. (maybe in your car) 
personally, if I did not know everyone personally I would not feel comfortable sparking it up and then wondering if anyone saw you do it or could smell it. Then the whole ride you might be kinda fearful of someone dropping the dime when the ride is over. 

believe it or not I have turned down many a joint just cause I did not know that one non smoker in the group. its too risky. It just don't feel good.

Try this. joke around with every one and then ask hey you guys are not cops are you? I bet you someone will ask you "why, you got some killer weed?" then you can say "oh you smoke?" if yes, then be cool and maybe take him to the side. that way you can get a feel for whos cool and whos not.


----------



## RetroG (Jan 16, 2004)

*Hiker? We could only hope...*



Accidental Endo said:


> Killing a hiker would definitely harsh my buzz. Maybe I should just be careful on descents where there are a lot of people around? Or is that impossible due to the marijuana's deadly grip on my brain?


you take him out.


----------



## fred3 (Jan 12, 2004)

Personally I could care less what you do on or off the trail. It's more your flippant attitude. Having experienced my fair share in my younger years I can only say that you sound excessively ignorant about your abilities when under the influence. You are exactly like some folks I used to ride in a car with when I was younger. They'd be going too fast, not under the influence, and when I'd ask them to slow it up they'd proceed to tell me how their reflexes are soooo good. They were very impressed with their own abilities to handle any situation. They unfortunately didn't plan on the other person not being fully aware of how superb they were. 

They call them accidents because they are unplanned. When you are under the influence accidents happen with much more frequency no matter how good you think you are. Do a header. Smash into a tree. Skewer yourself on your handlebar. I could care less. Injure someone else and you'll never forgive yourself. Unless of course you selfishly blame everyone else for all your mistakes.


----------



## ozlongboarder (Jan 12, 2004)

I have started riding with a bunch of guys who get togther and ride out in the country once a week. Some smoke, some drink, some smoke and drink. Its a night ride, there is a fire for standing around and cooking on. The boys get to escape for a night and take it easy. Theres nobody else around to endanger or offend. I don't smoke but I dont think any less of them because they do. I drink a few beers!


----------



## Rich N (Dec 2, 2004)

revrnd said:


> I could care less about the NBA.


And the NHL too!! Who even misses them!!


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

It's so Ironic that everyone is talking about "Do what you want to do, but keep it to yourself" on _a public internet forum_....

I won't state my personal experience, but I'll say that if you chose to do this, then it is probably a good "test" to decide if anyone else can tell. If they can see you, smell you, or detect a difference in your behavior, then you should keep it to yourself. If you can pull it off without anyone other than your close and trusted buddies knowing, then good on ya.

What other people don't know, won't hurt them. (And I've been around others and never felt like they were out of control or would "take out a hiker". Much to the contrary, I've noted that they are more in tune with their environment, focused on the ride, and riding a pace where they were in total control of themselves and their bike.... Just an observation.)

But just out of curiosity, doesn't the bag of Cheetohs get all crushed up in your camel back? 

Edit: LIke others have said, you should keep this away from the kids. No matter what your personal opinion is about it, the stuff is illegal, and some parents send their kids MTB'ing because it is a good activity. You can make choices for yourself, but should be nothing but a good example to all kids...


----------



## Duncan (Jan 2, 2004)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


I've heard that a lot of scientific research has shown that people under the effects of marijuana have normal reflexes and are quite capable of making sensible judgements. They just grin a lot more and _feel_ slower.


----------



## hardtailhammerPAstyle (Jan 12, 2005)

*Hippies*

thats ILLEGAL and yes i would be jacked if i saw some fruits blazing where i ride.... one thing i hate about mountain biking is all the HIPPIES AND LIBERALS


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Not smoking that often these days, but I'd love to compare my "intoxicated" reflexes against yours. That would be a hoot!


----------



## simian23 (Aug 13, 2004)

Duncan said:


> I've heard that a lot of scientific research has shown that people under the effects of marijuana have normal reflexes and are quite capable of making sensible judgements. They just grin a lot more and _feel_ slower.


I know a few guys that rip it up twice as hard after a good splif. They claim it takes away all the mental distractions and helps them flow.

I think depending on your physiology, it is going to have a different effect. For some people, it is debilitating, for others, enabling.

I've done lots of dangerous sports with seriously high people. I have never seen the drug be responsible for anything but a good time and a lot of laughs. I don't let them drive home though.


----------



## Philber (Jan 12, 2004)

*Don't leave home without it ...*

I love smoking and riding. If I'm driving to the trailhead, I usually blow a few rockets in the car on the way. Otherwise, I just take my little one-hitter along with me and look for a nice scenic vista to stop and do a couple of tokes. Some of the folks I ride with smoke. Others don't. The guy I niteride with every week smokes, so we always do a few before, during and after our weekly 3-hour niteride.

I'm a 43 year old lawyer and I've been smoking pot for 25 years. I cannot imagine why it is anyone else's business if I want to smoke pot. If I am with a group of non-smokers, I will usually refrain from smoking, or do is discretely, so as not to make them feel uncomfortable. It is highly unlikely (read: laughable) that I'm going to kill a hiker because I smoked a joint during the ride. If a hiker called the cops on me for smoking a joint, however, I would definitely kill that hiker.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

To each their own. If it's not a matter of kids around or other trail users then just be honest and ask the people you think could offend. Why guess? If it offends them, then hold off. If it doesn't, then you're golden.

As far as the tattle-tails are concerned... hold 'em down and blast the smoke at 'em.


----------



## bob (Jan 14, 2004)

*What if?*

What if that guy blazing down the trail behind you on a heckler happens to be "the man"? Your toking puts him in an odd situation. If you are going to partake, and I'm not advocating it, take it out of sight.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

That's gotta be a joke right? You're a forestry student?? 

If I remember anything about forestry students is that they are generally hippie types. And its the liberals that want to axe your job.


----------



## bmateo (Jan 13, 2004)

bob said:


> What if that guy blazing down the trail behind you on a heckler happens to be "the man"? Your toking puts him in an odd situation. If you are going to partake, and I'm not advocating it, take it out of sight.


Exactly.... If it is "your business", then keep it yours and live life the way you choose....

Good response.


----------



## Jdub (Jan 12, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned? It doesn't seem to hamper their abilities too much.


 Have you seen the defense in the NBA? No? Because there isn't any....


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I'm talking about a group of people that ride together alone in the wood. Asking someone "Would you be offened if we smoked pot? And if we did, would you like to?" are perfectly legal questions. If he/she has an issue, the conversation and possibility of smoking is over. Lighting up first, asking questions later is the only way you make the situation odd for "the man".

If the trail has other random users passing bye every now and then, I agree it would be stupid to think its cool. If I was the random passer bye, I could care less.....but that's besides the point.


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

I agree to that too.


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*I don't on the Trail...*

but might at the Campfire Postride celebration. We ride with a dude that blazes before each DH run. says it "Calms his Nerves" and he says "can't do crazy trails without it". (maybe an addiction thing going there) Yeah it's kinda like ridin' with Cheech and Chong, but he a damn good rider. The cottonmouth alone would kill me.


----------



## toad (Jan 29, 2004)

*Its okay with me*

I'm fine with it. But what I don't understand is why people want to smoke before riding. It makes me too tired to really kick it on the way up. Now, the downhills are another thing all together. It is probably best out west were you often have one huge climb, toke at the top, then bomb down in a super focused state-o-mind. I ride much more accurately when stoned.
-t


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

well, i used to smoke when out on my snowboard or bike, but quit, as it made riding not as good when i wasn't lit. I wasn't progressing and eas riding way to cautious. quit roasting one when out there, and riding has never been better. i do still puff, just not when riding. i get such a stellar rush anyways, why hinder it with some herb.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

*It's all good*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


I don't mind at all. In fact, I usually play with their heads.

I came across a group of young men smoking on one of my regular trails. I could smell it for quite a while before I came upon them. When I got there, one of the guys kept one hand behind his back. I figured he was the one holding......so I struck up a conversation with him. His buddies started asking really stupid questions...paranoia induced questions. I finally let them off the hook and told them to ride carefully and to try and choose a better place to smoke if they wanted to keep it "secret". It's all in good fun.

My major concern with smoking on the trails is the fire danger. If I see people smoking on the trails during fire season.......I'll dime on them in a heartbeat.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

*wasted of good weed*

Personally, as soon as I do any physical activity I lose the buzz.
Save the weed for after the ride.
But if you do toke and I run into you, don't bogart!


----------



## Locoman (Jan 12, 2004)

Wouldn't that be kinda useless? You see someone smoking, so you call the authorities. What do you expect them to do? If they don't catch you in the act, there's nothing they're gonna do.


----------



## gabe0807 (Jan 26, 2004)

Everyone else has already touched on the safety issues but I wanted to mention one other thing. I think it is worth mentioning that just lighting up around a group of unknown people could also put one of the other people in the group in a very awkward situation. What if one of those individuals works in law enforcement, is a politician, sits on a board for some organizations/company, etc. A law enforcement officer is required to enforce laws and could get in trouble if he does not. All it takes is some allegations about a city council member, a prominent member of a church, or board member of some family orgnization being around pot smoking to create quite a stir. Most likely none of these people would "rat" you out but you could be putting them in a very difficult position by doing it. Just a thought...


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

This thread is funny. The people who don't know the truth about Marijuana stick out like a sore thumb!

Alchohol leads to crashes, pot doesn't. I've never once seen anyone crash while they were stoned, yet many people have crashed with a beer or two in them.

For that matter, I don't think I've met a single person on the trail that DOESN'T smoke.

It helps a lot of people flow, not think they can go faster. In fact it makes it seem like you're going faster but doesn't really make you faster.

I think it wouldn't be a wise idea to blaze up on a group ride with strangers. You never know who is a cop off duty, but even then they are cool with it as long as you keep it to yourself and out of sight.

Talk to any cop and you will get the same answer every time. They will say that nearly 100% of the time they are called to a domestic violence call the suspects are drunk.

They will also admit that not a single domestic violence call results in finding two people stoned out of their gourds. Stoned people are peaceful people and don't do the crap the TV tells you they do like, shooting your freind, running over kids on their bikes, etc. It's all nazi propaganda BS.


For the physical performance aspects of pot:

Pot actually helps the body circulate blood and stay cooler on long hard rides. THC is a capilary dialator. It is very effective in opening up all of the small blood vessles in your body, thus allowing better blood flow to your muscles. That is why your eyes turn red when you smoke it, the blood vessles in your eye open up. Ever notice how you get "cold" after smoking? It's because more blood is moving through your skin and muscles and cooling you off more efficiently. It also works for your lungs. It dialates your lung passages for more lung volume. I suffer from asthma and smoke every ride in order to help me out.

It's very important to use HIGHLY potent bud for biking. The less smoke you inhale the better for your lungs. Potent weed let's you get up there in one toke, which is better than smoking a huge blunt of schwag. I've found hash and keef to be better for riding. The lack of plant material in hash (just THC powder) makes it easy on the lungs while gainging the full effect of THC.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

i'd be worried i'd get lost. you know how you're just cruising along, looking and thinking, and when you try to stop daydreaming and focus after the 3 minutes that seemed like an hour pass, you don't recognize where you are, even though you should? i'd be freaking out every 3 minutes .... "where the fork am i?" it wouldn't be fun.


----------



## TrailNut (Apr 6, 2004)

*np*

legalize it.
(i don't smoke it)


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

it appears from the opinions listed that it would be now as it always has been a good idea to be discrete about smoking in front of those you don't know. particularly compelling is the one persons statement about putting an official of some sort in an awkward position. any easy search on the internet will show that any gain in "perspective" after toking up is heavily outweighted by the detrimental effects of pot. still alot of fun, but don't fool yourselves into thinking its not something that it is. that is, a short term and long term performance decreaser. as far as the one persons statements about better blood flow after smoking pot. i couldn't find any info about that, but since in every other way pot works like tobacco, i would assume the same is true for blood flow. here's a good one i just picked up on in readers digest. apparently tobacco constricts the blood vessels in your body so badly that many surgeons won't do limb reattachments (if you chop off your arm or whatever with a saw) for smokers because the appendages won't survive due to the constricted blood vessels. bummer.


----------



## El Chingon (Nov 23, 2004)

Hey Microsuck, Zachdank and his crew wreck all the time when they are stoned.


----------



## old_dude (Jan 27, 2004)

*It's a pain killer, so...*



simian23 said:


> I know a few guys that rip it up twice as hard after a good splif. They claim it takes away all the mental distractions and helps them flow.
> 
> I think depending on your physiology, it is going to have a different effect. For some people, it is debilitating, for others, enabling.
> 
> I've done lots of dangerous sports with seriously high people. I have never seen the drug be responsible for anything but a good time and a lot of laughs. I don't let them drive home though.


Not mentioned as a benefit of pot is that pot is a pain killer, so it gives you relief from any lingering aches and pains that might otherwise slow you down, when you first get going. Any chronic pains you might have, or any aches from previous outings, will be suppressed. So, you start off feeling strong and fresh. It also helps keep you going at a good pace for the same reason. Aches and pains that grow from the current exertion are also reduced.

Regardless of what the common knee-jerk reaction may be, research has shown that pot is not an impairment for driving. Further, some people actually drive better on pot than straight. Pot tends to make aggressive drivers more passive, and patient.

What is a problem with smoking and driving, is that people who smoke often also drink, and the combination of smoking, drinking, and driving is not good. But then it is the drinking that is the real problem.

old_dude


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

dirtdonk said:


> it appears from the opinions listed that it would be now as it always has been a good idea to be discrete about smoking in front of those you don't know. particularly compelling is the one persons statement about putting an official of some sort in an awkward position. any easy search on the internet will show that any gain in "perspective" after toking up is heavily outweighted by the detrimental effects of pot. still alot of fun, but don't fool yourselves into thinking its not something that it is. that is, a short term and long term performance decreaser. as far as the one persons statements about better blood flow after smoking pot. i couldn't find any info about that, but since in every other way pot works like tobacco, i would assume the same is true for blood flow. here's a good one i just picked up on in readers digest. apparently tobacco constricts the blood vessels in your body so badly that many surgeons won't do limb reattachments (if you chop off your arm or whatever with a saw) for smokers because the appendages won't survive due to the constricted blood vessels. bummer.


See, that's the problem. Too much false info about marijuana is out there. Our public encourages it, our government encourages it, etc. Our country is a "pot hating country". Just by doing an internet search you will naturally get 100 results of false anti-weed info for every 1 truthful fact. It;s really sad.

Here's what they don't want you to know about pot:

1. It promotes healthy blood circulation. Don't believe me? Why do people's eyes turn red?
2. It opens up air passages in the lungs. I have asthma and it helps me a lot.
3. THC and other chemicals in marijuana are actually THE most potent antioxidants known to man. Ever wonder why older pot smokers look young? It's like a vitamin a pill for every toke you take.
4. Pot isn't harsh on the lungs, because you don't need to smoke a lot of it. This of course depends on the potency of the weed.
5. Most pot is full of nasty hydroponic chemicals (= very bad for you). Pot growers use chemicals to increase crop yield and don't allow the plants enough time to flush them out before harvest. They feed them till the day they are picked.
6. Organic weed is very good for you because it doesn't have nasty chemicals polluting it. Good organiic hippy weed can hardly be felt in the lungs, very smooth and not harsh.
7. People who are used to smoking weed don't notice any loss in judgement or motor skills. People who smoke once a month will feel physical losses though, because they are not used to it.
8. Smoking pot allows for the mind to focus and let the user drown out all uneccessary stimuli.
10. the list goes on.....


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> See, that's the problem. Too much false info about marijuana is out there. Our public encourages it, our government encourages it, etc. Our country is a "pot hating country". Just by doing an internet search you will naturally get 100 results of false anti-weed info for every 1 truthful fact. It;s really sad.
> 
> Here's what they don't want you to know about pot:
> 
> ...


i'd be glad to believe you. where's your proof? because my eyes are red more blood is being pumped through my body. yeah, right._People who are used to smoking weed don't notice any loss in judgement or motor skills_.that's because they're to stoned to notice how poorly they are performing.


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Accidental Endo said:


> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?


Smoke anyway. A group ride with non-smokers usually means there is only one person in the group doesn't smoke. Unless that one person is new to mountain biking, they already know that herb puffing is a common and accepted ritual.


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

all that might be well and good, but i can't remember details well of what went on while stoned. i've seen 'the wall" once, and was fairly cooked when i did. can't remember a thing about it, except that there were pink floyd tunes. i've seen plenty of other movies while not under the influence, and can actually remember what they were about. it might just be me, but i don't like the fuzzy memory.


----------



## dirtdonk (Jan 31, 2004)

btw, i'm not anti pot. i also don't think the government should have the right to tell us what we can and can not do as long as it affects no one but ourselves. but, to think that smoking pot is more good for you than bad for you is just plain foolish. particularly if you smoke it enough that you are so aclimated to it that you can't tell a difference in judgement or motor skills.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> See, that's the problem. Too much false info about marijuana is out there. Our public encourages it, our government encourages it, etc. Our country is a "pot hating country". Just by doing an internet search you will naturally get 100 results of false anti-weed info for every 1 truthful fact. It;s really sad.
> 
> Here's what they don't want you to know about pot:
> 
> ...


Dude, you've been smoking too much pot.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


I hate smokin weed...dam thing always goes out...that's why I eat the brownies on the trail


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*comments*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


My main gripe about pot smokers aside from their soapbox positions about how fast they are is the general time it takes for them to smoke up. I mean if you stop for 30secs to take a breather there is not enough time to smoke up properly. If the rider then pulls out the ol' dugout and begins to smoke up you can kiss your 30secs goodbye and be prepared to wait for 5minutes. Then the pot smoker will rip it up for at least a half an hour of super fast pop powered speed then the pot will wear off, the rider will begin to feel the pain and then it is stop time again.

I have ridden with many riders that claim they are super fast on their bikes when stoned, but in reality it is the tortoise and the hare syndrome. While stoned the rip it up, but then buzzkill, it wears off and it is time to smoke, then it will be time to eat, and smoking and eating lead to waiting and waiting. All the while I could be much slower but still beat their best time around a local loop.

If you are planning on smoking up be considerate of your boasting about how fast it makes you, since in all reality, unless you have that 4hour pot you are not fast. Period.

Be cool and only smoke up when the rest break is going to take enough time for you to get stoned properly, because most people will wait on a group ride until everyone is done whatever they need to do during a break and this will definitely not make you popular if you are holding the group up to do this, even if they could care less as to what exactly you are doing.

The trick to proper narcotic use on rides is to not rock the boat. The fellas that I used to ride with I could not have cared less about their habits, except that just as I got into the groove they had to get into the baggy again. It killed the ride for me even if they felt good. While pot might be the high you need to enjoy mountain biking all need is a good continous ride. Once broken it is hard to get into that groove again.

Just my 2cents.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

dirtdonk said:


> i'd be glad to believe you. where's your proof? because my eyes are red more blood is being pumped through my body. yeah, right._People who are used to smoking weed don't notice any loss in judgement or motor skills_.that's because they're to stoned to notice how poorly they are performing.


Thanks for making my point for me!

Nothing I said isn't true, it's just that people have a hard time ignoring ALL of the stuff DARE and TV tell you.

Many people buy into that stuff way too easily. My doctor is the one who told me the truth about Marijuana and how it dialates the blood vessels.

I HAVE ASTHMA! I'm my own experiment. If pot was bad for your lungs (clean pot) then I of all people wouldn't be able to smoke it! The same goes for its dialating properties, I can breath better when I smoke a little (good pot, bad chemy pot hurts my lungs). What more proof do I need?

BAD POT IS NOT GOOD FOR YOU!!!! I will agree most of the pot out there is really bad for you, especially your lungs. I would estimate that 99% of the commercial pot out there is chemically grown and thus very bad for you. That's one reason studies on the bad effects of pot are tainted with bad testing subjects. Too many people smoke BAD pot. Organic hippie homegrown pot IS GOOD FOR YOU! If anything, the relief of stress alone will make you live longer. COmbine that with its anitoxidant properties and you have a safe plant to smoke.

Do you know it takes someone who smokes 1/3 of a ton of pot to kill them in a 15 minute period. You have to consume the equivelant to 1/3ton of pot's THC in a 15 min period to die from an overdose. At that point, things like Oxygen, CO2, and WATER can kill you in lower doses than THC.

There has not been one case in history where a person has died from THC poisoning.

Call me pot smoking hippie all you want. The rest of the world outside of the USA knows that pot isn't bad. Heck, it doesn't even make people stupid for that matter, I have an IQ of 130.


----------



## Bird (Mar 26, 2004)

I usually don't contribute to threads were i may have to judge ones character but from my observation this is what i found:
Growing up you always have that group that smokes pot even in the rural community i grew up in and as life goes on you educate yourself,get married,buy a house, have kids,give your time to your family and community and just be responsible.
What i found 25yrs later with this particular group i graduated with is a lack of ambition.most of them are still the same,just buzz'en their way through life offering nothing.Pot smokers say it mellows them but in reality it makes them lazy.

So,to answer your question,i would'nt do it on the trail,home or anywhere.You have a good mind,don't alter it.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

Way back when (like 1993) when me and the buds were completely gonzo mtbers we thought we would have a little extra fun by blazing during rides as opposed to just after. And the odd thing was... it actually made us better riders. It relaxes you and it really helps with hanging loose and going with the flow on downhills. We were catching lines we had never even tried before and believe it or not we never really crashed, well at least no more than usual. 
Then of course we took it to the next level and started dropping tabs the morning of epic rides and that ... well thats a whole nother story.


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

Bird said:


> I usually don't contribute to threads were i may have to judge ones character but from my observation this is what i found:
> Growing up you always have that group that smokes pot even in the rural community i grew up in and as life goes on you educate yourself,get married,buy a house, have kids,give your time to your family and community and just be responsible.
> What i found 25yrs later with this particular group i graduated with is a lack of ambition.most of them are still the same,just buzz'en their way through life offering nothing.Pot smokers say it mellows them but in reality it makes them lazy.
> 
> So,to answer your question,i would'nt do it on the trail,home or anywhere.You have a good mind,don't alter it.


I sort of kind of agree with you on that one. with a twist.....
I firmly believe that it all depends on who you are in the first place as a person.
I mean, if you are a weak person (you may not even know it) emotionally, psychologically and by principals, and you use some sort of mild mind altering substance.....the truth will come out. If some one was a looser to begin with, weed won't make them into a winner all of the sudden.

There are some people who for some reason have a strong desire or will to succeed. There are others who's will is not so strong. I have noticed the ones with the drive to succeed view weed as a possible stumbling block and avoid it, and carry on normal lives. those I believe are the lost in this world. The ones who don't have strong motivation to be productive simply use the "lifestyle" as an excuse to not do anything. I believe marijuana still affords you the opportunity to take responsibility for your actions and decision. unlike alcohol. So there really is no excuse.

The happy medium in society are the people who have careers and famiilys and they contribute a little something to this world. But , they are responsible enough to smoke and not let it get the best of them, but instead use it for what its good for. Many, and I mean MANY! creative professionals use weed so they can have a different perspective on life. That in turn helps them in their careers.

Personally I have conquered many of life's challenges while I was smoking weed. I have been successful and there has been time where I felt it was a hinderance. So I stopped temporarily. there was a time that I was unemployed and I knew It would not be right to be smoking while I didn't have a job. Responsibilities come first. When someone is addicted to DRUGS thats not very apparent to them. There has been time when I could not smoke because of a job for almost 4 years! and I didn't do it cause I knew there where consequences. The people who can't or don't care to realize that RESPONSIBILITIES come first, those are the ones society needs to help.....not fear but help.

I will say this though and its not a scientific fact just my experience.
weed does make you kind of down the next day. you might not feel it hard but you know something is not right. The feeling I get when I conquer a part of a trail that I usually don't clear or I have to stop to catch my breath, is 10x better than any high I have had on weed. really. I have noticed that lately I have not been pedaling as hard as I normally do because I have been riding high.


----------



## YuriB (Jan 12, 2004)

Personally I don't care. I think it makes sense to distance yourself from the group to partake if you don't know everyone. I've ridden with guys who were high as kites and fast as sin. I can say the same for folks who have never touched the stuff. I know people that smoke and are unmotivated. I know people that don't smoke and are unmotivated. As long as one knows their limits and has their priorities in order I could give a rat's azz.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Pot smokers are a bunch of hippie hooligans. However, they are preferable to people that listen to music while riding.


----------



## rockcrusher (Aug 28, 2003)

*mmmhmm*



Dirdir said:


> Pot smokers are a bunch of hippie hooligans. However, they are preferable to people that listen to music while riding.


here here, or in their case "what?what?"

I saw a moron the other night, night riding, by himself, listening to a walkman. I mean what is smarter than imparing two of your sense while you ride?. It's dark, you are riding by the flicker of a small bouncing light and you can't hear oncoming riders, or cows, or javelinas etc. All he need to complete the concept was nose plugs and a hit on a bong.


----------



## Mighty Drop Off (Jun 24, 2004)

zon said:


> I suggested it is stupid to operated any moving object impaired. Common sense.


You're begging the question here. The issue at stake is WHETHER smoking impairs you. I always found it impaired social interaction, but actually improved or had no effect on physical tasks. If anything it made my thinking more deliberate and careful. It affects people differently, unlike alcohol which is universally detrimental to performance.


----------



## skiahh (Dec 26, 2003)

Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


Well... I don't go outdoors to inhale some idiot's smoke; pot or tobacco. So, if I'm riding along and I come across a group smoking, yes, I'd be offended. I was around, who's to say kids wouldn't be right behind me? And, you're probably plugging up the trails with your bikes laying around and you standing around. There aren't all that many places to get well off the trail in the woods, really.

Since I don't really care if you fry your brains, I wouldn't go out of my way to notify anyone, but if I came to the trailhead and there was a ranger/cop there, I'd suggest he go check things out. But, as previously posted, if the fire danger was high... then I would go out of my way to get you busted. But that's not about the pot, it's about the woods.

If I was on a group ride and you wanted to stop to smoke, I'd wish you well and be on my way. I choose not to associate with pot smokers. See above for notification options.



Microhuck said:


> 1. It promotes healthy blood circulation. Don't believe me? Why do people's eyes turn red?
> 2. It opens up air passages in the lungs. I have asthma and it helps me a lot.
> 3. THC and other chemicals in marijuana are actually THE most potent antioxidants known to man. Ever wonder why older pot smokers look young? It's like a vitamin a pill for every toke you take.
> 4. Pot isn't harsh on the lungs, because you don't need to smoke a lot of it. This of course depends on the potency of the weed.
> ...


Drinking makes your eyes red, too. Is alcohol good for you, then? Being sick makes your eyes red. Allergies usually make people's eyes turn red. People's eyes turn red because there's a problem with the eyes: dryness, a foreign object, infection whatever. The response is the eye's DEFENSE mechanism, along with tears, for something that's NOT right.

Citing bloodshot eyes as a healthful benefit is either a joke on your part or an example of one of the stupidest things I've heard in a long time.

It opens air passages in the lungs. Maybe - I don't know. It might... AFTER the smoke clears out of your lungs. Smoke in your lungs isn't good under any circumstances. Ingest the THC in another fashion if you want this argument to carry any weight. If you have asthma and you're smoking, it's another of the stupidest things I've heard in a long time. You'd probably say giving a diabetic a spoonful of sugar is healthy, too.

"People who are used to smoking weed don't notice any loss in judgement or motor skills. People who smoke once a month will feel physical losses though, because they are not used to it." This statement in itself proves what most people say about pot affecting your motor skills. If pot didn't cause you to lose any physical capacity, it wouldn't matter whether you smoked once a month or once a day, would it? If you smoke once a month, you notice the loss. If you smoke more regularly, you just don't notice the loss; it's still there, you just accept it as the norm.

A good example of a pot affected mind attempting to be logical.

As for allowing the mind to focus and eliminate unecessary stimuli, it does relax the mind; it's a drug. To me you're just saying you can lose concentration easier. Focus? Perhaps on being hungry or on the enhanced stimuli you're experiencing because of the drug.

The list goes on.... You and several others have mentioned numerous scientific studies yet you haven't posted a single link to any of these studies. To reputable studies or otherwise. Your list comes across as you trying to sell yourself as well as the rest of us that it's OK, it's good and anyone who disagrees is woefully uninformed, brainwashed by the conspiracy of our government and simply not as enlightened as you and the rest of your THC soaked buddies.

Smoke if you want. But be realistic in that it's NOT good for you. It IS illegas and does have deleterious effects on you. Just like alcohol. And don't try and convince the rest of us you're smoking because it's good for you... it just makes you sound stupid. Or stoned.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Locoman said:


> Wouldn't that be kinda useless? You see someone smoking, so you call the authorities. What do you expect them to do? If they don't catch you in the act, there's nothing they're gonna do.


You're probably right. I don't mind what people do in the woods....within reason, but I live in the Redwoods. If some bonehead starts a fire, it could be devastating.


----------



## s1ngletrack (Aug 31, 2004)

I haven't smoked in years, but I can say that the one time that I ate a couple brownies and rode - I was like Superman, no torched lungs, nothing, it was awesome. This was the only time I've eaten pot though, and while I really don't care too much for smoking the stuff, I couldn't care less if my friends want to stop during the ride and burn one.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

Personaly I wouldnt have any problems running into smokers on the trail.... Sometimes I partake of the herb others times I dont. there isnt a magic formula in that respects, and I wouldnt say it increases or decreases preformance.... Each to there own IMO. just smoke responsibly and respect those who choose not to smoke... On a seperate issue its fustrating in reguards to the amount of mis infomation about the stuff..... There is no reason it should be illegal and it's ludicris with the amount of money our country spends fighting the stuff... Just tax it and be done with it already.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

skiahh said:


> Well... I don't go outdoors to inhale some idiot's smoke; pot or tobacco. So, if I'm riding along and I come across a group smoking, yes, I'd be offended. I was around, who's to say kids wouldn't be right behind me? And, you're probably plugging up the trails with your bikes laying around and you standing around. There aren't all that many places to get well off the trail in the woods, really.
> 
> Since I don't really care if you fry your brains, I wouldn't go out of my way to notify anyone, but if I came to the trailhead and there was a ranger/cop there, I'd suggest he go check things out. But, as previously posted, if the fire danger was high... then I would go out of my way to get you busted. But that's not about the pot, it's about the woods.
> 
> ...


Holy shlt dude! I'm laughing soooooo hard! Too funny!

Yet another person to help prove my claim of how thick headed and how phalacious your argument is.

Just because something makes your eyes red doesn't mean it's good for you!! DUH! Just rub your eyes and they turn red. I was making the point that red eyes are a side effect of capilary dialation.

If anyone sounds like they're stoned with their head in their ass, it's YOU! You are exactly the type of attitude that makes this country such a pain in the ass!

------------------------------------------------------------------------- geez enough of that guy...^^^^

Anyways. It's true, people do sitt around and waste thier lives smoking pot. Even more people sit around wasting their lives drinking beer or going to clown college. It's just a simple fact that lazy is as lazy does. Just because one group of guys turned out to be losers and smoke pot doesn't mean you can safely pigeon hole EVERY person into that catagory.

There's plenty of doctors, lawyers, dentists, teachers, politicians, etc that smoke pot in the privacy of thier own home. I worked for the King county prosecuters office once. More people smoked it than people who didn't!

Want to compare life accomplishments? I'm 25 years old. I already have 3 united states patents filed to my name. That's 3 inventions where I've written and submitted my own non-provisional utility patents. Two of which are computer chip based devices that required extensive algorythm building programming. I've accomplished more than most non-potsmokers do in their entire lives! I'm not one to ever brag about myself, but the point remains the same, you can't pigeon hole people based on false assumptions.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

s1ngletrack said:


> ...one time that I ate a couple brownies and rode - I was like Superman ...


I have heard of sugar highs, but this is outrageous.

Pot Smoking = Bad. Music While Riding = Worse. Music While Riding At Night = Much Worse. Plugging Up The Trails With Your Bikes Laying Around And You Standing Around = Straight to Hell.


----------



## MicroHuck (Jan 31, 2005)

Dirdir said:


> I have heard of sugar highs, but this is outrageous.
> 
> Pot Smoking = Bad. Music While Riding = Worse. Music While Riding At Night = Much Worse. Plugging Up The Trails With Your Bikes Laying Around And You Standing Around = Straight to Hell.


hhahahaha- TO HELL WITH ALL YOU HIPPIES!!!

Nothing worse than stoned hippies molesting little children on the trails. Watch out, they are axe murderers too!

hahahah! I'm actually getting a kick out of some of the outrageous responses here. TOO FUNNY!

I'm done posting in this thread. That's one less child killing/raping stoner to clog your trails!


----------



## mandodude (Jul 29, 2004)

1. I like to smoke before getting to the trailhead for the "flow" factor. 

2. I crash more and have slower times when I smoke pre-ride.

3. I like to smoke post-ride.

4. I'm going home to smoke now.


----------



## zaxxon (Feb 23, 2004)

*Safety Meetings*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


They don't call them "safety meetings" for nothing.


----------



## lucifer (Sep 27, 2004)

zaxxon said:


> They don't call them "safety meetings" for nothing.


Lol I thought I invented that term....


----------



## Scourge (Aug 20, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> See, that's the problem. Too much false info about marijuana is out there. Our public encourages it, our government encourages it, etc. Our country is a "pot hating country". Just by doing an internet search you will naturally get 100 results of false anti-weed info for every 1 truthful fact. It;s really sad.
> 
> Here's what they don't want you to know about pot:
> 
> ...


Hmmm... well it appears that pot impairs your ability to count....  (missed 9)


----------



## BlueTrain (Jan 24, 2005)

again, i do smoke, just not when im riding my board or my bike. i used to, but it got old. anyways, if you do smoke when out on the trail, id watch out for the law. out here everyone out on the folf course puffs, so the local pd started having plainclothes ofcrs out there. so, be careful with whatever you choose to do


----------



## Walt Dizzy (Aug 18, 2003)

*Respect*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


Hmmm. Leaving aside the legal questions I'd say the issue is:

Be considerate of the people around you. At minimum, non-smokers probably don't want to be around smokers when they are lighting up. How hard is it to be descrete? I certainly don't want people lighting up around my teenage son.

Walt


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

Just the stereotype we need to give hikers and other people we share the trail with. If a Land Manager or the DNR pull into a parknig lot or see a biker smoking on a trail, I'm sure they will be against creating and opening more trails for us ALL to ride. The last time I checked smoknig pot is illegal in all 50 states, keep your drup habit to yourself at home.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

rockcrusher said:


> here here, or in their case "what?what?"
> 
> I saw a moron the other night, night riding, by himself, listening to a walkman. I mean what is smarter than imparing two of your sense while you ride?. It's dark, you are riding by the flicker of a small bouncing light and you can't hear oncoming riders, or cows, or javelinas etc. All he need to complete the concept was nose plugs and a hit on a bong.


Wow, you guys really are some whiny *****es. Just let the guy have his ride.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Holy shlt dude! I'm laughing soooooo hard! Too funny!
> 
> Yet another person to help prove my claim of how thick headed and how phalacious your argument is.
> 
> ...


Sure sounds like you're braggin


----------



## SSteel (Dec 31, 2003)

I am a non-smoker and CANNOT stand the smell of weed.  
I would be offended.

The only things you need for a good time are endorphins naturally created by riding. That is why we are out on the trail right?


----------



## mtnpat (Jan 12, 2004)

*Why? Do you have some?*

Keep it on the DL always.


----------



## Plinkerton (Jan 27, 2005)

I used to paintball, and one time, I smoked pot while playing, and that was the last time I'll ever do that. I just couldn't think. Having stuff flying at me while stoned was insane. 

I can't bike while high at all. I won't do it ever, but if others want to, I don't have a problem with it. I don't really do it much at all anymore, with school etc. But I love the smell, and it always makes me smile when I smell it. Brings back those great high school memories...  

So, no, I wouldn't think it was a big deal.


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

i think people need to mind their bussiness. we would live in a much more peaceful world if people could mind their own bussiness. personally i think if people wanna smoke weed that's their bussiness. why call the cops on them? what do you think they're gonna do about, probably take the persons weed and smoke it themselves. the one thing that really gets me is all the people that talk bad about it that havent done it. don't knock it till you've tried it. i don't see what the big deal is about it, it's not a bad thing and people just need to get over it. ask someone that's addicted to heroin or crystal meth about weed and see what they tell you. weed is not a big deal.


----------



## World B. Free (Feb 6, 2004)

*ah yes...*



zaxxon said:


> They don't call them "safety meetings" for nothing.


Actually, we prefer "headset adjustment"

Its also good for group rides...

Stoner #1: Oh damn, Im gonna have to pull over and adjust my headset...

Stoner #2: Oh hey, I'll wait with you...

Stoner #3, 4, 5...: Uh, I have extra allens, in case you need...


----------



## Ricko (Jan 14, 2004)

Heh, I just get pissed when they don't offer me a hit  .

Seriously though, as long as it's kept discreet and in a low traffic area where there's no kids around....nothing at all wong with it.


----------



## ADDICT (May 27, 2004)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


Zon, I think your right it would be no different than drinking and driving and getting into an accident. You'd be screwed!! I do however ride with people that smoke and it doesn't bother me at all. Maybe they'll ride this and be too paranoid to smoke when riding.


----------



## mtnbiker1973 (Oct 5, 2004)

To each thier own is what i say.


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> See, that's the problem. Too much false info about marijuana is out there. Our public encourages it, our government encourages it, etc. Our country is a "pot hating country". Just by doing an internet search you will naturally get 100 results of false anti-weed info for every 1 truthful fact. It;s really sad.
> 
> Here's what they don't want you to know about pot:
> 
> ...


Pinkeye also turns your eyes red. Must be good for you eh?

This post is so full of bullsh*t it's not even funny.


----------



## Managuense (Jun 8, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Holy shlt dude! I'm laughing soooooo hard! Too funny!
> 
> Yet another person to help prove my claim of how thick headed and how phalacious your argument is.
> 
> ...


Sure hope your ALGORITHMS are more sound than your pot smoking arguments.


----------



## Lighty_ (Sep 16, 2003)

"Let's get retarded" - Black Eyed Peas

The main thing is to keep it out of sight (and out of smell.) I think the last thing mountain biking needs to more ammunition for trail access opponents.


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2004)

*towelie?*



@dam said:


> Don't smoke, never have, but it wouldn't really bother me if somone was. It is all about freedom, and as long as they aren't bothering anyoe it is fine.


interesting choice of avatar for a non smoker
"don't forget your towel", "want to get high?"


----------



## buzzy (Jan 16, 2004)

*it irresponsible*

to be going 35 mph on a single track where hikers are allowed
high or not


----------



## dansjustchillin (Apr 8, 2004)

gabe0807 said:


> Everyone else has already touched on the safety issues but I wanted to mention one other thing. I think it is worth mentioning that just lighting up around a group of unknown people could also put one of the other people in the group in a very awkward situation. What if one of those individuals works in law enforcement, is a politician, sits on a board for some organizations/company, etc. A law enforcement officer is required to enforce laws and could get in trouble if he does not. All it takes is some allegations about a city council member, a prominent member of a church, or board member of some family orgnization being around pot smoking to create quite a stir. Most likely none of these people would "rat" you out but you could be putting them in a very difficult position by doing it. Just a thought...


don't even get me started on "law enforcement" employees, i couldnt begin to tell you about how much $hit i see everyday that just gets passed up. be kinda hard to get them in trouble for something like that too.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

*Smoking Pot?!?!?!*

I had a really great reply to this thread, but I, uh, wait a minute...did you say something?


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

*No Really*

after riding as long, in as many areas, and with such a diverse group as I have, I find it hard to believe ANYONE would be really offended by someone sparking up on a ride. Hell I remember the old days behind the mountain hut at Big Bear before downhill races...if you lit a doob you had to take a BIG hit cause there'd be so many takers you generally wouldn't get it back. It just seems so pervasive in the mtb community. Even those I know that are militant non-puffers shrug at something as benign as a pipe being passed on a ride (whether it's pre-, post- OR during).


----------



## ThoughtfulPirate (Jan 2, 2003)

Makes you faster....slower....BLAH BLAH BLAH.

I ride blazed because its FUN. I don't care if I am better or not, it is an extremely relaxing combination of two of my favorite activities and that's why I do it. I know my limits, I can't ride EXTREMELY stoned, but I love smoking a bowl at the top of a DH run or on a street ride. As for the tortise and hare guy....honestly, you would have had to smoke yourself retarded on dirty schwag to have built up that kind of tolerance to be coming down that hard after 30 minutes. 

Regarding smoking around others, I simply ask if they mind. They can go ahead if they don't want me to burn in front of them.


----------



## Zonk0u (Jun 3, 2004)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


spoken like a true idiot that's never even touched the stuff.

Im all for smoking the sticky on the trails.

if im in a group where i know ther'll be non-smokers, I'll call on a few people I know who blaze, and we'll fall back off the group, toke, then catch back up.


----------



## SocalSuperhero (May 5, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> I also tend to murder and bury innocent people when high, so there's a bit of a tradeoff.


HAHAHA, sounds like somebody's got a case of reefer madness.

Smoke on brothers!


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

SSteel said:


> The only things you need for a good time are endorphins naturally created by riding. That is why we are out on the trail right?


Right on! You people that need to toke before you ride--if you can't get high on riding without drugs to help you, you have a problem. Can't "focus" without weed? Can't "blaze" without weed? Can't "flow" without weed? You are WEAK. Lose the crutch and ride like a man.


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Want to compare life accomplishments? I'm 25 years old. I already have 3 united states patents filed to my name. That's 3 inventions where I've written and submitted my own non-provisional utility patents. Two of which are computer chip based devices that required extensive algorythm building programming. I've accomplished more than most non-potsmokers do in their entire lives! I'm not one to ever brag about myself, but the point remains the same, you can't pigeon hole people based on false assumptions.


MH, this doesn't prove anything about pot use. You can't compare yourself to others because we don't all start out with the same brain capacity. You are obviously very gifted and have accomplished a lot. I would expect you would have done even better if you didn't impair your thinking with regular pot use.


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

ThoughtfulPirate said:


> I ride blazed because its FUN. I don't care if I am better or not, it is an extremely relaxing combination of two of my favorite activities and that's why I do it.


 There it is. We do it 'cause we like it.

I'd rather not "offend" someone by smoking trailside, but it's not gonna stop me either. If there's kids around I'll put it away but otherwise, if yer an adult then just deal with it. And by deal with I mean don't; just do your own thing and I'll do mine.

The issue of "law enforcement" is pretty trivial.

The misconceptions surrounding this "drug" are so blown out proportion. Alcohol and many prescription meds are dramatically worse for one's health and the saftey of others.

And another thing, I dunno about you squares but I've never "crashed into a hiker", regardless of being stoned, drunk, or sober. If that's a concern, perhaps it means you fellas are lightweights with poor bike handling skills.

Now the real question is, *who rides dosed*?


----------



## singletrack (Feb 19, 2004)

Chris2fur said:


> Right on! You people that need to toke before you ride--if you can't get high on riding without drugs to help you, you have a problem. Can't "focus" without weed? Can't "blaze" without weed? Can't "flow" without weed? You are WEAK. Lose the crutch and ride like a man.


 Don't be so obtuse. No one is saying they can't ride without weed; we'd simply rather ride with it. But if I'm outa dope it's not gonna stop me from riding!

I know lotsa dudes who can't ride without powerbars, goo packs, and diet supplements. Are they weak? Do they have a crutch?
I think so, but I'm trying to make a point here.


----------



## zod (Jul 15, 2003)

The real issue is that a few jeopardize trail access for many by taking illegal drugs on public trails. I could care less if you think pot is good or bad but the fact remains that it is illegal. Get caught by authorities (be it rangers, police, whatever) on the trail and you paint a picture of me that I care not to be associated with. Then the trail access gets taken away after a few incidents because "mountain bikers are pot heads."

Bottom line, smoke it in your own house on your own land.......or make a lot of money so your can buy 500 acres and make your own personal trail to get smoked up on.

Now if you live in a country where it's legal than toke up


----------



## Chris2fur (Jan 13, 2004)

singletrack said:


> Don't be so obtuse. No one is saying they can't ride without weed; we'd simply rather ride with it. But if I'm outa dope it's not gonna stop me from riding!
> 
> I know lotsa dudes who can't ride without powerbars, goo packs, and diet supplements. Are they weak? Do they have a crutch?
> I think so, but I'm trying to make a point here.


I see. Consuming calories for energy shows weakness and addiction. Messing with the function of one's mind is the equivalent to taking in nourishment for the body. You probably don't even know that pot smoking has impaired your ability to reason...


----------



## endure26 (Oct 19, 2004)

I guess I really wouldn't give it much of a thought as long as the folks doing it don't impact on others. I can't smoke (drug tests at work). Would I if I could? - different issue, but once in a while - maybe. For those that can and do. Doesn't really bother me as long as they leave me alone and don't vibe my ride.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Usa Usa!!!*

I think there are two distinctly different perspectives here - Americans and Canadians (Brits don't count - as always ) People who have fear that they're gonna get busted for smoking on a public trail are clearly not familiar with the modern pot-smoking Candian reality. If you're walking downtown? Well maybe you'll get into trouble. If you're riding your bike in the woods and stop to blaze up, only a completely messed up wholier than thou shthead is gonna rat you out. And if someone does phone the police, what would they do? Get the bike cops out for some elaborate MTB sting operation? Nope. They will usually ignore the caller. Smoking weed _discetely_ in Canada is safe. Just don't be a moron about it.

A freind of my neighbor once called the cops on my other neighbor because he was smoking a joint in his backyard. The police came and spoke with the complainant and their response was sort of a "What do you think we're gonna do about it?" and they left without even talking to my pothead neighbor. And the guy who called was not born in Canada - he was born in Russia  , FWIW

As for the states ... scary stuff, man. You guys talk about freedom but you have the government spending billions of dollars trying to stop you from toking up? Thats messed up.

The canadian government has been talking about decriminalization for years, and most of the opposition is focused on eliminating the criminal activities surrounding pot distribution*, while the individual smoker is considered by most (except the most tight-asssed jerk) to be completely without blame.

*Of course the criminals would not be invlved in pot at all if it were legal. The hells angels don't sell cornflakes and Cabbage Patch Dolls.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Pot makes you smrrt*



Chris2fur said:


> MH, this doesn't prove anything about pot use. You can't compare yourself to others because we don't all start out with the same brain capacity. You are obviously very gifted and have accomplished a lot. I would expect you would have done even better if you didn't impair your thinking with regular pot use.


Most of the successful people I know smoke now or smoked a lot in the past (Most of the successful people I know are graduates of Canadian Universities, so obviously). Also, most of the slackers I know smoke a lot now or have smoked a lot in the past (most of the slackers I know are drop-outs from Canadian High Schools and Universities, so obviously).

Lets go on the assumption that being high on 'the pot' (oooohhh - scary stuff) renders you a less effective thinker (probably not true) or a less motivated person(probably very true ). Anyone with pot-smoking experience will tell you that the effects of the pot are completly gone within about 6 hours. You're thinking is completely back to normal. Your motivation is completly back to normal. But lets say it didn't - assume that the effects of pot were long lasting brain damage and lack of motivation... umm... what was my point?? Sorry. Never mind


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

zod said:


> The real issue is that a few jeopardize trail access for many by taking illegal drugs on public trails. I could care less if you think pot is good or bad but the fact remains that it is illegal. Get caught by authorities (be it rangers, police, whatever) on the trail and you paint a picture of me that I care not to be associated with. Then the trail access gets taken away after a few incidents because "mountain bikers are pot heads."
> 
> Bottom line, smoke it in your own house on your own land.......or make a lot of money so your can buy 500 acres and make your own personal trail to get smoked up on.
> 
> Now if you live in a country where it's legal than toke up


Jeez, I hate to say it but I agree with Zod here. I have consumed as much herb as anyone in my earlier days, and quit for personal reasons. I don't proclaim anti-pot stances however, and try to accept those that smoke.

The problem as I see it is this:
Many many people frequent this forum. MTB Industry leaders. Politicians. Law Enforcement. Anyone with a modicum of common sense KNOWS that all it takes is to rub ONE freaking never-smoked-doesn't-understand-conservative the wrong way, and IF that same person is a person who holds a position of power (land management, law enforcement-legislative, etc) that ONE person can take away QUICKLY what so many of us MTBers have fought hard for for ALL of us riders...namely access to public land for maintainable trails. Sure, it's a free world, and you are free on this public forum to discuss whatever you want (within the rules of the board) but you (that means ALL of you who love riding off road) have a responsibility to do whatever you can to facilitate what's best for all of us. You all have to help maintain a respectible image. You ALL have to TRY to be polite to other trail users. You ALL have to TRY to be respectful of the others who may or may not share your love of marijuana. It is quite possible that already there have been people who have read this thread and decided further how they will cut off access because their suspicions about drug use on THEIR land is now confirmed. All this from just READING this post, let alone actually running into your ass while on a trail while you light up.
This goes WELL beyond just being discreet in your smoking habits. This is about our IMAGE. Like it or not, there are a LOT of folks out there who get off on their power trip because it feels good to them to dictate to other what they can or cannot do. Lots of people in power are just BEGGING for a reason to USE that power to control others. PLEASE PLEASE do not give them any more that they already have. THINK before you write. THINK before you act, and for God's sake, PLEASE do what you can to help the cause, not hurt it.


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

*I'm repeating myself here*

The problem as I see it is this:
Many many people frequent this forum. MTB Industry leaders. Politicians. Law Enforcement. Anyone with a modicum of common sense KNOWS that all it takes is to rub ONE freaking never-smoked-doesn't-understand-conservative the wrong way, and IF that same person is a person who holds a position of power (land management, law enforcement-legislative, etc) that ONE person can take away QUICKLY what so many of us MTBers have fought hard for for ALL of us riders...namely access to public land for maintainable trails. Sure, it's a free world, and you are free on this public forum to discuss whatever you want (within the rules of the board) but you (that means ALL of you who love riding off road) have a responsibility to do whatever you can to facilitate what's best for all of us. You all have to help maintain a respectible image. You ALL have to TRY to be polite to other trail users. You ALL have to TRY to be respectful of the others who may or may not share your love of marijuana. It is quite possible that already there have been people who have read this thread and decided further how they will cut off access because their suspicions about drug use on THEIR land is now confirmed. All this from just READING this post, let alone actually running into your ass while on a trail while you light up.
This goes WELL beyond just being discreet in your smoking habits. This is about our IMAGE. Like it or not, there are a LOT of folks out there who get off on their power trip because it feels good to them to dictate to other what they can or cannot do. Lots of people in power are just BEGGING for a reason to USE that power to control others. PLEASE PLEASE do not give them any more that they already have. THINK before you write. THINK before you act, and for God's sake, PLEASE do what you can to help the cause, not hurt it.

Oh yeah...another thing. A lot of MTBers take their access to trails for granted. BIG time. You assume that because all those trails are there that they will ALWAYS be there for you. Some are luckier than others Some of us have to literally fight for access. NEVER take what you have for granted. Trust me, if all I lived for was riding my mountain bike, I wouldn't live in NE Ohio...
__________________


----------



## brado1 (Oct 5, 2004)

*what my boss is reading this?*

DOH ! no he's probably in the Hot Chicks of Mountainbiking Thread!


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*No. You are wrong.*



DakotaJockey said:


> The problem as I see it is this:
> Many many people frequent this forum. MTB Industry leaders. Politicians. Law Enforcement. Anyone with a modicum of common sense KNOWS that all it takes is to rub ONE freaking never-smoked-doesn't-understand-conservative the wrong way,... BLAH BLAH BLAH ... before you act, and for God's sake, PLEASE do what you can to help the cause, not hurt it.


People may be reading this to look for reasons to close down trails. Very unlikely, because they seem to be doing it without any reason in a lot of places. Citing user conflicts, trail damage, wldlife protection, or any other bullsht reasons we can't seem to do anything about.

But if we were all to agree right now to never again smoke on a ride, and to shake our fingers and say tsk tsk to anyone we see smoking on the trail, those people looking fror a reason would find _another_ reason.


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

.....


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Paintball + Weed = BAD IDEA*



Plinkerton said:


> I used to paintball, and one time, I smoked pot while playing, and that was the last time I'll ever do that. I just couldn't think. Having stuff flying at me while stoned was insane.
> 
> I can't bike while high at all. I won't do it ever, but if others want to, I don't have a problem with it. I don't really do it much at all anymore, with school etc. But I love the smell, and it always makes me smile when I smell it. Brings back those great high school memories...
> 
> So, no, I wouldn't think it was a big deal.


I've actually only smoked and riden once. Me and my sister-in-law got lost trying to ride home, and we were late for Thanksgiving dinner .

Paintball? Yikes! I would never ever ever ever do that while stoned. When I smoke I get what my cousin calls 'The Fear' and I don't think people shooting at me would make it go away.


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

TobyNobody said:


> People may be reading this to look for reasons to close down trails. Very unlikely, because they seem to be doing it without any reason in a lot of places. Citing user conflicts, trail damage, wldlife protection, or any other bullsht reasons we can't seem to do anything about.
> 
> But if we were all to agree right now to never again smoke on a ride, and to shake our fingers and say tsk tsk to anyone we see smoking on the trail, those people looking fror a reason would find _another_ reason.


Did you even READ my post? I never said they would be reading this LOOKING for a reason, I just stated that to a narrow-minded person intent on flexing their authority, the post can be USED. Multitudes of responses stating _"yeah dude...we get ripped and we like focus and FLOOOWWWWW"_ do NOTHING but continue to hold MTBer in a bad light to THOSE THAT DON'T THINK LIKE THAT. It's THOSE people you have to be concerned with. Hey...the truth hurts sometimes...and people don't want to hear it quite often.
Your comment about them (area access-management types) having ample reasons already (in their minds) is valid, and really just supports my argument.
I didn't say "never smoke on a ride"...I never advocated being hypocritical and using some "tsk tsk tsk" facade...I just thought it wise to try and get a few riders to focus on what's best for the cause. Quite a few contributors to this thread are obviously young and not yet "wise". I was there. As many of you were.
This is about being discreet. About being responsible in public. That means knowing when it's cool to light up, when it's cool to discuss illegal drugs IN PUBLIC and when to just chill and post about mountainbiking and read said posts.
The only reason I can see why some are so publically outspoken here about smoking pot on rides is because they are looking for people to agree with them to make themselves feel better about what they do. If you are truly at peace with yourself and what lifestyle you choose, YOU DON'T NEED AFFIRMATION.


----------



## EMT (Jun 26, 2004)

I would not recommend using something that increases your heart rate, numbs your body, and clouds your vision while riding a bicycle.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Maintain momentum while inhaling cannibis*



DakotaJockey said:


> Did you even READ my post? I never said they would be reading this LOOKING for a reason, I just stated that to a narrow-minded peron intent on flexing their authority, the post does no good. Multitudes of responses stating "yeah dude...we get ripped and we like focus and FLOOOWWWWW" do NOTHING but continue to hold MTBer in a bad light to THOSE THAT DON'T THINK LIKE THAT. It's THOSE people you have to be concerned with. Hey...the truth hurts sometimes...and people don't want to hear it quite often.
> Your comment about them (area access-management types) having ample reasons already (in their minds) in valid, and really just supports my argument.
> I didn't say "never smoke on a ride"...I never advocated being hypocritical and using some "tsk tsk tsk" facade...I just thought it wise to try and get a few riders to focus on what's best for the cause. Quite a few contributors to this thread are obviously young and not yet "wise". I was there. As many of you were.


Did you even READ your own post? Seeing as you just said that someone reading the post may be a "narrow minded person intent on flexing their authority," you were in fact saying that someone is looking for a reason to shut us out. How else should I interpret that?

And if you leave out the words "_get ripped_," the _"like, focus on the flow, man"_ is exactly the way a lot of posts, even if they don't relate to marijuana, read. Its the way a lot of us, stoner or non, talk. You should start another thread about "improving grammar and diction to bring mountain bikers into a more politically viable light."

_"I am going to inhale some cannibis smoke and then focus on maintaining momentum through the altitude and directional changes, sir"_

And the point about people having ample reason does not support your post. If someone is looking to flex their authority, and they have all those reasons, then there is not much we can do, is there? Not much we say _either way_ can make a difference. Well, I suppose if we tried then we could make it worse pretty easily . I agree that toking should be done with extreme caution any place with a history of user conflicts or that is a known access battleground. And people should take access more seriously - at the very least know where these places are.


----------



## FoShizzle (Jan 18, 2004)

..............


----------



## saltamonte (Feb 2, 2004)

I havent read all the responses but my response would be for slightly different motives than any I have seen listed.

I consider biking trails to be a valueable comodity, if the comunity ever became aware that our biking trails were a frequented place for what in our community is a very illegal act of pot smoking we could be looking at our trails being closed or restricted in ways we do not desire (yes I understand there are factions of society who don't consider it to be a big deal however they aren't usually the ones on the comittees that decide about our trail access issues.. ( i have seen the illegal activity of non bikers on biking trails cause great trouble for the access issue of bikers. imagine how much worse it would be if the perpertrators of the illegal activity were the bikers) If I saw someone smoking pot on the trail I would want to stop it as quickly as possible. biking trails are for biking not getting high. if the pot smokers were two pencil necked geek kids I may approach them myself and just scare them with the probability I was going to call the cops on my cel phone, while admonishing them to never smoke on the biking trails again explaining the above reason, if they responded with desired fear and trembling I would probably not call the cops. if however they were a more intimidating group who would be less likely to respond to my intimidation or logic such as 5 weight lifting college football players tatooed from head to toe. I would indeed call the authorities. My simpathy for these bikers who risk our losing the favor needed to maintain trail access so they can get high is not very great. Even if you are pro marijuana legalization it is in your best interest as a biker that our trails to not become an acceptable place to break the law, or you may wake up some morning with no trail to ride on. If you want to smoke pot do it on your couch. becuase if you loose your couch in a drug raid the rest of us still have a place to ride. and so will you when you finish your sentance.


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

Saltamonte:
At least someone else agrees with my stance.

Then again, I could just make light of this serious topic and just post pictures of people getting high. That I am sure would help diffuse critics and provide an even more focused picture of the average mountain bike rider as being a responsible, caring person. One who understands what could be at stake.


----------



## autoduel (Feb 2, 2004)

TobyNobody said:


> People may be reading this to look for reasons to close down trails. Very unlikely, because they seem to be doing it without any reason in a lot of places. Citing user conflicts, trail damage, wldlife protection, or any other bullsht reasons we can't seem to do anything about.
> 
> But if we were all to agree right now to never again smoke on a ride, and to shake our fingers and say tsk tsk to anyone we see smoking on the trail, those people looking fror a reason would find _another_ reason.


So you are saying that it wouldn't matter that we give the another reason, since they'd find one anyway. So why add fuel to the fire instead of trying to fight it? 
I'm sure they'd all like to read " Hiker run down by mountain biker on drugs" in the local paper. Bottom line is drugs are illegal and ILLEGAL is a word that we don't wan't associated with mountain biking in the eyes of the general public.


----------



## Accidental Endo (Sep 1, 2004)

I'm just curious, has there ever been one trail shut down because of pot-smoking cyclists?11


----------



## danSSerman (Feb 15, 2005)

I don't care too much either way, as long as the 
person doesn't get themself or anyone else hurt.
Because of my past in law enforcement, I haven't 
had any experience with pot in the past, let alone 
on the trails. I've never even tried it, although I'd 
like to!!!


Cheers-

danSSerman


----------



## Call_me_Clyde (Oct 27, 2004)

*Save it for post ride*

I can understand why people enjoy riding stoned, but for the sake of others on the trail, save it for post ride. I smoked for 20 years, and quit because I just didn't have the desire do it any more. I won't get into an argument over it's use, because it's a losing battle.

These are the facts, and you can fool yourself if you like but:

It DOES impair your judgement

Inhaling smoke of any kind is NOT healthy

It remains ILLEGAL

It's a free country folks, and you have the right to make choices, including the intake of mind altering substances, abusing your body, and breaking the law. It's all a calculated risk.

Peace,

Clyde


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*We smoke a lot.*



Accidental Endo said:


> I'm just curious, has there ever been one trail shut down because of pot-smoking cyclists?11


Yeah good question. Keep in mind, kiddies, that although we as a population (mtb'ers) have been smoking a whole lot over the last _30 years_, there aren't too many problems associated with it. Not a whole lot of stoners crashing into hikers yet; the DEA and the RCMP haven't been active in closing trails yet; not too many busts out on the trails yet. If smoking on the trail was going to cause problems, the problems would have started by now.

You do hear about a lot of people busted for other reasons - poaching park trails, speeding on the way to a film shoot, building illegal stunts etc - where they get caught holding after the arrest. But that just tends to support my argument - people are smoking and its not _causing_ any problems.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*Two of us agree.*



DakotaJockey said:


> Saltamonte:
> At least someone else agrees with my stance.
> 
> Then again, I could just make light of this serious topic and just post pictures of people getting high. That I am sure would help diffuse critics and provide an even more focused picture of the average mountain bike rider as being a responsible, caring person. One who understands what could be at stake.


I know what goes on on the trail but there is no reason for EVERYBODY to have a place to read about it.


----------



## Felpur (Jan 22, 2004)

On a second note.... Alot of assume that the whole world revolves around the United states.... Obviously this post orignated here in the US... But the general intent was how do you feel about smoking on a ride.... In the WWW (WORLD WIDE web) there are many places were smoking is legal and acceptable... ie Mexico.....or BC.... do their opinions not count? sombody posting from a legal country is going to close our us trails because they referenced a smoke?, hardly. Again it boils down to respecting peoples properties and not shoving it in the faces of those who dont smoke... Discreet is the word....


----------



## Hollis (Dec 19, 2003)

*Smoking On the Trail?*

Makes me Paranoid.
Why do you ask?


----------



## Guital2 (Feb 4, 2005)

Go Away Thread....


----------



## @dam (Jan 28, 2004)

buzzy said:


> interesting choice of avatar for a non smoker
> "don't forget your towel", "want to get high?"


Yeah, I suppose that is ironic. I just love Towelie though- he is so two dimensional and gimickey- and also a sterotypical stoner wasteoid. "....remember what?"

I suppose my other comment "...as long as they aren't bothering anybody" didn't make much sense given the question. By that, I meant keeping to themselves and just being mellow and friendly.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


It's not called dope cos it makes you dopey! In small doses it has been found to raise IQ scores! It can improve motor coordination and spatial awareness.

It also doesn't hurt braincells.

Wrecks the lungs and shags the memory though  !


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Guital2 said:


> Go Away Thread....


....yeah, really....


----------



## Scourge (Aug 20, 2004)

kronik said:


> It's not called dope cos it makes you dopey! In small doses it has been found to raise IQ scores! It can improve motor coordination and spatial awareness.
> 
> It also doesn't hurt braincells.
> 
> Wrecks the lungs and shags the memory though  !


So it screws your memory, but doesn't hurt braincells, and can raise your IQ? hmmm.

Seems like you need to make up your mind about what side your on.


----------



## jdcamb (Dec 27, 2003)

Anything you do that may negatively effects someone else's ride is rude and impolite. If you smoke then you need to be respectful. If your a selfish person and you need to smoke to enjoy a ride then need to only ride with folks who smoke. 

I have found that if I exclude folks who don't smoke I miss out on a lot of cool rides. Not everyone is cool to the ganj... Deal with it. There is always the next ride. Unless you have a problem..... Then well you may want to ride alone... Sorry....jdcamb


----------



## The Berryman (Mar 19, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Killing a hiker would definitely harsh my buzz. Maybe I should just be careful on descents where there are a lot of people around? Or is that impossible due to the marijuana's deadly grip on my brain?


I saw a movie once. I think its name was "Refer Madness". I would think you will be more likely to sucumb to "weed rage" and pick up your bike and beat the 12 year old hiker to death with your frame than to hit him on on trail. That weed is some kooky stuff, man.


----------



## DakotaJockey (Nov 23, 2004)

Fuelish said:


> ....yeah, really....


No...really...I mean it

LOL
bump


----------



## skeeter (Dec 30, 2003)

kronik said:


> In small doses it has been found to raise IQ scores!


what's a small dose? i guess if you're really familiar with your weed, you might be able to "regulate" it, but in, um, my friend's experience, it depends on the weed, itself. you can take 4 hits off some turd smoke, and get a slight buzz, and then take one hit off some killer $hit, and 20 minutes later you're completely baked. and during that baked period, i can't imagine i'd do better on an iq test than if straight. if i did, i sure wouldn't remember how, later.

for the topic. here in ohio, i can honestly say that i have never been on a ride where anyone was stopping for "headset adjustments". if anyone was getting stoned on the trail, they were very, very, discrete. no one's even talked about it.


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*Trail closure for cannabis usage?*



zod said:


> Get caught by authorities (be it rangers, police, whatever) on the trail and you paint a picture of me that I care not to be associated with. Then the trail access gets taken away after a few incidents because "mountain bikers are pot heads."


I have never heard of trail closures being correlated with cannabis useage.

MTB'ers are just one user segement and the other user segments most certainly have their share of "bud lovers".


----------



## SMOKEY (May 19, 2004)

"Its like, I don't care about nothing man." Afro Man


----------



## Mtnbikenmama (Apr 1, 2004)

*Just wondering.....*

if your pot smoking is so righteous,
why do you hide it from "the kids"?

former pot smoker


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Rich N said:


> And the NHL too!! Who even misses them!!


you're not from Canada are you?


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Managuense said:


> HOw the f*** do you smoke pot and mountain bike at the same time?


Well... you have to stop the bike to smoke, but I suppose with enough practice....


----------



## Lighty_ (Sep 16, 2003)

The Berryman said:


> I saw a movie once. I think its name was "Refer Madness". I would think you will be more likely to sucumb to "weed rage" and pick up your bike and beat the 12 year old hiker to death with your frame than to hit him on on trail.


LOL that reminds me of the fake anti-drug commercial at the beginning of _Harold and Kumar go to White Castle_.


----------



## ICanDigIt (Jun 23, 2004)

At Moe's. Homer sighs.

MOE
What's the matter, Homer? You're like drunk, but you're not sloppy-drunk.

HOMER
Going cold turkey isn't as delicious a it sounds.

MOE
I'm really glad you're off the wacky tobaccy.

LENNY
Yeah, you were getting all spacey and everything. We were going to have an intervention.

CARL
Yeah, but at the planning party, I got alcohol poisoning. I nearly died!

They laugh.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*Pass the Fritos*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


 Doesn't really bother me. Personally, I don't know how anybody can wind down techy singletrack on that stuff. I have a short enough attention span as it is, and need all the focus I can get.


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

DakotaJockey said:


> No...really...I mean it
> 
> LOL
> bump


 Bump your own goddamn self....no..really...I mean it  bumpity bumpbump


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Thye kids love their mary jane.*



Mtnbikenmama said:


> if your pot smoking is so righteous,
> why do you hide it from "the kids"?
> 
> former pot smoker


Hide it from other peoples kids. Most pot smokers I know are pretty open to anybody.

Drug use is going to happen (70% of youg canadians have used mj) and its up to us to teach kids that_ responsible_ drug use is important. Drinking in moderation, pot smoke when it's appropriate, avoid heroin, etc. And if _any_ of it is interfering with your life, STOP.

We can't assume they're not going to smoke up, but we can try to get them to do it responsibly.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*ah, not to worry*



-Anomie- said:


> I don't smoke anything, but I wouldn't care about others smoking on the trail IF it was anywhere other than S. California in the summer and fall. So many of the grass fires out here are set by idiots flicking butts out the window... Back east it doesn't matter, but out here you're riding through a literal time-bomb just waiting for a match to light the fuse.


I'm not going to flick my roaches. I save em


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*funny thing about roaches...*



pfunk said:


> I'm not going to flick my roaches. I save em


I save roaches. Firstly, you don't need to smoke a whole 2 inch long fatty to have a good time - sometimes theres a lot left after I've had enough.

Secondly, the THC gets trapped in the last 1/4 of the joint, so you actually get a better smoke from a roach than a brand new toothpick.

Some younger guys I know think smoking roaches is trashy. I disagree.

TNDNS


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*?*

Out in the southwest it scares me because of the number and intensity of the forest fires we have. As far as smoking is concerned have a blast but dont burn down the place.


----------



## pfunk (Jan 12, 2004)

*no way*



TobyNobody said:


> Some younger guys I know think smoking roaches is trashy. I disagree.
> 
> TNDNS


They don't know what they're missing. Now smoking resin, on the other hand, IS trashy.


----------



## mboyd (Mar 1, 2005)

*smokin' the pot*

What an interesting thread. I cn't believe I have just read over 100 messages on pot smoking in the woods. If you can't smoke weed comfortably in the woods, what kind of country do you live in? 
I think it is time for more people to stand up for what they believe. Our society has mislabeled and misinformed us on this particular plant for many years. We are part of this society. Have a voice. Tell your neighbor, tell your family. I smoked for about 15 years before I realised that there is nothing to be ashamed of. During those 15 years, I never felt ashamed mind you, but in retrospect I was scared to relay my honest feelings and opinions about the herb. Now I am not. I am out of the pot closet. This is my real name.
I travel the world with my profession. I spend several months away from the US and then a couple back home - stateside. Maybe my view is a little more liberal than most of you, but I see a world where a joint does not strike fear in a person -- but I see a country who is concerned about smoking a dube in the woods. It saddens me - this is not freedom if you have to worry about the legalities of something that has no cause to be illegal in the first place.
For the conservatives, if you want to make something illegal - make it alcohol. Let us smokers grow and have our pot. Will capitalism collapse if everyone were to stop drinking and start growing and rolling their own? Of course not, but it would cause some serious and scary ramifications that the brewing companies and distillaries (not to mention tobacco companies) don't even want to think about. They would rather spend (your) money to fight this - in the lobbies of Washington.
For those of you worried about a pot smoker burning down the woods - I don't think that is likely. Most pot smokers save their roaches or smoke from a pipe. It is cigarette smokers you would need to worry about - flicking a lit but.
Smoke your weed. Smoke on the trail. I'm not saying to be inconsiderate of others - I find that I am most considerate while stoned. Pull off to the side, or lag behind your group if they are non-smokers. Puff puff pedal!
MB


----------



## zenorb (Feb 1, 2005)

1. Marijuana is illegal. Here is a list of other things that are illegal:
Speeding - yes you do it - yes it kills lots more people than smoking weed - no you arent going to stop.
Oral Sex in most states
Getting an erection in public in Illinois
Hunting Camels in Arizona

2. Marijana is bad for your health. Also bad for your health:
Potato chips
Rib Eye Steaks
Over training
Failing to floss

I bet that 99.9% of the people that are against marijuana have done at least 3-4 of those and I am not done yet. (P.S. is a .270 effective against a camel or do I need a .308? Going to bag one of those fsckers illegal or no!)

3. Marijuana offends people. Also offensive:
Interracial relationships
Talking about religion
Talking about politics
Gay people
Straight people
Fat people in spandex
Skinny people in fur
People with peta stickers on thier cars with leather seats
People that wear leather
People that are offended by leather
Nude people
Clothed people
People that are offended by dumb stuff

4. Marijana impairs your judgement. Also for your imparing pleasure:
Testosterone
Adrenaline
Testosterone
Endorphin
Testosterone

5. Marijuana suppresses motivation. Also notorious motivation killers:
Warm sunshine
Sweet smelling flowers
Good music
Turkey 

All the mountin biking that I do is in the woods. The freaking forest! If you can not find a good spot to burn one down in the freaking forest then you are just lazy. I mean seriously... walk 100 feet in a 90 degree angle from the trail and you should be unnoticed. Personally the idea of climbing a hill baked is just wrong. Downhill I could deal with but up? No.

Smokers: Don't be a dumbass and not one person will know you are a smoker. If someone knows - it is because you are a dumbass.

Non-Smokers: At the risk of offending everyone, mankind (yes that includes women too..sheesh..) was given free will and all seed bearing plants and herbs to use. Support free will - mind your own damned business. The last thing I want to hear is someone yelling at me about some evil they think I may be doing whilst zipping about on a $2k bike while people are starving in the streets. We are all equally broken and wrong so don't point out faults in others.


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*Very nicely put......*

to each there own. Smok'em if you got'em. Don't smoke it if you don't have it. Just be respectful to everyone around you and mind your own business. I ride with people who smoke and I ride with people who do not. We all enjoy the same thing. Riding bikes. Just because someone smokes out does not make them a bad person. Just because someone chooses not to smoke does not make them a bad person. Now lets all go ride our bikes.


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Mind Your Own Business*



Scooby-doo said:


> <snip> Just be respectful to everyone around you and mind your own business. <snip>


"Mind your own business" used to be the motto on the back of the US penny. Maybe they should bring it back, because some people have forgotten.


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

*Great post zenorb!*

...and wasn't there a song in the the movie *Easy Rider*(you know, Captain America/Fonda on the motorcycle, a true classic) where the lyrics went something like this,
* "Don't Bogart that joint my friend,---------------------pass it over to me."*

So what I'm saying is, smokers should get off the trail far enough that we won't notice, unless they brought enough to share with the misguided souls who forgot their stash or already burned it all.

Now where's the damn M&M's?


----------



## mboyd (Mar 1, 2005)

DirtZilla said:


> ...and wasn't there a song in the the movie *Freerider*(you know, Captain America/Fonda on the motorcycle, a true classic) where the lyrics went something like this, "Don't Bogart that joint my friend,---------------------pass it over to me."
> 
> So what I'm saying is, smokers should get off the trail far enough that we won't notice, unless they brought enough to share with the misguided souls who forgot their stash or already burned it all.
> 
> Now where's the damn M&M's?


 You mean Easy Rider?? Great flick!!
MB


----------



## WadePatton (May 10, 1999)

mboyd said:


> You mean Easy Rider?? Great flick!!
> MB


Of course that's what I mean. I musta been all fufu when I posted that.


----------



## kronik (Feb 6, 2005)

Scourge said:


> So it screws your memory, but doesn't hurt braincells, and can raise your IQ? hmmm.
> 
> Seems like you need to make up your mind about what side your on.


Cannabis messes up short-term memmory possibly by interfering with neurotransmitters (acetylcholine maybe); it does this without damaging brancells.

http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn2140


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I would not call the cops even though I don't smoke and am against any sort of adiction like that. The way I look at it is that as long as it wasn't a crowded trail and had a bunch of kids running around, it is harmless. Now if you were shooting up, I may be inclined to be a little ticked off


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned? It doesn't seem to hamper their abilities too much. If it did, I'm guessing they'd probably think twice, since they make ok money playing a game they love.


Too bad the rest of the Olympic teams weren't stoned.


----------



## pacman (Jan 16, 2004)

MicroHuck said:


> Holy shlt dude! I'm laughing soooooo hard! Too funny!
> 
> Yet another person to help prove my claim of how thick headed and how phalacious your argument is.
> 
> ...


Obviously pot affects the ability to spell.


----------



## highroller (Apr 26, 2004)

kronik said:


> Cannabis messes up short-term memmory possibly by interfering with neurotransmitters (acetylcholine maybe); it does this without damaging brancells.
> 
> http://www.newscientist.com/article.ns?id=dn2140


Would that be wheat brancells or oat brancells? 

P.S. I think everyone should try pot on the trail at least once...maybe twice.


----------



## jasonwa2 (Oct 28, 2004)

DakotaJockey said:


> The problem as I see it is this:
> Many many people frequent this forum. MTB Industry leaders. Politicians. Law Enforcement. Anyone with a modicum of common sense KNOWS that all it takes is to rub ONE freaking never-smoked-doesn't-understand-conservative the wrong way, and IF that same person is a person who holds a position of power (land management, law enforcement-legislative, etc) that ONE person can take away QUICKLY what so many of us MTBers have fought hard for for ALL of us riders...namely access to public land for maintainable trails. Sure, it's a free world, and you are free on this public forum to discuss whatever you want (within the rules of the board) but you (that means ALL of you who love riding off road) have a responsibility to do whatever you can to facilitate what's best for all of us. You all have to help maintain a respectible image. You ALL have to TRY to be polite to other trail users. You ALL have to TRY to be respectful of the others who may or may not share your love of marijuana. It is quite possible that already there have been people who have read this thread and decided further how they will cut off access because their suspicions about drug use on THEIR land is now confirmed. All this from just READING this post, let alone actually running into your ass while on a trail while you light up.
> This goes WELL beyond just being discreet in your smoking habits. This is about our IMAGE. Like it or not, there are a LOT of folks out there who get off on their power trip because it feels good to them to dictate to other what they can or cannot do. Lots of people in power are just BEGGING for a reason to USE that power to control others. PLEASE PLEASE do not give them any more that they already have. THINK before you write. THINK before you act, and for God's sake, PLEASE do what you can to help the cause, not hurt it.
> 
> ...


Standing on chair clapping!!!!!! 
Except one thing though , Your conservative comment. It is the california democrat senator barbara boxer that just now two weeks ago proposed a bill to make 170 miles of singletrack in california illegal.


----------



## canadian-clydesdale (Oct 13, 2004)

Just relax and smoke a bowl, just don't clog up the trail unless your sharing..... I do it and have never had an issue, although I won't smoke in front of a buch of people I don't know, It could ruin my reputation


----------



## Cycledelic (Oct 13, 2004)

*almost there*

God bless MTBR, where we can get to the issues at the heart of modern mountain biking.

So why's it still only the 11th most viewed thread in G.D.? Come on, buds. This is definitely more germane to the bike world than "what kind of truck do you have." We need more views. But not too many. I think just below the"sexually assaulted on the trail" dog rape post would do nicely.

With enough interest, perhaps we can lobby for a cannabis forum.


----------



## joemamad (Oct 3, 2004)

pfunk said:


> They don't know what they're missing. Now smoking resin, on the other hand, IS trashy.


Aw come on, resin is the poor-man's hash!


----------



## hoobie (Dec 27, 2004)

anyone in louisiana that rides and smoke? let me know maybe we can get togather for a ride.....


----------



## Bikinfoolferlife (Feb 3, 2004)

Depends if it's your stuff or mine...I've never found it to be a problem with anyone I've been with or met on the trails. I don't see as much of it as when I first got into it; it was a major component for many of us. Lots of pros didn't have problems with it either...


----------



## latimja (Feb 25, 2005)

*Freakin Haters*

Man don't bash the pot smoking community at least to the ones who did bash it. I make a ride much more intense. I do it every time you law abiding freaks!


----------



## TobyNobody (Mar 17, 2004)

*Not haters*



latimja said:


> Man don't bash the pot smoking community at least to the ones who did bash it. I make a ride much more intense. I do it every time you law abiding freaks!


I don't think they're haters. Like the dude with the fuzzy touque avatar said - they're 'lost.' Some people really believe that smoking pot is like shooting heroine! They have an equal mix of anger (you shouldn't be doing that in public! Thats digusting!) and misguided sense of responsibility. They're trying to 'save us from ourselves.'

Its too late to get them smoking next to us, so we should just try not to piss them off any more then they're going to be anyway.


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

I ride with guys that smoke on the trail and have no problem with it as long as they're discrete.

No doubt there are people who can ride well stoned. You practice enough and its amazing what people can do. No doubt there are NBA players who play stoned. There are also studies that show that pot decreases the ability of people to make quick judgements. Now if you practice anything long enough--like making quick judgements about mountain biking while stoned--and you can get pretty good at it. 

Just because someone can do something well when they're stoned does not mean that pot helped them do it well, that's just wrong. That's like saying I drive better when I drink--and no I don't think riding a bike while smoking is as bad as driving while drinking. Those people at the top of any game mtbing or bball, who smoke while they play are there because of natural talent and practice, not because of ganja. If they played straight all the time they would reach a higher level than they have reached playing stoned all the time. 

What I'm saying is that if you are really serious about reaching your highest level at any sport, do it straight. If you have to smoke to have fun, somethings wrong. If you can't quite the weed for a week without worryin', it might be time to take a month off. If you want to toke on the trail occasionally, as long as your out of sight of kids and authorities, go ahead.


----------



## machinsexx (Sep 15, 2005)

*freeworld*



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


I see nothing wrong with burnin the good greens while on the trail what gives anybody the right to tell me what i can or cannot do with my time its better than smoking ciggs on the trail which i see all the time


----------



## Reposado Man (May 31, 2005)

I loves dat sh!t. "Headset adjustments" are one of the great pleasures of riding in the woods.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

zenorb said:


> 1. Marijuana is illegal. Here is a list of other things that are illegal:
> Speeding - yes you do it - yes it kills lots more people than smoking weed - no you arent going to stop.
> Oral Sex in most states
> Getting an erection in public in Illinois
> ...





mboyd said:


> What an interesting thread. I cn't believe I have just read over 100 messages on pot smoking in the woods. If you can't smoke weed comfortably in the woods, what kind of country do you live in?
> I think it is time for more people to stand up for what they believe. Our society has mislabeled and misinformed us on this particular plant for many years. We are part of this society. Have a voice. Tell your neighbor, tell your family. I smoked for about 15 years before I realised that there is nothing to be ashamed of. During those 15 years, I never felt ashamed mind you, but in retrospect I was scared to relay my honest feelings and opinions about the herb. Now I am not. I am out of the pot closet. This is my real name.
> I travel the world with my profession. I spend several months away from the US and then a couple back home - stateside. Maybe my view is a little more liberal than most of you, but I see a world where a joint does not strike fear in a person -- but I see a country who is concerned about smoking a dube in the woods. It saddens me - this is not freedom if you have to worry about the legalities of something that has no cause to be illegal in the first place.
> For the conservatives, if you want to make something illegal - make it alcohol. Let us smokers grow and have our pot. Will capitalism collapse if everyone were to stop drinking and start growing and rolling their own? Of course not, but it would cause some serious and scary ramifications that the brewing companies and distillaries (not to mention tobacco companies) don't even want to think about. They would rather spend (your) money to fight this - in the lobbies of Washington.
> ...


I want to give both of you a big high five!!! I couldn't AGREE more with both of your responses. Both are absolutley 100% true, and Zenorb made very good "comparisons". Thank god there are other people that share my opinion about the stuff.

SMOKE ON!!


----------



## fnkyfly (Jul 29, 2005)

*Herb*

Once again my 2 cents. I don't see anything wrong with smoking pot but the govt does. So I follow the rules. Didnt always though. In fact the first time I rode slickrock I sat on the edge of a cliff and got reefed. Looking back I dont think it was the smartest choice but Im here today. Second thing is I probably get more faqed up off chewing tobacco than weed.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

tenbsmith said:


> What I'm saying is that if you are really serious about reaching your highest level at any sport, do it straight. If you have to smoke to have fun, somethings wrong. If you can't quite the weed for a week without worryin', it might be time to take a month off. If you want to toke on the trail occasionally, as long as your out of sight of kids and authorities, go ahead.


People can still acheive their goals even if they blaze. I disagree with "if you have to smoke to have fun, something is wrong" Something can still be fun...just more fun when you are stoned. Like golf...play golf sober and its fun...play golf stoned and its ridiculously fun.


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

*Twist one fer me*

someone was talkin aboot reflexes ?? I'll show you reflexes after I hit the fifty foot double-double (ya thats two of em) at aboot 45 mph- 
But really though- ya gotta respect others if you want them to respect you . group rides
really unless everyones burnin can be disrespectfull-some people really dont like it .


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

brado1 said:


> but might at the Campfire Postride celebration. We ride with a dude that blazes before each DH run. says it "Calms his Nerves" and he says "can't do crazy trails without it". (maybe an addiction thing going there)


Habituation. If you practice stoned, your mind and body know how to do it stoned. They'll be worse at it sober. I had this friend in high school who was high 24/7. He was also the freakin' king of Mortal Kombat, unstoppable, knew every fatality, beat everyone in the mall on one quarter, The Man at Mortal Kombat. One day he couldn't get any weed, he came over and I beat him. First time ever. He also couldn't skateboard and was swerving all over the road while he was driving because he didn't know how to get through anything without his brain well smoked.

Anyway, long story short I think he's still dealing weed for a living and I wouldn't want his lifestyle. Weed was fun, but I'm over it. Totally cool with people smokeing, but remember kids, moderation in all things. Including moderation.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*Man, nice resurrection...*

of an old thread 

At the risk of Homeland Security spying on this thread, do what you want and enjoy those safety breaks. Of course because we're a hung up society, be discrete.

For me personally, it don't work. I can't inhale and ride well or have a good time riding. But skiing. Especially skiing during a good dumpage of snow. Oh yeah, that works.

Weird huh? Fun for some things but not for others. I think I work harder at mtb'ing than skiing. Skiing is more about flow and relaxing. I know there's flow in mtb'ing too but it requires more effort or something. Or maybe I'm just weird


----------



## smw (Jun 22, 2005)

Accidental Endo said:


> Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned? It doesn't seem to hamper their abilities too much. If it did, I'm guessing they'd probably think twice, since they make ok money playing a game they love.
> 
> If anything, I'm more cautious when I'm stoned. The idea of falling gets a lot less appealing when my nerve endings are all aglow.
> 
> Personally I dont mind one bit, but it should be discreet. If ya think it doesnt slow your reflexes or ability to react you're sadly mistakin. Be honest here, your head is clouded by a " mind altering chemical" which is not natural to the body. Therefore you can not react the same as when clean. I smoked for over 20 years, so Im all to aware of the differances.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*Hey look...*



edemtbs said:


> of an old thread
> 
> At the risk of Homeland Security spying on this thread, do what you want and enjoy those safety breaks. Of course because we're a hung up society, be discrete.
> 
> ...


It's 4:20


----------



## carcasshucker (Jul 21, 2005)

Well im sorry for you people that live in a community where weed is still looked upon as a 
"drug" -for those of us in Cali its more "accepted"? hell in my backyard its actally lagal to grow it-to an extent


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*weed....*

is best enjoyed from 4:20 on...helps to get all your stuff done and get your brain in proper order before smoking....wake-n-bake only on rainy/snowed in days. 

i have found that like skiing,,,,,a few runs sober will transition you into being stoned and active then if you start right out high....the "hippy crack" combo helps...a spliff and strong coffee. 

its also dependent on the nugg...some strains have a heady high and some have a body high...also how often you indulge...if you only smoke occasionally....maybe on the trail isn't for you....i know some guys i ride with that smoke but not on the trail....


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

*idea*

For all you young bucks out there smoking it up while riding, I have a suggestion: bake with it. You do no damage to your lungs this way. You don't run the risk of "offending" anybody with smoke, and it lasts a lot longer.
My personal favorite is cookies, because I can freeze balls of cookie dough and have freshies whenever the time is right. It's fantastic for a long weekend ride. Eat a cookie on the way to the trail, and you start to gradually get baked for the next hour and you're good to go for a 3 or more hour ride!

Enjoy the ride.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

*Tea*



Boognish said:


> *For all you young bucks out there smoking it up while riding, I have a suggestion: bake with it. You do no damage to your lungs this way. You don't run the risk of "offending" anybody with smoke, and it lasts a lot longer.
> My personal favorite is cookies, because I can freeze balls of cookie dough and have freshies whenever the time is right. It's fantastic for a long weekend ride. Eat a cookie on the way to the trail, and you start to gradually get baked for the next hour and you're good to go for a 3 or more hour ride!
> 
> Enjoy the ride. *[/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

I know I made use of that time


----------



## 545cu4ch (Aug 11, 2005)

Hmm smoking while riding. I had never considered it seriously!  Ill maybe try it someday.
well i have a friend that smokes regularly (nearly every day) and when ive went with him high, hes slow as hell.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*These guys are bummin'*



Guital2 said:


> Go Away Thread....


It's baaaaaack.


----------



## Structure (Dec 29, 2003)

*What a strange thread*

When I started riding in the mid-80s (I was just a kid), I thought mountain biking was all about going out and getting high. Really, I thought that was the main point. Why would anyone ride their freaken bike up a hill? For fun? Get real. Unless one was going to burn a bowl there. Suddenly mountain biking made all kinds of sense. So for the first 5-6 years of biking, getting high was part of the sport. It didn't matter with who. I rode with a lot of different folks, and I never recall encountering a single one that did not smoke up. The only real debate was whether to smoke before, or wait until the top of the hill! Now there are two different ways of seeing the world in a nutshell (or bonghit as the case may be).

Then in the early 90s the scene started to change: spandex redux, suspension, "serious" biking, and suddenly I started to hear about these strange creatures--"the mountain biker that didn't smoke up!" A weird and bizarre creature. I'd have felt more comfortable in the 80s seeing Sasquatch (in Central California no less) than a rider that didn't partake. And suddenly they were all around! But I never held it against them. They are people too. I wouldn't rat out a buddy for being a skidiot (which also threatens tails with closure) so why rat on one for not toking?

Now I'm sure the world is full of mountain bikers that will take offense at my characterizing all "early" bikers as stoners since, heaven forbid, they never partook then and they rode, but the only reality on trial here is individual. My world was this one. Maybe yours was different. I can live with that. But if I accept your account, and really I can, then accept this one: the sport you love had as one of its central early rituals, smoking up.

And lest you think I'm advocating an altered state, let me be clear and say I'm not. I don't smoke these days. Nor do I pretend smoking is completely harmless. I think it was bad for me. But that's my choice to make. I'd never insist that you HAD to smoke. I'd never tell you WHERE you had to smoke. Likewise, I'm deeply offended by people telling other people how to live their lives when their choice of lifestyle isn't negatively impacting anyone else (and yes, this still leaves a lot of room for intellegent and science driven restrictions of personal behavior, but NO ROOM AT ALL for moral ones.)

The world would be a much better place with more compassion, less greed, and a whole lot less hypocrisy (see zenorb)


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Best thread ever. Straight KruNk. I'll smoke weed till teh day i die.


----------



## TrekFan (Apr 21, 2005)

which won't be long if you keep smoking...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

TrekFan said:


> which won't be long if you keep smoking...


poor clueless bastard. You do realize that there are people in their 80's and 90's that have been hitting the ganj for life?


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*I'll never forget the time...*



zachdank said:


> poor clueless bastard. You do realize that there are people in their 80's and 90's that have been hitting the ganj for life?


during college when some buddies and I went on a road trip to Canada. On the way back we stopped at my friend's aunt's house on the shores of one of the Great Lakes - I think it was Ontario. Anyway, we're hanging out with her and she's like 75 or 80 yrs. old and totally cool. Offers us beer, great story teller and all around good person. Well at one point she gets up and leaves the porch we're hanging out on to go inside. As the screen door bangs shut behind her on her return she tosses a baggie on the table and asks us if we smoke and proceeds to start rolling her own. Hah! What a goof. We partied hard.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

zachdank said:


> poor clueless bastard. You do realize that there are people in their 80's and 90's that have been hitting the ganj for life?


Inhaling smoke (pot, cigarette, wood, whatever) increases your chance of lung cancer. Now smoking a few hits of the kind everyday isn't as bad for you as sucking down 20 cigarettes, but don't pretend it's healthy.

Like the man said upthread, learn to bake.


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

TrekFan said:


> which won't be long if you keep smoking...


He'll definitely outlive the drunks.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Dwight Moody said:


> Inhaling smoke (pot, cigarette, wood, whatever) increases your chance of lung cancer. Now smoking a few hits of the kind everyday isn't as bad for you as sucking down 20 cigarettes, but don't pretend it's healthy.
> 
> Like the man said upthread, learn to bake.


I'm prety sure that there has never been a link to smoking pot and lung cancer proven by anyone yet. As far as myself, well i'm 31 years old, and I have been smoking pot since I was 12 years old. It only takes me a couple of tokes of Cali's finest to get where i want to be. I don't smoke daily. I probably average once every few days. I don't drink caffiene, boos, or any other drugs for that matter. I'm a vegetarian, and exersize daily. I think i got the healthy side of life covered hommie.  Like I said, I'll smoke weed till I die. If that happens to be tommoro, well i had a stoney time.  I love hittin the Kron when I ride. I launched this gully gap right after hittin the super Kron.


----------



## SunDog (Feb 21, 2004)

*Interesting.*



zachdank said:


> I'm prety sure that there has never been a link to smoking pot and lung cancer proven by anyone yet. As far as myself, well i'm 31 years old, and I have been smoking pot since I was 12 years old. It only takes me a couple of tokes of Cali's finest to get where i want to be. I don't smoke daily. I probably average once every few days. I don't drink caffiene, boos, or any other drugs for that matter. I'm a vegetarian, and exersize daily. I think i got the healthy side of life covered hommie.  Like I said, I'll smoke weed till I die. If that happens to be tommoro, well i had a stoney time.  I love hittin the Kron when I ride. I launched this gully gap right after hittin the super Kron.


Some say yeah, some say nay.

http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q=Marijuana++lung+cancer&spell=1


----------



## Boognish (May 27, 2004)

zachdank said:


> I'm prety sure that there has never been a link to smoking pot and lung cancer proven by anyone yet.


They used to say the same thing about cigs. Use some common sense!

I'm not saying you should or should not do anything, but you should really be honest with yourself. Some tobacco smokers live into their 80's, some have a heart attack before the reach 50 while others are killed in a car accident. There are no guarantees in life, it is all about managing and accepting risks. Just accept the fact that smoking anything is unhealthy, cancer wise, cardio wise, etc...


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

People who smoke ganj regualrly will out-live those who smoke cigarettes regualrly and those who drink regualrly. I, as well, will probably smoke till the day I die. I wanna be one of those cool super old grandpas that just hits a little bubbler or a mini-bong and sits and fishes all day. What a great way to spend your last few years...totally relaxed, living life the way it is meant to be lived. Not hussleing around NYC stressed out of your mind. Yeah you would be making a lot of money doing that, but what good is your money to you when you're 6 feet under? 

Most of the people who nay-say reefer have never tried it...becasue there is no way that someone would not like that state of mind you are in when you're stoned. 

I would love to see what would happen to the worlds problems if the all the leaders of every country in the world got together and just sat around passin a bong. Guarenteed we would not have half the problems we have today.


----------



## Hokie (Mar 9, 2004)

If you want to smoke and ride, more power to you.

If you bang into me on the trail and spill your bong water on me I am going to frisk your @ss and steal your stash.

PS - To all the bong bong reefer heads who look down on cigarette smoking, get off your high horse and realize smoking is smoking, you are not better!

PPS - Yeah, I like em both, cannibas and tobacco.

PPPS - One good thing about the cheeba though, since you can't smoke it in public (well at least in most places) you don't have to hear the beeatches complaining about 2nd hand smoke and how it hurts their testicles.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Hokie said:


> If you want to smoke and ride, more power to you.
> 
> If you bang into me on the trail and spill your bong water on me I am going to frisk your @ss and steal your stash.
> 
> ...


smoking stink whistles is way worse for you than some tasty ganja. Sorry hommie, that's just a scientific factoid.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

zachdank said:


> smoking stink whistles is way worse for you than some tasty ganja. Sorry hommie, that's just a scientific factoid.


Correct.


----------



## TrailVictim (Sep 20, 2004)

kronik said:


> It's not called dope cos it makes you dopey! In small doses it has been found to raise IQ scores! It can improve motor coordination and spatial awareness.
> 
> It also doesn't hurt braincells.
> 
> Wrecks the lungs and shags the memory though  !


 ERR, doesn't hurt braincells but shags the memory? I think I'm confused but I can't remember, roll one up Johnny!! Whats you been smoking Yo?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

revrnd said:


> I could care less about the NBA.


WORD! 
Buncha grown men, dribbling in thier shorts. 

Do what you want, but hit my kid, and it'll take you a month of begging to die. I got no truck with pot smokers. Do what you gotta do. Just take responsibility for your buzz.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

zachdank said:


> I'm prety sure that there has never been a link to smoking pot and lung cancer proven by anyone yet. As far as myself, well i'm 31 years old, and I have been smoking pot since I was 12 years old. It only takes me a couple of tokes of Cali's finest to get where i want to be. I don't smoke daily. I probably average once every few days. I don't drink caffiene, boos, or any other drugs for that matter. I'm a vegetarian, and exersize daily. I think i got the healthy side of life covered hommie.  Like I said, I'll smoke weed till I die. If that happens to be tommoro, well i had a stoney time.  I love hittin the Kron when I ride. I launched this gully gap right after hittin the super Kron.


Hey! Didn't you know smoking pot destroys your physical abilities? 

I'm sorry for all those people out there who have grown up with soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much false info their whole lives. It's nothing but proof as to how effective our society is at creating misleading propaganda against anything it so chooses. It really shows how pathetic the human species still is and that we haven't evolved anywhere close to where we think we are.

The whole "Marijuana is bad" theme is kind of like a religious social disease. Some forms of religion are very good at targeting people when they are young with the whole, "God is all knowing, we (church) tell you what God wants, you listen without question" scenario. People are targeted at a young age in a way to demonize "drugs". They drill us with the same, "weed makes you stupid. weed is more toxic than cigarettes, weed will make you a total loser, etc. etc. etc."

What type of people does this produce?

Well, it produces the type of person who sees what they want to see, not the truth. You know the people who have posted in this thread about "their buddy who smoked pot every day and never did anything in life, so pot is bad". Like religion they are willing to dispose ALL logic in favor of assumption and feeling superior. Could it be possible that THE SAME pot smoker never smoked pot and STILL lead to nothing on life?

Here's a lesson in logic: Lazy people smoke pot
thus
Smoking pot makes people lazy?

WRONG!!!!

I know 2 dentists, 1 doctor, 7 lawyers, 3 state politicians, tons of greate musicians, etc etc etc, that HAVE ALL SMOKED POT THEIR WHOLE LIFE!!!!! They are responsible people, contribute to society, active, and more importantly...... they rarely drink!!!!! I've smoked the stuff for over 12 years now. According to some of you I should be in a gutter with no brain left. I have an IQ of 130 (while stoned none the less), and I'm happy. Smart people are for the most part NOT happy people. Pot kind of helps me to control the ravaging supercomputer that is my brain from overloading itself. There's a fine line between genius and crazy, pot helps me stay grounded in genius or normal.

What we have here is a prejudice that permeates our society so well that we are willing to take the "fear it, avoid it" method apposed to the "accept it, integrate it" method.

How is smoking pot on the trail any different than being GAY on the trail? I'm sure a Christian "scientific" study could possibly find some evidence that GAY people are too danty to ride bikes while "choosing to be gay."

Do GAY people ride better when they turn off their GAYNESS? Are GAY people just sooooo hooked on being GAY, that turning off their GAYNESS makes them unable to operate as well as people that have their GAYNESS turned off all the time?

What about women? Shouldn't they be banned from group rides because they take longer to go peee? Don;t they lack skills? Why don't they just turn off their womanness for group rides?

Open your minds people, and stop being such steriotypical stupid meat headed Chistian Americans.!!!!!


----------



## Strafer (Jun 7, 2004)

TrailVictim said:


> ERR, doesn't hurt braincells but shags the memory? I think I'm confused but I can't remember, roll one up Johnny!! Whats you been smoking Yo?


Only shags the memory of what happened during yer baked.
THat's why I like to watch movies "on weed". When I watch it again, it's like watching a new movie, almost. 
If weed actually killed brain cells, I would've been braindead long ago.


----------



## tubbyonce (May 20, 2005)

*I must admit I was surprised*

I was quite surprised at the number of post, but much more surprised at the number of posters who admit to smoking pot.

I haven't seen (smelled) it anywhere where I've been riding, although I am often in lightly traveled isolated areas.

Personally, I don't smoke weed, and I don't use tobacco or alchohol. What you do is your business, (unless your impaired condition endangers others) but I feel that this would best be done in private. Keep in mind that the distinctive odor of marijuana is easily detected over long distances. What you think you are doing in private, may be noticed by others.

Some people already have a negative attitude towards mountain bikers. Associating pot smoking to mountain biking is not positive.


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> Hey! Didn't you know smoking pot destroys your physical abilities?
> 
> I'm sorry for all those people out there who have grown up with soooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooooo much false info their whole lives. It's nothing but proof as to how effective our society is at creating misleading propaganda against anything it so chooses. It really shows how pathetic the human species still is and that we haven't evolved anywhere close to where we think we are.
> 
> ...


::a roar of applause::


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

tubbyonce said:


> I was quite surprised at the number of post, but much more surprised at the number of posters who admit to smoking pot.
> 
> I haven't seen (smelled) it anywhere where I've been riding, although I am often in lightly traveled isolated areas.
> 
> ...


Don't mean to pick on you, bit thanks for proving my point. Most people think smoking pot is the same thing as murder. People are blown away by us pot smokers who don't give a crap about the government and how it wants to control us.

I failed to mention, I buy weed from a cop (we call him smokey bacon  ). Want to know what the other cops think in his department? They all think weed should be legalized, but still feel it's their duty to uphold the law.

Why do they feel weed should be legalized?

People don't get stoned and then go home to beat their wife like drunk people do.

"Associating pot smoking to mountain biking is not positive".

Why?

If you ask me, secluding others from a sport that's all about freedom, is "not positive."
Where could there be a better place to smoke mother nature's herb (yes it is not some white powder drug!!!!) than in the great outdoors?

Am I being lazy because I bike uphill for 7 miles and 3500 feet of vertical to a mountain top so I can burn a fatty? This somehow gives a bad name to mountain biking?

---------------------------------

This raises another question. Why are people so afraid to stand up against our government and our controling social structure? Isn't that what it means to be "American"? Wasn't our country founded on personal freedoms?

We let people carry guns, which are worse than weed.
We let people drink.
We let people kill themselves with fast food.
We socialy allow people to do thousands of things that are way more harmful to themselves and others.

There's a reason I moved up here to Canada  It's more "American" (freedom) than America itself. I can smoke pot anywhere I want and not even get a second look for it (unless of course I'm on the street corner with a 6 foot bong!). Worst thing to ever happen up here is having to share you weed with other strangers who want a puff.

I'm sorry, but weed and mountain biking (being in nature) are like coffee and cream, twice the ingredients, three times the goodness.

Edit: Ohh sorry about all the logic, reasoning, good writing skills with paragraphs, well thought out responses, and all the other stuff us stoners are supposed to be bad at...

Weed is dangerous to societies, it causes people to think...


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*Bravo Robo*

i also have friends that are LEO's....and they say only dumb people get busted for weed....dont smoke in your car and don't dont deal to kids they leave you alone.

i like the cookie idea  TO's right about the punjent odor of MJ


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

zachdank said:


> smoking stink whistles is way worse for you than some tasty ganja. Sorry hommie, that's just a scientific factoid.


 Stink whistles, that kills me! I'd have to agree. I smoke a bowl in the house, you can't smell it in 30-40 minutes. My wife smokes a choke in the house and it'll reek for days. Scientific, no but it speaks volumes to me. I like the ganj, mellows me out but there is no way I'm foolin' myself that it's healthy for me. Mind-yes body-can't be.
As far as partaking on the trail, just walk away. If you want to partake, take a walk, getting offended, take a walk. The guy who posted way back when about there being no place in the woods to puff....huh?


----------



## tubbyonce (May 20, 2005)

Robot Chicken said:


> Don't mean to pick on you, bit thanks for proving my point. /QUOTE]
> 
> Maybe it's just me, but I didn't follow your post.
> 
> ...


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

I've smoked pot a few times but not in the last few years. I'll stick with Corzo tequila with lime on the rocks. It's even smoother than Grey Goose vodka or anything else. I don't mind if people smoke and heck, if given the opportunity, I may take a hit or two myself but none of my damn friends smoke and Denver seems to be a really clean town- where I live anyway 

Oh I almost forgot- I'd rather not smoke while riding- ever. It's all I can do to focus and stay upright while riding these Colorado trails. I don't mean literally "while" riding- just on the trail


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

I fully agree with what you are saying, but dude, get off your high horse. Did you really need to drop your IQ in the other post? Anyone who has a high IQ is intelligent enough to know that it really doesn't matter because of various reasons. 1. The tests are flawed. 2. they are outdated. 3. the only test for certain intelligences 

*ie i am pretty damn smart, but can't play a musical instrument to save my life. Does that mean that someone who can play their heart out, but fail a math test is less intelligent than me?
chew on that next time you are high. 

I really think you need to step back and get an attitude check. 

And while i think pot smoking and mtn biking are both cool. I would never think of doing them togethor. Just totally different states of mind for me.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

jugdish said:


> Stink whistles, that kills me! I'd have to agree. I smoke a bowl in the house, you can't smell it in 30-40 minutes.


Yeah right, that's what YOU think, and those that smoke cigarettes think that no one can smell cigs on them after a few minutes either.

Why take the chance with cancer? Don't you have better things to spend your money on?, I know I do.


----------



## nativeson (Apr 4, 2005)

*pass the doochie*

on the left hand side


----------



## Jeffinidaho (Sep 18, 2005)

spark it! just don't start a forest fire or crash on your pipe.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Boognish said:


> They used to say the same thing about cigs. Use some common sense!
> 
> I'm not saying you should or should not do anything, but you should really be honest with yourself. Some tobacco smokers live into their 80's, some have a heart attack before the reach 50 while others are killed in a car accident. There are no guarantees in life, it is all about managing and accepting risks. Just accept the fact that smoking anything is unhealthy, cancer wise, cardio wise, etc...


you people do realize that there are folks that have died from lung cancer that have never inhaled any kind of smoke whatsoever (of course, they probably stood by a campfire, a person smoking, etc.) but the point is...it's called pollutants in the air and atmosphere...no matter how healthy a lifestyle you live...the possibility of getting cancer is always there...even if I live the most boring lifestyle to stay as healthy as possible, I still may die from cancer...we're all gonna die someday...some of you just prefer to live long enough to make someone change your diaper at the END of your life too...


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

Penn State said:


> I fully agree with what you are saying, but dude, get off your high horse. Did you really need to drop your IQ in the other post? Anyone who has a high IQ is intelligent enough to know that it really doesn't matter because of various reasons. 1. The tests are flawed. 2. they are outdated. 3. the only test for certain intelligences
> 
> *ie i am pretty damn smart, but can't play a musical instrument to save my life. Does that mean that someone who can play their heart out, but fail a math test is less intelligent than me?
> chew on that next time you are high.
> ...


What high horse?

You saying I get horses high?

You know, I agree, there isn't any test to measure inteligence. On the other hand though, look at a lot of the responses from NON-SMOKERS, no paragraphs, no logic, unclear thoughts, and PLENTY OF HIGH HORSE ATTITUDE.

If you knew me in person you would think the exact opposite. I ride a low horse on the high road. I brought up IQ as a point against the "smoking pot makes you dumb" arguement, not to make people think I'm cooler or something.

Things I suck at regardless of IQ:

Spelling
and Dealing with idiots 

Another myth that REALLY needs to be broken is the, "weed is bad for the body" arguement. I could give a list of 2345 thousand (exactly  ) things we ingest, breath, or absorb through our skin in a year's time that are WAY way WAY way WAAAAAYYY more toxic than weed (organic weed).

Hell, you know that non-stick frying pan you cook you're damn tofu burger on, Mr. Health freak (not you Penn State, in general)? There's a nice potent dosage of cancer causing chemicals filling you food each time you eat off it.

Eat non-organic fruits, vegies, and meats? PLenty of organ destroying pesticides and growth hormones.

Do you drive a car? Breathing in hydrocarbons all day long isn't bad?

What about all the pain killers, blue pills, purple pills, and other crap we consider "normal" drugs?

Drinking 2 gallons of water in a short time period without excercise can kill you by stopping the heart (lack of sodium and potasium in blood stream).
BAN WATER!! IT KILLS!!!

Want to know how much THC is required to kill a person?

Someone would have to pretty much consume SOOOOOO much weed (we're talking 1/3 of a ton smoked in 15 minutes) that the THC displaced the blood and killed them in a similar fashion to water.

Pretty toxic stuff huh? I mean come on, anything that can kill you with 2 gallons worth has got to be EXTREMELY bad for you!

Even the arguement that weed has terrible smoke isn't true in some cases. With NON-ORGANIC weed, I agree, you are causing lots of damage to your lungs, brain, and body. The chemicals they dump into hydroponic weed are nasty and are actually the root of any evil associated with marijuana smoke.

Organic weed is where it's at. If grown right, it won't have ANY of the residual chemical deposits in the plant matter. I can take a giant bong rip of organic weed and not even feel a thing. Some types of chemical weed I can't even get past the first part of the bong rip before coughing.

Natural outdoor organic marijuana is THE most effective AND least toxic psychoactive substance known to man. It's all of the chemicals put into commercial weed that are very very bad for you!


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

oh oh no i really agree with you on everything. Its just that i really can't stand it when people are hardasses. But yea i totally agree with the organic weed thing. And water toxication is pretty interesting stuff. It is just simple diffusion. You will actually act drunk because your neurons will be mis-firing because the cells are swelling with water and the brain is pushing against your skull. By the time someone acts drunk though, unless you are on the way to the hospital, they will die. Or at lest slip into a coma. 

But yea, pot smoking doesn't make you dumb. That is just what the robot tools in society think


----------



## tubbyonce (May 20, 2005)

*P*



Robot Chicken said:


> Natural outdoor organic marijuana is THE most effective AND least toxic psychoactive substance known to man. It's all of the chemicals put into commercial weed that are very very bad for you!


"... the least toxic psychoactive substance..."

Assuming everything you stated is true, it still sounds like a good thing to avoid. How do we benefit ourselves by using psychoactive substances?


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*water cure.......*



Robot Chicken said:


> Another myth that REALLY needs to be broken is the, "weed is bad for the body" arguement. I could give a list of 2345 thousand (exactly  ) things we ingest, breath, or absorb through our skin in a year's time that are WAY way WAY way WAAAAAYYY more toxic than weed (organic weed).
> 
> What about all the pain killers, blue pills, purple pills, and other crap we consider "normal" drugs?
> 
> ...


organic is they way...if you get some nasty swag or hydro that tastes awful....soak it in cold water 24 hours (keep it in fridger) and then redry in the dark with fans and paper plates...should take another 24-36 hours to dry to smokablity.

i love dirt for my girls and my wheels


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

StoneyHeckler said:


> organic is they way...if you get some nasty swag or hydro that tastes awful....soak it in cold water 24 hours (keep it in fridger) and then redry in the dark with fans and paper plates...should take another 24-36 hours to dry to smokablity.
> 
> i love dirt for my girls and my wheels


That is one of the silliest things i have ever heard.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

zachdank said:


> That is one of the silliest things i have ever heard.


http://www.overgrow.com/edge/showthread.php?t=555115

ya ZD yer right mixed reviews....people don't do it right or they hurry the drying process and get more harshness....cook it or vapo it if you can't puff it


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*soak for up to 7 days......*



Robot Chicken said:


> Say, that's actually pretty damn smart!
> 
> Think about it:
> 
> ...


i wrote 24 hrs thinkin most on here wouldn't be patient enuff for any longer plus drying too.... i've never done less than 7 days and that was on fresh,...never done this myself with bag weed.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

StoneyHeckler said:


> organic is they way...if you get some nasty swag or hydro that tastes awful....soak it in cold water 24 hours (keep it in fridger) and then redry in the dark with fans and paper plates...should take another 24-36 hours to dry to smokablity.
> 
> i love dirt for my girls and my wheels


Say, that's actually pretty damn smart!

Think about it:

Every chemical that a plant absorbs must be water soluable, right?

So if there are excess chemicals in the plant then soaking it with water will drain out those chemicals, just like making tea.

THC and other cannabinoids that make up tricrome resin are an oily substance. Oil isn't water soluable and thus does not get flushed into the cold water. Presto! Almost every bit of THC is left over!

Things to avoid? Don't use warm water. It will loosen up the THC glands and they fall off easier.
Don't shake them in the water, this will also make the THC fall off.
Dry them really well or else they will mold.

I'm trying this right now! Good idea! Thanks!


----------



## Rthur2sheds (Apr 26, 2005)

prolly something I would have done 20 years ago...

even if I were not sober (which I am), I wouldn;t DARE ride the trails I ride high!


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

This is ridiculous- all this talk about pot and I never even see one worthless seller out there when I drive around anywhere. I see them in every other city I go to but here. This is one effective PD. One of these days, I'll get lucky though


----------



## david8613 (May 31, 2005)

i smoke herb once in a blue in my home watching my 106" projection screen, and i dont mind if people do it on the trails as long as they do it in a cool descreet way, but i do mind if someone brings that stuff in my car when we are going to the trails when i dont smoke while biking. once a friend of mine did that, he had this whole little kit just to make a stupid blunt it was ridiculus! i had to ask myself why didnt he just make the blunt at home and stash it in his pack? first and last time i rode him to the trails, i am mean if we get pulled over they impound my car a 2005 chrysler 300, my bike a cannondale prophet 1000!!! fuk hell no, i cant go for that, too much to lose...all i am saying is if your gonna do it, do it smart, not stupid...roll up your **** ahead time, hide it really good in your pack, when the time is right spark it be done and enjoy...thats not too hard is it?


----------



## Flyer (Jan 25, 2004)

Yeah, that's pretty messed up- keep it in your pack- stashed away really well. Don't even think of bringing that crap in MY car but I don't mind if you sneak up into a mountain lion's den and smoke one with it.

It does really tick people off though so I'd personally recommend doing it at home or maybe at night way out there on the trail. You don't want kids exposed to the smoke/smell either. They will probably want to figure out what that is and the parents will call a Ranger or a cop for sure.


----------



## Sp*rky (Jul 13, 2005)

Doesn't all combustion produce toxins and carcinogenic elements? I guess pot plants didn't get the memo.


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*long interesting read...myths debunked*

MARIJUANA MYTHS
by Paul Hager
Chair, ICLU Drug Task Force
1. Marijuana causes brain damage

The most celebrated study that claims to show brain damage is the rhesus monkey study of Dr. Robert Heath, done in the late 1970s. This study was reviewed by a distinguished panel of scientists sponsored by the Institute of Medicine and the National Academy of Sciences. Their results were published under the title, Marijuana and Health in 1982. Heath's work was sharply criticized for its insufficient sample size (only four monkeys), its failure to control experimental bias, and the misidentification of normal monkey brain structure as "damaged". Actual studies of human populations of marijuana users have shown no evidence of brain damage. For example, two studies from 1977, published in the Journal of the American Medical Association (JAMA) showed no evidence of brain damage in heavy users of marijuana. That same year, the American Medical Association (AMA) officially came out in favor of decriminalizing marijuana. That's not the sort of thing you'd expect if the AMA thought marijuana damaged the brain.
2. Marijuana damages the reproductive system

This claim is based chiefly on the work of Dr. Gabriel Nahas, who experimented with tissue (cells) isolated in petri dishes, and the work of researchers who dosed animals with near-lethal amounts of cannabinoids (i.e., the intoxicating part of marijuana). Nahas' generalizations from his petri dishes to human beings have been rejected by the scientific community as being invalid. In the case of the animal experiments, the animals that survived their ordeal returned to normal within 30 days of the end of the experiment. Studies of actual human populations have failed to demonstrate that marijuana adversely affects the reproductive system.
3. Marijuana is a "gateway" drug-it leads to hard drugs

This is one of the more persistent myths. A real world example of what happens when marijuana is readily available can be found in Holland. The Dutch partially legalized marijuana in the 1970s. Since then, hard drug use-heroin and cocaine-have DECLINED substantially. If marijuana really were a gateway drug, one would have expected use of hard drugs to have gone up, not down. This apparent "negative gateway" effect has also been observed in the United States. Studies done in the early 1970s showed a negative correlation between use of marijuana and use of alcohol. A 1993 Rand Corporation study that compared drug use in states that had decriminalized marijuana versus those that had not, found that where marijuana was more available-the states that had decriminalized-hard drug abuse as measured by emergency room episodes decreased. In short, what science and actual experience tell us is that marijuana tends to substitute for the much more dangerous hard drugs like alcohol, cocaine, and heroin.
4. Marijuana suppresses the immune system

Like the studies claiming to show damage to the reproductive system, this myth is based on studies where animals were given extremely high-in many cases, near-lethal-doses of cannabinoids. These results have never been duplicated in human beings. Interestingly, two studies done in 1978 and one done in 1988 showed that hashish and marijuana may have actually stimulated the immune system in the people studied.
5. Marijuana is much more dangerous than tobacco

Smoked marijuana contains about the same amount of carcinogens as does an equivalent amount of tobacco. It should be remembered, however, that a heavy tobacco smoker consumes much more tobacco than a heavy marijuana smoker consumes marijuana. This is because smoked tobacco, with a 90% addiction rate, is the most addictive of all drugs while marijuana is less addictive than caffeine. Two other factors are important. The first is that paraphernalia laws directed against marijuana users make it difficult to smoke safely. These laws make water pipes and bongs, which filter some of the carcinogens out of the smoke, illegal and, hence, unavailable. The second is that, if marijuana were legal, it would be more economical to have cannabis drinks like bhang (a traditional drink in the Middle East) or tea which are totally non-carcinogenic. This is in stark contrast with "smokeless" tobacco products like snuff which can cause cancer of the mouth and throat. When all of these facts are taken together, it can be clearly seen that the reverse is true: marijuana is much SAFER than tobacco.
6. Legal marijuana would cause carnage on the highways

Although marijuana, when used to intoxication, does impair performance in a manner similar to alcohol, actual studies of the effect of marijuana on the automobile accident rate suggest that it poses LESS of a hazard than alcohol. When a random sample of fatal accident victims was studied, it was initially found that marijuana was associated with RELATIVELY as many accidents as alcohol. In other words, the number of accident victims intoxicated on marijuana relative to the number of marijuana users in society gave a ratio similar to that for accident victims intoxicated on alcohol relative to the total number of alcohol users. However, a closer examination of the victims revealed that around 85% of the people intoxicated on marijuana WERE ALSO INTOXICATED ON ALCOHOL. For people only intoxicated on marijuana, the rate was much lower than for alcohol alone. This finding has been supported by other research using completely different methods. For example, an economic analysis of the effects of decriminalization on marijuana usage found that states that had reduced penalties for marijuana possession experienced a rise in marijuana use and a decline in alcohol use with the result that fatal highway accidents decreased. This would suggest that, far from causing "carnage", legal marijuana might actually save lives.
7. Marijuana "flattens" human brainwaves

This is an out-and-out lie perpetrated by the Partnership for a Drug-Free America. A few years ago, they ran a TV ad that purported to show, first, a normal human brainwave, and second, a flat brainwave from a 14-year-old "on marijuana". When researchers called up the TV networks to complain about this commercial, the Partnership had to pull it from the air. It seems that the Partnership faked the flat "marijuana brainwave". In reality, marijuana has the effect of slightly INCREASING alpha wave activity. Alpha waves are associated with meditative and relaxed states which are, in turn, often associated with human creativity.
8. Marijuana is more potent today than in the past

This myth is the result of bad data. The researchers who made the claim of increased potency used as their baseline the THC content of marijuana seized by police in the early 1970s. Poor storage of this marijuana in un-air conditioned evidence rooms caused it to deteriorate and decline in potency before any chemical assay was performed. Contemporaneous, independent assays of unseized "street" marijuana from the early 1970s showed a potency equivalent to that of modern "street" marijuana. Actually, the most potent form of this drug that was generally available was sold legally in the 1920s and 1930s by the pharmaceutical company Smith-Klein under the name, "American Cannabis".
9. Marijuana impairs short-term memory

This is true but misleading. Any impairment of short-term memory disappears when one is no longer under the influence of marijuana. Often, the short-term memory effect is paired with a reference to Dr. Heath's poor rhesus monkeys to imply that the condition is permanent.
10. Marijuana lingers in the body like DDT

This is also true but misleading. Cannabinoids are fat soluble as are innumerable nutrients and, yes, some poisons like DDT. For example, the essential nutrient, Vitamin A, is fat soluble but one never hears people who favor marijuana prohibition making this comparison.
11. There are over a thousand chemicals in marijuana smoke

Again, true but misleading. The 31 August 1990 issue of the magazine Science notes that of the over 800 volatile chemicals present in roasted COFFEE, only 21 have actually been tested on animals and 16 of these cause cancer in rodents. Yet, coffee remains legal and is generally considered fairly safe.
12. No one has ever died of a marijuana overdose

This is true. It was put in to see if you are paying attention. Animal tests have revealed that extremely high doses of cannabinoids are needed to have lethal effect. This has led scientists to conclude that the ratio of the amount of cannabinoids necessary to get a person intoxicated (i.e., stoned) relative to the amount necessary to kill them is 1 to 40,000. In other words, to overdose, you would have to consume 40,000 times as much marijuana as you needed to get stoned. In contrast, the ratio for alcohol varies between 1 to 4 and 1 to 10. It is easy to see how upwards of 5000 people die from alcohol overdoses every year and no one EVER dies of marijuana overdoses.
WHAT IS THE ICLU DRUG TASK FORCE?

The Indiana Civil Liberties Union (ICLU) Drug Task Force is involved in education and lobbying efforts directed toward reforming drug policy. Specifically, we support ACLU Policy Statement number 210 which calls for the legalization of marijuana. We also support an end to the drug war. In its place, we favor "harm reduction" strategies which treat drug abuse as what it is- a medical problem-rather than a criminal justice problem.

The Drug Task Force also works to end urine and hair testing of workers by private industry. These kinds of tests violate worker privacy to no good purpose because they detect past use of certain drugs (mostly marijuana) while ignoring others (e.g., LSD) and cannot detect current impairment. In situations where public and worker safety is a legitimate concern, we advocate impairment testing devices which reliably detect degradation of performance without infringing upon worker privacy.

For more information about the activities of the Drug Task Force, call the ICLU at (317) 635-4059 or call Paul Hager at (812) 333-1384 or e-mail to [email protected] on the InterNet.
SOURCES
# 1) Marijuana and Health, Institute of Medicine, National Academy of Sciences, 1982. Note: the Committee on Substance Abuse and Habitual Behavior of the "Marijuana and Health" study had its part of the final report suppressed when it reviewed the evidence and recommended that possession of small amounts of marijuana should no longer be a crime (TIME magazine, July 19, 1982). The two JAMA studies are: Co, B.T., Goodwin, D.W., Gado, M., Mikhael, M., and Hill, S.Y.: "Absence of cerebral atrophy in chronic cannabis users", JAMA, 237:1229-1230, 1977; and, Kuehnle, J., Mendelson, J.H., Davis, K.R., and New, P.F.J.: "Computed tomographic examination of heavy marijuana smokers", JAMA, 237:1231-1232, 1977.
# 2) See Marijuana and Health, ibid., for information on this research. See also, Marijuana Reconsidered (1978) by Dr. Lester Grinspoon.
# 3) The Dutch experience is written up in "The Economics of Legalizing Drugs", by Richard J. Dennis, The Atlantic Monthly, Vol 266, No. 5, Nov 1990, p. 130. See "A Comparison of Marijuana Users and Non-users" by Norman Zinberg and Andrew Weil (1971) for the negative correlation between use of marijuana and use of alcohol. The 1993 Rand Corporation study is "The Effect of Marijuana Decriminalization on Hospital Emergency Room Episodes: 1975 - 1978" by Karyn E. Model.
# 4) See a review of studies and their methodology in "Marijuana and Immunity", Journal of Psychoactive Drugs, Vol 20(1), Jan-Mar 1988. Studies showing stimulation of the immune system: Kaklamani, et al., "Hashish smoking and T-lymphocytes", 1978; Kalofoutis et al., "The significance of lymphocyte lipid changes after smoking hashish", 1978. The 1988 study: Wallace, J.M., Tashkin, D.P., Oishi, J.S., Barbers, R.G., "Peripheral Blood Lymphocyte Subpopulations and Mitogen Responsiveness in Tobacco and Marijuana Smokers", 1988, Journal of Psychoactive Drugs, ibid.
# 5) The 90% figure comes from Health Consequences of Smoking:
# Nicotine Addiction, Surgeon General's Report, 1988. In Health magazine in an article entitled, "Hooked, Not Hooked" by Deborah Franklin (pp. 39-52), compares the addictives of various drugs and ranks marijuana below coffeine. For current information on cannabis drinks see Working Men and Ganja:
# Marijuana Use in Rural Jamaica by M. C. Dreher, Institute for the Study of Human Issues, 1982, ISBN 0-89727-025-8. For information on cannabis and actual cancer risk, see Marijuana and Health, ibid.
# 6) For a survey of studies relating to cannabis and highway accidents see "Marijuana, Driving and Accident Safety", by Dale Gieringer, Journal of Psychoactive Drugs, ibid. The effect of decriminalization on highway accidents is analyzed in "Do Youths Substitute Alcohol and Marijuana? Some Econometric Evidence" by Frank J. Chaloupka and Adit Laixuthai, Nov. 1992, University of Illinois at Chicago.
# 7) For information about the Partnership ad, see Jack Herer's book, The Emperor Wears No Clothes, 1990, p. 74. See also "Hard Sell in the Drug War", The Nation, March 9, 1992, by Cynthia Cotts, which reveals that the Partnership receives a large percentage of its advertizing budget from alcohol, tobacco, and pharmaceutical companies and is thus disposed toward exaggerating the risks of marijuana while downplaying the risks of legal drugs. For information on memory and the alpha brainwave enhancement effect, see "Marijuana, Memory, and Perception", by R. L. Dornbush, M.D., M. Fink, M.D., and A. M. Freedman, M.D., presented at the 124th annual meeting of the American Psychiatric Association, May 3-7, 1971.
# 8) See "Cannabis 1988, Old Drug New Dangers, The Potency Question" by Tod H Mikuriya, M.D. and Michael Aldrich, Ph.D., Journal of Psychoactive Drugs, ibid.
# 9) See Marijuana and Health, ibid. Also see "Marijuana, Memory, and Perception", ibid.
# 10) The fat solubility of cannabinoids and certain vitamins is well known. See Marijuana and Health, ibid. For some information on vitamin A, see "The A Team" in Scientific American, Vol 264, No. 2, February 1991, p. 16.
# 11) See "Too Many Rodent Carcinogens: Mitogenesis Increases Mutagenesis", Bruce N. Ames and Lois Swirsky Gold, Science, Vol 249, 31 August 1990, p. 971.
# 12) Cannabis and alcohol toxicity is compared in Marijuana Reconsidered, ibid., p. 227. Yearly alcohol overdoses was taken from "Drug Prohibition in the United States: Costs, Consequences, and Alternatives" by Ethan A. Nadelmann, Science, Vol 245, 1 September 1989, p. 943.

http://www.drugtext.org/sub/marmyt1.html

please please get professor and doctor mitch earlywine's book "Understanding Marijuana: a new look at the scientific evidence." mitch cites his work like its a college thesis, you see every study he uses, you can look them up. mitch doesnt say whether he is for or against mj, he just describes the study and draws a conclusion, u then get to decide whether you like his conclusion. mj does have one known side effect on the body. The brain waves emitted by a mj smoker are the same as non smokers except for when performing tasks requiring critical thinking. It's not known what this means. There are lots of people who smoke and perform jobs requiring critical thinking, so it doesn't seem to be a negative side effect. Its possible mj smokers think differently when it comes to critical thinking, maybe thats why mj smokers are more peaceful and tolerant.

plus it expands the arteries which prevents hardening of the arteries, kills cancer cells, it is loaded with terpenes which are flavonols. flavonols are anti oxidants which slow aging and help prevent cancer. it lowers the blood pressure, reduces stress, reduces/stops asthma attacks!!, promotes sleep, induces hunger, relieves pain, and protects the brain neurons therefore helping to preventing alzheimers, parkinsons, and similar neuron diseases. Seems to me weed is good for you, and if u vape u reduce your lung exposure to smoke, ash, and tar.

"Dude, ive been smokin so long that if i'm sober people think somethings wrong, like im on drugs or somethin."


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

Although that sounds good. I have to say, that the gateway drug effect is most definitely true and NOT false as your posts says. Show me a room of 10 pot smokers, and i'll show you a room of 7 people that have done something more. Shrooms 2nd, acid 3rd, coke 4th......no doubts. I know a lot of people that smoke pot, and i know about 3/4 of them have done something else.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

Penn State said:


> Although that sounds good. I have to say, that the gateway drug effect is most definitely true and NOT false as your posts says. Show me a room of 10 pot smokers, and i'll show you a room of 7 people that have done something more. Shrooms 2nd, acid 3rd, coke 4th......no doubts. I know a lot of people that smoke pot, and i know about 3/4 of them have done something else.


yes but as his post (cut and paste) reads, if the supply is plentiful and there is less penalty for herb than any other drug...people will choose buds.


----------



## sweetdaddy (Jul 30, 2004)

Penn State said:


> Show me a room of 10 pot smokers, and i'll show you a room of 7 people that have done something more. Shrooms 2nd, acid 3rd, coke 4th......no doubts. I know a lot of people that smoke pot, and i know about 3/4 of them have done something else.


And 9 of those 10 will have tried tried alcohol prior to pot and many of those tobacco prior to alcohol.


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

sweetdaddy said:


> And 9 of those 10 will have tried tried alcohol prior to pot and many of those tobacco prior to alcohol.


 but we aren't talking about alcohol and tobacco are we?


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Sp*rky said:


> Doesn't all combustion produce toxins and carcinogenic elements? I guess pot plants didn't get the memo.


I heard something about a river in Egypt... 

Surely the smoke of anything is not good for you. At the same time, there is a certain degree of "tolerance" (not the right word) that enables a biological system to deal with environmental stressors without suffering highly accelerated damage. Whether that be repair or apoptotic mechanisms, it doesn't matter. Besides, it's not an exact formula where so-much carcinogens will get ya and not quite-as-much will be fine. Down to the molecular level it might even come down to carcinogen diffusion (powered by Brownian motion) to hit a susceptible molecule, which is to say that it pretty much means as much for us to control as sheer luck.

Smoke anything and you increase your odds of succumbing to some ailment that could facilitate. But I figure everything eventually kills us anyways, so I guess there's nothing terribly self-destructive about the occasional toke or char-broiled fatty beef patty.


----------



## sweetdaddy (Jul 30, 2004)

Penn State said:


> but we aren't talking about alcohol and tobacco are we?


You made a comment about pot being a "gateway" drug. I merely refered to other drugs that are popularly experimented with prior to it being more appropriate as gateway drugs.

I didn't feel this to be any more off topic than your references to shrooms,acid&coke. Kinda contradicting ourselves aren't we?


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*On a mission*



sweetdaddy said:


> You made a comment about pot being a "gateway" drug.


Penn's on a mission to eradicate all fun vices from mtb'ers lives and probably the world.


----------



## Penn State (Aug 7, 2004)

did you read my previous posts on this topic or are you just shooting into the dark hoping to hit something? If you read earlier, i mentioned that i see nothing wrong w/ smoking pot, i just wouldn't do it while i biked. As for eradicating fun? Well buddy, i'm guess i have more fun than you w/ life, just my carefree spirit. I haven't been truely pissed off in years. But i do have stances on almost every subject out there. Stand for something? right? Anyway, read the whole post before trying to piss on someone's parade. I'm just saying that pot not being a gateway drug is just a huge farse.


----------



## XRAYO (Aug 8, 2005)

*This song sums it up...*

Take a listen.

I promise the file is clean.

X

http://maryjane.xrayaudio.com/


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*What's up with that?*



Penn State said:


> did you read my previous posts on this topic or are you just shooting into the dark hoping to hit something?


You're right! My apologies. No, not trying to hit anything but inadvertantly might have found a sore spot.


----------



## vermont (Jul 20, 2004)

XRAYO said:


> Take a listen.
> 
> I promise the file is clean.
> 
> ...


very nice....played it and my wife and daughter couldn't understand the words...funny


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

Pot-smoking doesn't bother me. Illegal activity doesn't necessarily bother me. Intentional, in-your-face stupidity is what I find offensive. Sparking up in public places usually falls into that category.


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*harvest time?*

 another week or so


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

Don't smoke myself, but have tried it in that way, and baked goods in the past. Doesn't do it for me. Surprising, since I grew up with it all over the place around Eugene, OR.
I will say I @#$%#$^^& hate the smell of patchouli oil though......

Ridden with (and still ride with) some folks who take safety breaks. Doesn't really bother me; I just say no thanks, and use the time to take a piss or eat something. The majority of folks (bike and otherwise) that I know who smoke up are not at all what would be described as the "filthy hippy" types. 

Healthy? Unhealthy? Some evidence for arguments on both sides. As with anything, moderation is key. It can actually do some great things in terms of medically palliative therapies. I'm in favor of legalizing it, and taxing it like mad. Hey, it could totally revitalize the American farming industry! (well, that and growing crops for biodeisel, but that is another thread.......)

In a group you aren't sure of, or with someone you know would be all offended? Save it for later; no need to be rude. If you can't control the need for it, or feel you *can't* ride without it, then it may be entering into a problem area. Or, bake some good munchies and bring those along for the scenic view lunchbreak or when you stop to throw the armor and full face on.

Meh, I got no problem with the weed as long it isn't causing a problem for someone else. I see a lot of drug users of all types in my work; from my perspective it is not a gateway drug. The worst and most abused, causing waaaaaay more longterm problems: smoking tobacco cigs and alcoholism.

Oh yeah; I've never seen what I'd describe as a pot hit induced bike wreck, and I've ridden with alot of folks who've gotten stoney on a ride.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

StoneyHeckler said:


> another week or so


pot smoking doesn't make you dumb. That is just what the robot tools in society think Drinking 2 gallons of water in a short time period without excercise can kill you by stopping the heart (lack of sodium and potasium).BAN WATER IT KILLS

Nice plant!

Gee, 'm getting quoted already? 

Has anyone noticed my letters under Robot Chicken?

BpUoDt


----------



## scrublover (Dec 30, 2003)

zachdank said:


> smoking stink whistles is way worse for you than some tasty ganja. Sorry hommie, that's just a scientific factoid.


(remembered from some of my anatomy, physiology, and organic chemistry classes - hazy memories; don't ask me to find the sources after so freakin' long. i'm lazy. no, not from pot use.)

that is *if* you are smoking way less of the ganj. most people who smoke pot don't come even close to taking in as much smoke as the average chainsmoker of cigs. so comparing the two in terms of long term lung damage is sorta' pointless.

1-2 packs of stink whistles (i like that one!) is way more harmful than a hit or two a day of ganj. now, if you were hitting the same amount....... this is one of those pound for pound comparison things, that i can't recall exact numbers for.

1-2 pack worths a day of ganj is considerably more lung damaging than cigarettes, the good organic stuff less so than stuff grown with chemical assistance. *if* you did that for 10-40 years, as many tobacco smokers do, you'd be way worse off.

but since most pot smokers don't even come close to that amount, it's pretty much a non-issue.  if you smoke up and like it, and it isn't hurting anyone else - go for it. 
hemp/pot should have been legalized long ago, IMO. and this is coming from someone who doesn't smoke either one.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

tubbyonce said:


> "... the least toxic psychoactive substance..."
> 
> Assuming everything you stated is true, it still sounds like a good thing to avoid. How do we benefit ourselves by using psychoactive substances?


They're fun.

I like fun.

Do you like fun?

Then munch a bud sometime and watch Airplane!.


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*who me?*



Robot Chicken said:


> pot smoking doesn't make you dumb. That is just what the robot tools in society think Drinking 2 gallons of water in a short time period without excercise can kill you by stopping the heart (lack of sodium and potasium).BAN WATER IT KILLS
> 
> Nice plant!
> 
> ...


ya but i must be too dumb from smokin to figure it out...i'm not good at those kinda things anyhow...hey how did the water cure turn out?


----------



## Fuelish (Dec 19, 2003)

Jumpin' Jesus on a pogo stick, ain't this freakin'ly stupid thred dead YET !!!!!
Kill it....ain't nothin' left but stems and seeds


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*who me?*



Robot Chicken said:


> pot smoking doesn't make you dumb. That is just what the robot tools in society think Drinking 2 gallons of water in a short time period without excercise can kill you by stopping the heart (lack of sodium and potasium).BAN WATER IT KILLS
> 
> Nice plant!
> 
> ...


ya but i must be too dumb from smokin to figure it out...i'm not good at those kinda things anyhow...hey how did the water cure turn out?


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*names removed to protect the innocent *



Fuelish said:


> Jumpin' Jesus on a pogo stick, ain't this freakin'ly stupid thred dead YET !!!!!
> Kill it....ain't nothin' left but stems and seeds


*yep, a thread like this, one that seeks to educate and to tell the truth should be kept alive*



> Ridden with (and still ride with) some folks who take safety breaks. Doesn't really bother me; I just say no thanks, and use the time to take a piss or eat something. The majority of folks (bike and otherwise) that I know who smoke up are not at all what would be described as the "filthy hippy" types.





> Pot-smoking doesn't bother me. Illegal activity doesn't necessarily bother me. Intentional, in-your-face stupidity is what I find offensive. Sparking up in public places usually falls into that category.





> I guess I really wouldn't give it much of a thought as long as the folks doing it don't impact on others. I can't smoke (drug tests at work). Would I if I could? - different issue, but once in a while - maybe. For those that can and do. Doesn't really bother me as long as they leave me alone and don't vibe my ride.





> Lets go on the assumption that being high on 'the pot' (oooohhh - scary stuff) renders you a less effective thinker (probably not true) or a less motivated person(probably very true ). Anyone with pot-smoking experience will tell you that the effects of the pot are completly gone within about 6 hours. You're thinking is completely back to normal. Your motivation is completly back to normal





> I'm just curious, has there ever been one trail shut down because of pot-smoking cyclists?





> Yeah good question. Keep in mind, kiddies, that although we as a population (mtb'ers) have been smoking a whole lot over the last 30 years, there aren't too many problems associated with it. Not a whole lot of stoners crashing into hikers yet; the DEA and the RCMP haven't been active in closing trails yet; not too many busts out on the trails yet. If smoking on the trail was going to cause problems, the problems would have started by now.
> 
> You do hear about a lot of people busted for other reasons - poaching park trails, speeding on the way to a film shoot, building illegal stunts etc - where they get caught holding after the arrest. But that just tends to support my argument - people are smoking and its not causing any problems.





> what's a small dose? i guess if you're really familiar with your weed, you might be able to "regulate" it, but in, um, my friend's experience, it depends on the weed, itself. you can take 4 hits off some turd smoke, and get a slight buzz, and then take one hit off some killer $hit, and 20 minutes later you're completely baked. and during that baked period, i can't imagine i'd do better on an iq test than if straight. if i did, i sure wouldn't remember how, later.
> 
> for the topic. here in ohio, i can honestly say that i have never been on a ride where anyone was stopping for "headset adjustments". if anyone was getting stoned on the trail, they were very, very, discrete. no one's even talked about it.





> Very nicely put......
> to each there own. Smok'em if you got'em. Don't smoke it if you don't have it. Just be respectful to everyone around you and mind your own business. I ride with people who smoke and I ride with people who do not. We all enjoy the same thing. Riding bikes. Just because someone smokes out does not make them a bad person. Just because someone chooses not to smoke does not make them a bad person. Now lets all go ride our bikes.





> I would not call the cops even though I don't smoke and am against any sort of adiction like that. The way I look at it is that as long as it wasn't a crowded trail and had a bunch of kids running around, it is harmless. Now if you were shooting up, I may be inclined to be a little ticked off





> Just relax and smoke a bowl, just don't clog up the trail unless your sharing..... I do it and have never had an issue, although I won't smoke in front of a buch of people I don't know, It could ruin my reputation





> Depends if it's your stuff or mine...I've never found it to be a problem with anyone I've been with or met on the trails. I don't see as much of it as when I first got into it; it was a major component for many of us. Lots of pros didn't have problems with it either.





> Not haters
> 
> 
> latimja said:
> ...





> I see nothing wrong with burnin the good greens while on the trail what gives anybody the right to tell me what i can or cannot do with my time its better than smoking ciggs on the trail which i see all the time





> If you want to smoke and ride, more power to you.
> 
> If you bang into me on the trail and spill your bong water on me I am going to frisk your @ss and steal your stash.
> 
> ...





> I must admit I was surprised
> I was quite surprised at the number of post, but much more surprised at the number of posters who admit to smoking pot.
> 
> I haven't seen (smelled) it anywhere where I've been riding, although I am often in lightly traveled isolated areas.


*i did no editing of posts and no one person's opinion was repeated. 
Some posts were selectively reduced to save space in doing so nothing taken out of context*


----------



## SpecialBrew (Apr 4, 2005)

StoneyHeckler said:


> another week or so


Please tell me you live in Colorado....pleeeaaassse


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*from a thread*

*on OG*



> It IS a gateway drug! It's illegal
> and harmless so people who try it and love it think that all illegal drugs are just as harmless BUT most other illegal drugs aren't harmless(most are very harmful if done a lot). Then they become addicted to coke or some other **** and they have serious problems.
> 
> Of course it's the governments fault because if pot was legal it wouldn't be a gateway drug.





> ^^^^
> 
> That would mean that most people would try MJ and sudenly consider it safe to try cocaine or meth or whatever..?
> 
> ...





> Well it's only a gateway drug the way I put it for the morons and the very uneducated(about drugs).
> 
> Some people just think drugs are all bad b/c the government says so and that's ALL they know about them. Once they have something that refutes what the government claims about one they could come to conclusions about others based on that alone.
> 
> I'm not sure how many people fit this profile but I have met quite a few morons out there.





> Your point on the gateway thing is right on. I do feel that removing the term "gateway" from any association with marijuana is a smart move though. Most people in this country, upon hearing your above statement, would not even hear it for what it was really saying. The association of the word "gateway" with marijuana meaning "pot leads to the use of harder drugs" is so institionalized in society that when people hear those 2 words used in a sentence they quite likely don't notice that you have said something very different. If you make a point of emphasising the difference when you say "marijuana PROHIBITION is a gateway to harder drugs," then most people will go "what's he talking about?".





> When I said that marijuana is one of the safest substances in your body I was trying to make a point that there are a number of substances that people regularly consume every day that are much worse for them than marijuana and they never even think about those things being bad. Things like fatty beef, sugar laden consumables, caffeine, alcohol, nicotine, etc. etc. I didn't mean things like apples and bananas.





> Just for clarity, Democrats are equally guilty of throwing ever-increasing amounts of money into the "War On Drugs." Also when the Supreme Court recently ruled 6-3 to allow the Feds to go after medicinal marijuana users in states where it's legal...the 3 that voted on the side of medicinal marijuana were all appointed by Republicans (O'Conner, Rehnquist and Thomas).
> 
> Don't mistake for a GOP-lover, just the Dems are way off base when it comes to weed.


----------



## MManford (Jul 28, 2005)

ive always wondered --if smoking pot destroys your short term memory, isnt that also killing your long term memory also? say, if i put my keys down somehwere, then smoke and half hour later or so cant remember where my keys are, will i somehow remember 3 months later where I put them because my "long term memory" is intact? somehow i'd be remembering what i couldnt remember...? just curious... 

either way i say smoke up... or dont... whatever, its a free country supposedly....


----------



## tomacropod (Jul 23, 2004)

MManford said:


> ive always wondered --if smoking pot destroys your short term memory, isnt that also killing your long term memory also? say, if i put my keys down somehwere, then smoke and half hour later or so cant remember where my keys are, will i somehow remember 3 months later where I put them because my "long term memory" is intact? somehow i'd be remembering what i couldnt remember...? just curious...
> 
> either way i say smoke up... or dont... whatever, its a free country supposedly....


being a non-user and kind of apathetic to the whole pot thing I didn't expect to post in this thread but short-term and long-term memory are generally believed to be separate structures/processes and either can be affected independent of the other. Short-term memory, however, is generally believed to be the holding pen for items which may or may not be transferred to long-term memory based on impact, repetition/rehearsal, attention etc. If your short-term memory is impaired you may have attentional problems connected to this and find it difficult to form long-term memories using particular methods which worked prior to your STM impairment.

In your keys example, you are unlikely to remember where you put your keys 3 months later if you couldn't remember after a half hour. It is most likely that a memory of putting your keys down was never transferred to long-term memory. It is far less likely that the memory was successfully transferred to LTM and, after a half hour, occluded from retrieval but will be available 3 months later.

I'm studying for a cognitive psychology exam I have in 9 hours. Memory and Attention.

- Joel


----------



## Ruinane (Feb 28, 2004)

MManford said:


> ive always wondered --if smoking pot destroys your short term memory, isnt that also killing your long term memory also? say, if i put my keys down somehwere, then smoke and half hour later or so cant remember where my keys are, will i somehow remember 3 months later where I put them because my "long term memory" is intact? somehow i'd be remembering what i couldnt remember...? just curious...
> 
> either way i say smoke up... or dont... whatever, its a free country supposedly....


What the other guy said. Plus, to get something from short term to long term takes repetition over time (generally). So setting your keys down in the same place over time would put remembering where you put your keys into the long term memory category. Forgetting that you still have your keys in your hand and that you didn't put them down after all, is a short term memory issue.


----------



## Gripshift (Jan 29, 2004)

I just don't see how smoking at the trail head can help... Trails are closing access is limited, and you think that someone hanging out smoking pot at the TH will help improve the public opinion of mountain bikers?


----------



## Fool's Gold (Sep 4, 2005)

*Replacements*



Penn State said:


> Although that sounds good. I have to say, that the gateway drug effect is most definitely true and NOT false as your posts says. Show me a room of 10 pot smokers, and i'll show you a room of 7 people that have done something more. Shrooms 2nd, acid 3rd, coke 4th......no doubts. I know a lot of people that smoke pot, and i know about 3/4 of them have done something else.


Replace pot with alcohol or tobacco in yer graf'....

I hear what yer saying but think we're missing an elephant or two in the corner....

3rd elephant-prescription meds...


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

Fool's Gold said:


> Replace pot with alcohol or tobacco in yer graf'....


Or replace pot with "milk" or "going to church". I went to church three or four times when I was a kid, but soon switched to social drinking...


----------



## Thunderboltgreaseslapper (Jun 14, 2004)

" While you are here, feel free to do whatever you need to do, to have a good time. But don't hassle anyone else...." Chris Robinson of the Black Crowes at a show at the Aragon Ballroom, Chicago IL mid nineties, Amorica tour.
I find most people who smoke pot to be extremly friendly, and I don't care what you do---as long as you don't harm anyone else. I found this thread to be the most entertaining thing i have ever read. Some things I found interesting ( allow me to play Devil's Advocate)................

To those that say that pot improves their performance on the trail or leads to success in athletics: Do you have any problems with what Rafeal Palmeiro, Mark McGwire, Sammy Sosa, or Barry Bonds did to improve their performance?

Defending pot because it is less harmful than alcohol or tobacco: Isn't that like defending Jeffrey Dahmer because he killed less people that John Wayne Gacy?

By the way: Its not the carcinogens in pot that make it dangerous---it's the temperature of the smoke, coupled with the fact that most smokers hold their inhalations longer than a tobacco smoker would, that really damage lungs. Pot smoke is nearly twice as hot as tobacco smoke.

I always found it ironic that people say that smoking pot relaxes them----but look how uptight they get when anyone says anything bad about their herb.

I am curious. Would you rather have pot legalized----but you had to do it within your own home or indoors or whatever......or keep it illegal and decriminalized, so you could sneak a blaze outdoors if you wanted?

I don't smoke weed, or tobacco, do drugs, or drink alcohol-----but if others want to, I don't have a problem with it. As long as you can control it, I think you should be allowed to enjoy whatever you want, wherever you want.


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*feel free to do whatever*



Thunderboltgreaseslapper said:


> " While you are here, feel free to do whatever you need to do, to have a good time. But don't hassle anyone else...."
> 
> To those that say that pot improves their performance on the trail or leads to success in athletics: Do you have any problems with what Rafeal Palmeiro, Mark McGwire, Sammy Sosa, or Barry Bonds did to improve their performance? MJ is banned for downhiller's and i don't care if the athlete's wanna kill themselves for money, keep it out of the olympics and college sports
> 
> ...


*thanks for the plug*


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

How do I feel about it? 



Pretty damn good after 3 or 4 tokes.


----------



## VictorA (Oct 1, 2005)

*I sometimes smoke AFTER a ride*

I'm an occaisonal pot smoker, much like some people are light social drinkers. Too much of it compromises your cardio ability though--not to mention the other health risks. But after a ride, and with someone whom also partakes, it's a nice way to end a great experience.

I would not smoke before riding. It elevates the heart rate and can send you into bronchial spasms when hammering hard.

Some people would be offended if another lit up during a ride, maybe on a break. I would never smoke around someone I didn't know, or thought might object.


----------



## dhtahoe (Mar 18, 2004)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


I can drink two beer's and would NEVER get on a bike or drive a car. Yet could smoke a whole bag of weed and turn hot laps in/on both any day. Not the same thing!!! Worst thing to do while driving is talking on your cell. How many people have been injured or died from that nasty habit. Yet that is legal after how many accidents/deaths???


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

Lighty_ said:


> LOL that reminds me of the fake anti-drug commercial at the beginning of _Harold and Kumar go to White Castle_.


I don't smoke but thats a really funny movie.


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

My cousin does that during rides. I don't care cause I am not doing it. I had enough of that crap from High School thru College. 

Pot is no biggie. Now if I saw someone snorting cocain or shooting up heroin, I may say something.

Oh, the funnies thing I have ever seen was my cousin packing his one hitter and dropping in the leaves. Talking about a grown man crying.


----------



## Tom Church (Feb 9, 2004)

Ain't no biggie...We sometimes smoke when I get to the top of a hill before a nice long downhill. Could never ride drunk but certainly fine after a couple of hits...very different than alcohol...We often take a couple of hits after the ride as well...

I don't see any problem with it...no different than someone having and after ride beer...the whole campaign against pot is just ridiculous and is filled with lies, misconceptions, and propaganda...

There is a guy near me who rides an early 90's giant...he'll pass you up a hill like you're standing still with a joint in his mouth...when you finally make it up top he'll be sitting there with a beer in his hand that he had in his bag...then he kicks your ass on the way down...

Tom


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

I think it's mildly comical that this innoculous topic has created SIX PAGES of responses, running the gamut from advocating that more people get high to those that decry marijuana as a dangerous addictive narcotic resposible for society's downfall. The original question seemed to be about etiquette. 

If I were inclined to light up in mixed company, I'd probably just go off somewhere, or simply ask if anyone minded. I'm not too concerned about someone calling the cops while I'm out on a ride. Mostly, though, I would choose to abstain until I was among like-minded riders, just out of respect for others.

As for the pointless arguments herein about reaction times, addictions, comparisons to alcohol, and the "gateway" myth, I think we can all rest assured that this particular plant that some people like to dry and burn has ben around fro centuries and isn't going away any time soon. In the grand scheme of things, marijuana barely warrants a mention when discussing societal ills. Surely there are bigger fish to fry.


----------



## MrEconomics (Aug 23, 2004)

^like banning hand guns and freedom of choice (abortion).


----------



## dirty_crank (Jul 21, 2004)

Well, the fact that you are asking that question indicates that you are aware of the risk. Look at it this way, any mishap that trashes you, the bike, or anyone else will automatically be assumed to be your fault.

Smart move is to keep it off the trail.....but I think you already knew that.


----------



## deadgoat (Jan 19, 2004)

*Pot is for losers anyway*

Pot is for losers anyway


----------



## applegreenheckler (Feb 26, 2005)

damn this thing just keeps going doesn't it.


----------



## jawry (Jan 22, 2004)

*Just Stumbled in....*

...while doing a search for 'LED's' (mabye i typed LSD?) - its amazing whats discussed on this forum.

I tend to wait till after the ride for a bit of 'attitdue adjustment' - i tends to slow me down too much to ride. Some like to do partake before or during - they reckon it makes 'em ride better.

Anyway - its a once in a blue moon that we have a choof - so don't worry too much about it. Just don't get caught (very much illegal here in Aussie)

Jawry


----------



## AZClydesdale (Jan 12, 2004)

This thread is making me thirsty. Will someone tell me where I can score a juicy bud?


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*bump*

OVERGROW.COM



> This is why pot is illegal people and I am living proof. It's real simple, no matter what medical condition you have, migraine headaches, arthritus, stomach trouble, depression, insomia, ect pot makes you feel better. I have severe headache trouble. I have been to the ER over 1,000 times. I have to be on Morphine at home. Pot keeps me out of the ER, and I almost never have to take Morphine. My mom had a severe stroke, and now has severe muscle pain because of it. After 3 years of suffering and being on tons of different medications (all very expensive) I gave her some pot. She says it's saving her life. Now, do you think drug companies want pot legal so people no longer need their expensive (and usually harmful) drugs? The drug companies pay our polititions huge sums of money to keep pot illegal, as does the whole medical community. This is how the American government works. It is bought and paid for by the greediest people in the country. I don't know how you guys feel about it but it makes me so mad I could kill.





> I don't believe cannabis will ever be legal. Even us consumers can't stop using the slanderous and fake words that the government first installed to create the paranoia around the world. Even though we push for legalization, we still speak their words and use their phrases amongst ourselves and we spread the wrongful belief, exactly what they wanted.
> On top of that, the governments will never be toppled on this issue, there is just too damned much money and power invloved with keeping it illegal.
> 
> ****, I'll just be glad enough if they decriminalize cannabis. I'd rather get a ticket for posession than be thrown in the damned cage.


State by state possesion and cultivation (as well as selling) penalties at Norml.com

www.norml.com


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*Denver, Colorado legalizes possession of an O*

***BUMP***

Hooray, hoorah, Denver Colorado is the leader of the country right now for they have passed a vote which will allow possession of up to 1 ounce of mj for recreational use! Crowd Cheers!


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I think you need serious counseling.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Daffunda said:


> If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I think you need serious counseling.


get a clue. Alot of the worlds top athletes smoke pot. NBA, NFL, NHL, MLB. Not including some of the sickest mountain bike riders on the planet.


----------



## Robot Chicken (Jun 3, 2005)

AZClydesdale said:


> This thread is making me thirsty. Will someone tell me where I can score a juicy bud?


Grow your own of course!

It's so easy, even a Pinkbike.comer could figure it out!


----------



## StoneyHeckler (Sep 11, 2005)

*Hey RC and dankdude hows fall treatin ya?*



Robot Chicken said:


> Grow your own of course!
> 
> It's so easy, even a Pinkbike.comer could figure it out!


 good word 



Daffunda said:


> If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I think you need serious counseling.
> get a clue.


why should anyone care what your opinion is..qualify yourself Daffunda? 
are you a Phd? work in sports medicine? a non-smoker blinded by propoganda? 
There are other ways to enjoy MJ w/o smoking. vaporizing and cooking it come to mind.



ZD said:


> Alot of the worlds top athletes smoke pot. NBA, NFL, NHL, MLB. Not including some of the sickest mountain bike riders on the planet.


ditto zd


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

StoneyHeckler said:


> good word
> 
> why should anyone care what your opinion is..qualify yourself Daffunda?
> are you a Phd? work in sports medicine? a non-smoker blinded by propoganda?
> ...


Did I ask anyone to care for my opinions? I don't think so. I just expressed my opinions, you don't have to care for them or agree with them. Not everyone is going to like what others write. What do you want me to write? Smoking pot is awesome? Would that make you happy?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Daffunda said:


> Did I ask anyone to care for my opinions? I don't think so. I just expressed my opinions, you don't have to care for them or agree with them. Not everyone is going to like what others write. What do you want me to write? Smoking pot is awesome? Would that make you happy?


no that wouldn't make me happy, but you not spreading lies about pot and athletes, would be a good start. You are talking straight out of your a$s. It is as simple as that.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> get a clue. Alot of the worlds top athletes smoke pot. NBA, NFL, NHL, MLB. Not including some of the sickest mountain bike riders on the planet.


Some of the best rock climbing routes I climbed (or tried climbing) were put up by some seriously high individuals. 

Urban legend has it that Yosemite big wall climbing really started after some climbing bums working as rescue team recovered a crashed Cessna with a load of prime weed. I believe this legend.

Pot is safer then booze. That is a hard scientific fact confirmed by Word Health Organization studies. Nobody would refute that some really big names in sports were boozers - from baseball to chess.

It is all good in moderation.


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

zachdank said:


> no that wouldn't make me happy, but you not spreading lies about pot and athletes, would be a good start. You are talking straight out of your a$s. It is as simple as that.


Man, this is getting too personal. When did I ever state lies?

"If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I THINK you need serious counseling."

This is my opinion, I am not stating any lies here, as I am not stating any fact. If I said something like, "Pot somkers are posers," or "Pot smoking athletes are weak." then that would be a stereotype and could blame me for spreading lies.

I read that some stated there are awesome athletes out their smoking pot. I believe that. If you disagree with my OPINION, then that's totally fine, but stating that I am talking straight out of my a$s is just over the line.

Hey, I am just not cool with pot smoking, simple as that. What you think and do is none of my business.

You're down with smoking pot? Good for you. I'm not. 

If everyone had the same view on things, then there wouldn't be wars in this world, would there?


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Axe said:


> Pot is safer then booze. That is a hard scientific fact confirmed by Word Health Organization studies. Nobody would refute that some really big names in sports were boozers - from baseball to chess.


Yep, and if it wasn't for the US Governments useless war on drugs stance against it, Big Tobacco would likely be more than happy to switch to growing pot plants, and market it themselves. But they'd never admit they were wrong all these decades about pot, even if it means an even better revenue source (taxation) than tobacco.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Daffunda said:


> Man, this is getting too personal. When did I ever state lies?
> 
> "If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I THINK you need serious counseling."
> 
> ...


OK how's this...

Anyone who thinks that anyone who thinks they are a kick a$s athlete needs some serious counseling, needs some even more serious counseling than the athlete that you think needs some serious counseling. Or something like that. 

Seriously tho, you would have to be prety ignorant to think that there aren't a lot of top level "kick as$" athletes that use maryjane. Open your mind a little. It doesn't mean you have to do it, or even like it. Just exept it as a fact.


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Seriously tho, you would have to be prety ignorant to think that there aren't a lot of top level "kick as$" athletes that use maryjane.


Yep, yep!
Chris Del Bosco
Gary Houseman
Johnny Mosely

They are all top notch world class athletes, too bad they got caught while dip sh!ts like Raphael Palmero were skating on much more serious charges.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

*Aaaaaarrrrgghhh!!!!!!*

*DIE, THREAD, DIE!!!*


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Drewdane said:


> *DIE, THREAD, DIE!!!*


this thread will never die. This thread owns, and controls you. This thread is now your master.

I will now take a bong rip in public for you.


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

zachdank said:


> this thread will never die. This thread owns, and controls you. This thread is now your master.
> 
> I will now take a bong rip in public for you.


Enjoy!


----------



## mentawais (Feb 16, 2005)

*LEGALIZE IT Mr President*

i never go out to ride without weed ...many no-smoker friends no mind about people smoking ...


----------



## eto (Aug 11, 2005)

I want to say first off that I'm opposed to our silly drug laws. I think theyre a huge waste of resources for a relatively minor issue.

That being said, I'm starting work as a state prosecutor and have prosecuted people in the past for drugs. When it comes to marijuana, I really wish people would use their frigging heads. The smell of marijuana carries for some distance. I've been on trails before and smelled it. It's pretty obvious. 

Please, do it in your home. If you do it in your home, you're fairly safe. The people that get busted for pot are, with few exceptions, morons. That's why the legions of the upper middle class who smoke rarely get caught--they're smart enough to keep it in their homes. 
When you do it in public places, you're just asking to be caught. You don't think there are cops that ride out on those same trails? Sure, they're not likely to want to screw with you on their day off, but there are a LOT of cops out there that view arresting pot-smokers as their moral duty. WHY risk a YEAR in jail (that's what it is in my state) because you just HAD to smoke some weed before you got home. 

As someone who will be prosecuting you pot smokers, I beg you, smarten up. I don't like sending people to jail for something as stupid as smoking a joint, and all you have to do is be smart and you'll likely never have a problem.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Daffunda said:


> Man, this is getting too personal. When did I ever state lies?
> 
> "If you smoke and think you're a kickass athlete, then I THINK you need serious counseling."
> 
> ...


yeah...cuz everyone knows that counseling helps so much...and Ricky Williams sucks arse at football...he should just be shot...

and what are your reasons for "just not cool with smoking pot, simple as that"

please don't tell me you drink alcohol or take prescription drugs then...

...and no, the reason we have war is not only that people disagree...but there are idiots like Bush that think bullying someone into thinking their way is actually gonna help...your last statement sounds like something you reached far up your arse for...along with the rest of your narrowminded views and statements...


----------



## Drewdane (Dec 19, 2003)

mentawais said:


> i never go out to ride without weed ...


That would be what's known as a "crutch".


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

eto said:


> IWHY risk a YEAR in jail (that's what it is in my state) because you just HAD to smoke some weed before you got home.


that's why I live in Cali as opposed to South Dakota where the rest of my family lives...there's no way I'd ever go to jail for a year for smoking a J in Cali...probably not even a minute...

where as, So. Dak...well, they'll bust down your front door with full on SWAT team for hearing you have an ounce of herb... 

plus the weather is just so much nicer in California...as well as the herb...


----------



## eto (Aug 11, 2005)

irieness said:


> that's why I live in Cali as opposed to South Dakota where the rest of my family lives...there's no way I'd ever go to jail for a year for smoking a J in Cali...probably not even a minute...
> 
> where as, So. Dak...well, they'll bust down your front door with full on SWAT team for hearing you have an ounce of herb...
> 
> plus the weather is just so much nicer in California...as well as the herb...


California does have some pretty lenient marijuana laws. I think it's something like under 28 grams and it's a simple fine, whereas over 28 grams it's 6 months jail. I do think California allows jail up to a year for possession of what they call "concentrated" cannabis, but I'm not sure what that is besides strong pot. It's not exactly my area of expertise.


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

I confirmed that there are good athletes out there who has smoked pot, and guess I was a bit ignorant for that athlete comment, I apologize, anyways to answer your questions.



irieness said:


> and what are your reasons for "just not cool with smoking pot, simple as that"
> :


Only one reason. It is not good for you. 



irieness said:


> please don't tell me you drink alcohol or take prescription drugs then...
> :


I don't drink alcohol and don't take prescription drugs.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Daffunda said:


> Only one reason. It is not good for you.
> 
> I don't drink alcohol and don't take prescription drugs.


Then how'd you know it is not good for you? Do you imply it is bad for you? Scientific studies show that cannabis is not addictive, does not cause lung cancer on the level of cigarettes.

And it does feel good to have one J - try it.

Would you take prescription drugs if you are sick?

If yes, what is the principal difference in smoking some good weed when you feel tense and tired?


----------



## johnnyb (Jan 21, 2004)

*You forgot...*



MVRIDER said:


> Yep, yep!
> Chris Del Bosco
> Gary Houseman
> Johnny Mosely
> ...


MIles Rockwell, that guy got caught for growing it. I think that was in Colorado? He can put the flow on like a maniac.
And also the Canadian Snowboarder that won a medal in the Winter Olympics and got it taken back.

Bummers. They were hurting anyone, other than killing on the trail!


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

I am not telling you to smoke pot but you should smoke all the pot you can get!

Some people like a beer after a long hard ride others like a nice smoke(not cancer sticks)
personally i think weed is safer than alcohol!

I think they should legalize marijuana!


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

eto said:


> I do think California allows jail up to a year for possession of what they call "concentrated" cannabis,


Hashish. It's a tarry substance you can make out of weed which contains all the fun in a smaller size.


----------



## Blue Shorts (Jun 1, 2004)

Axe said:


> Scientific studies show that cannabis is not addictive, does not cause lung cancer on the level of cigarettes.


I'd like to see those studies. So what is it......you get lung cancer at 75% the rate of cigarrette smokers? I think that the bottom line here is that you're breathing in a tarry substance that will coat your lungs. Common sense dictates that it's bad for you.

Don't get me wrong. I have nothing against the use of marijuana. I believe that it's far less innoucuous than alcohol or other drugs. It's the delivery system that bothers me. If the government would pull their heads out of their asses...... proper studies could be performed and safe delivery systems could be developed.

and about it not being addictive..... It may not be physically addictive, but it sure as heck is psychologically addictive. I know quite a few people that have developed a smokers cough from extended usage..... know it's bad for them, but can't quit. That fits the term "addictive" in my book.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> and about it not being addictive..... It may not be physically addictive, but it sure as heck is psychologically addictive. I know quite a few people that have developed a smokers cough from extended usage..... know it's bad for them, but can't quit. That fits the term "addictive" in my book.


it's nature's way of "weeding" out the weak minded... 

it's the weakness of the individual, not the whole...sex is addictive for some people...does that mean it should be regulated for me because some dumbarse can't quit masterbating or having sex and is ruining their own life...


----------



## DeeEight (Jan 13, 2004)

Blue Shorts said:


> I'd like to see those studies. So what is it......you get lung cancer at 75% the rate of cigarrette smokers? I think that the bottom line here is that you're breathing in a tarry substance that will coat your lungs. Common sense dictates that it's bad for you.


Most of the best studies were done about 30 years ago and were funded by the US FDA. The people used in the studies are lifetime exempt from ever being charged (under US law) with cannibis possession, cultivation or consumption. Basically the net outcome to all the studies (this was before the DEA went completely bonkers during the Reagan era) was the FDA was set to approve marijuana as a prescription drug, with the same sorta controls and restrictions as other behind-the-counter medications. Then the republicans swept in on ol' Ronnie and well, out with that idea. Big tobacoo wasn't too thrilled about it either. Afterall, why buy something that's more harmful, more addictive, and not even a tenth as fun to consume?



Marijuana smoke is actually higher in tar content than tobacco, but tar isn't what addicts people to tobacco, its nicotine that does that. And there's no nicotine in pot. Tobacco also has another downside... it doesn't contain a chemical that acts as an expectorant like marijuana does. Meaning it doesn't cause people to cough the way pot does (which then clears the user's lungs of anything stuck to the inside, like tar...which is why pot smokers have a lower risk of lung cancer.... you cannot get cancer from something that doesn't stick to your lungs). You can also get the benefits of marijuana in other ways that simply igniting it. You can inhale in as a vapour for example (think steam and thc) without any smoke being involved. You can also eat it.



> Don't get me wrong. I have nothing against the use of marijuana. I believe that it's far less innoucuous than alcohol or other drugs. It's the delivery system that bothers me. If the government would pull their heads out of their asses...... proper studies could be performed and safe delivery systems could be developed.


Pot butter is a far better delivery method, but its gonna take a lot of advertising to convince people to spread green butter on their toast in the morning. 



> I know quite a few people that have developed a smokers cough from extended usage..... know it's bad for them, but can't quit. That fits the term "addictive" in my book.


See above. You're attributed the coughing to the wrong cause.


----------



## milehi (Nov 2, 1997)

*I've been rockin' the vaporizor*



DeeEight said:


> Most of the best studies were done about 30 years ago and were funded by the US FDA. The people used in the studies are lifetime exempt from ever being charged (under US law) with cannibis possession, cultivation or consumption. Basically the net outcome to all the studies (this was before the DEA went completely bonkers during the Reagan era) was the FDA was set to approve marijuana as a prescription drug, with the same sorta controls and restrictions as other behind-the-counter medications. Then the republicans swept in on ol' Ronnie and well, out with that idea. Big tobacoo wasn't too thrilled about it either. Afterall, why buy something that's more harmful, more addictive, and not even a tenth as fun to consume?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


for the last six years. I hardly smoke anymore. Seven years ago, I was battling testicular cancer and was pretty focked from the treatments. My Doc gave me a flyer for a seminar at the hospital, for alternative remedies for the side effects of the treatments. Not only did they preach the power of the vapor but they also had a smorgasboard of pastries, cookies, cakes, butter ect. This was in Oregon so your mileage will vary. I wish I still had the flyer as proof for the nonbelivers(I can provide pics of my ball sack if needed though.) This is my newest one, from vaporbrothers.


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

Axe said:


> Then how'd you know it is not good for you? Do you imply it is bad for you? Scientific studies show that cannabis is not addictive, does not cause lung cancer on the level of cigarettes.


I am not going to call you a liar, but I sorta want to you know.......not get busted. I don't want to lose my job, and you know...... all those "stupid" reasons.



Axe said:


> And it does feel good to have one J - try it.


If I had a medical condition, was suffering like no tomorrow, and MD prescribed it to me, I think I will. I don't know the specific laws on pot and legitimate medical backgrounds, but if it was legal for me to take it, and if it would ease my suffering, I will take it.



Axe said:


> Would you take prescription drugs if you are sick?


Yes, key word is "prescription." I won't get busted for it, and it makes me better.



Axe said:


> If yes, what is the principal difference in smoking some good weed when you feel tense and tired?


I quite don't understand what exactly your asking here, but I guess I'll assume this will answer your question:

1. Illegal where I live. 
2. I don't "NEED" pot to live my current life that I am living now. When you get sick, you need prescription drugs sometimes. (You can get away with nyquil sometimes) And yes, if I had some medical conditon and if they prescribed it to me, I think I will take it.
3. There are other ways to relax when you "feel tense and tired." In my case, I read a book.

And please don't try to "convince" people that pot is all good and that there shouldn't be any reason for NOT smoking. Spread your "facts", and let the readers decide if they want to start smoking pot. If you think pot smoking is cool or that it is essential for you, good for you, I could care less, smoke some more if you'd care.

My reason for not smoking may not agree with yours, but you have your views, I have mine. Simple as that. Are we going to start a virtual revolution over this crap? If so, what are you trying to accomplish?

I agree, spreading lies about something is one thing, and me writing about my OPINION about pot smoking athletes was a bit over the line, my apologies. But trying to convince people to smoke pot is just plain ludicrous. 

And please, resist the urge to call me closed minded, or bring up prescription drugs, tell me to do it and just don't get caught, or ask me, "so are you telling me that you don't do anything unhealthy? Do you never eat fast food?" or any of that pointless counterargument crap. You shared your facts/views, and I am sure you got your point out to the public.

Also, it seems like this thread has grown to be this big mainly because the "pro" side is spending too much time defending this topic, and reposting the "pro" posts redundantly by quoting it, and whatnot. Hey, you're standing up for your rights, good for you. Who cares if someone thinks pot smoking is bad! Just ignore them and go have a smoke. If I encounter a pot smoker on the trail, I won't give a rat's ass about it. If it bothers me, I'll probably just ride away. Hell, I can't tell them not to smoke, it's their life, do whatever they please.

So to the pot smokers, go smoke some more! I am glad you're happy. Just lay off of the non smokers, leave them alone and feel sad for them for not knowing the pleasures of pot, or whatever. 

I did however somewhat enjoyed reading this thread, as there are many interesting views out there.


----------



## canyoncreek (Apr 15, 2005)

Personally, I see no problems with toking on the trail. Just be sensible about where you are smoking. If it is a crowded city park, simply smoke before you get there. If you are up in the mountains with a multitude of scenic overlooks off the trail, then by all means enjoy. 

Personally, I find that toking reduces my aerobic ability, but increases my technical and downhill ability. I can still climb all day high, just a little slower than usual. But on technical and fast downhill, it relaxes me and helps me to focus. Therefore, I usually do a long climb, then toke up for the dowhill part. 

As far as previous posts that claim smokers ride out of control, the increased level of focus actually keeps me in perfect control. If someone is high and completely out of control on a crowded trail, then the individual is probably just a jackass, and their lack of thinking does not correlate to their smoking. In other words, if they had never smoked in their lives they would still be a jackass.


----------



## ArroyoBomber (Oct 3, 2005)

*...and the debate goes on...*

I'll try to stay away from the issues that have already been so eloquently stated by the likes of Zenorb and Smokey(as well as many others).It seems to me that this is more an issue of being able to gauge people,both others and yourself.Know your limits and how it affects you.Be aware of your own riding abilities and mental tolerance for pot before hitting the trails while buzzed.Make assessments of the people around you.If you have been reading this thread from the beginning,you may have realized that a large percentage of those "against" it are quite hostile,often insulting,and/or poorly educated on the matter and would be MORE than happy to ruin your day over the matter at the expense of interrupting their own ride rather than just keep going,whether you're minding your own business or not.You are not likely to change their opinions on the matter if they are the hostile type because they have their own problems which have nothing to do with pot and everything to do with anger issues.That's fine,because their blowhard opinions probably won't make you stop smoking.I don't prioritize smoking on the trail,but if the opportunity arises,I'll take it if the coast is plenty clear because I'm firmly against bringing weed around ANYONE'S children at ANY time.They can make their own judgements on the matter when the time is right and they get older.Parenting is a hard enough job without folks having to explain my choices to their kids.
Perhaps I'm being too optimistic,but I think that most folks in this sport have more of a "live and let live" attitude.I have plenty of friends that don't smoke but ride with me,and it's a non-issue with them because we're all having fun and BEING RESPONSIBLE.I don't waste my time with those who can't be responsible about their indulgences OR with those who can't stand for others to enjoy themselves as they see fit,and I'd like for them to return the favor and leave me alone.Most of us are respectable professionals who just want to cut loose when given the chance.But not everyone you share the trails,road,work,neighborhoods,etc. with are so lenient.Obviously, pot isn't for everyone,riding while high is suitable for even less people,and that's ok too.Just keep in mind that "to each their own" works both ways.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

I can't believe this thread is still active. I guess the dopers can't let it go. Why do they yearn for the validation??


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

All things in moderation. When the wife and I go riding, she will wear loose shorts as a sign that she wants "something" at our usual spot we stop at. We ride to our place, smoke up, have sex, smoke, eat candy, drink water and ride back. DSDuke's Avatar reminded me of this...Thankyou..


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

1niceride said:


> All things in moderation. When the wife and I go riding, she will wear loose shorts as a sign that she wants "something" at our usual spot we stop at. We ride to our place, smoke up, have sex, smoke, eat candy, drink water and ride back. DSDuke's Avatar reminded me of this...Thankyou..


Glad I could be of service


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DSDuke said:


> I can't believe this thread is still active. I guess the dopers can't let it go. Why do they yearn for the validation??


Awe, does someone need some attention? You are yearning for it, aren't you? We'll give you a little, since mommy and daddy didn't give you what you needed.


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

DSDuke said:


> I can't believe this thread is still active.


I can't either.



DSDuke said:


> I guess the dopers can't let it go. Why do they yearn for the validation??


I think the pro side has validated it enough, but it doesn't stop. why?

Can someone from the "pro" side answer this legitimate question with an legitimate answer? I am curious to know why the defense side keeps posting and posting.

(And please, don't be those/that smartass(es) and post derogatory replies.)


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

*roaches are sick*



pfunk said:


> They don't know what they're missing. Now smoking resin, on the other hand, IS trashy.


nah.....roaches are sick....if its dank save the roach and put it in a bowl. other wise its trash imo. i don't smoke anymore. got introuble and almost went to jail. the gov. thought i was dealin X which wasn't true and they cleared me of it, but i don't wanna be in jail at age 16. used to smoke an 8th of dank a day. i don't think anyone here in indiana smokes and rides....that i've ever seen. resin.....ewwwwww!!!

Driving and toking is fine. i pay attention better that way cause i'm just like...don't wreck and i'm just chilling and focusing.

just keep it away from others who don't smoke cause you never know when someone's going to snitch. you can't trust people too much on these things unless you know them personally.


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

*actually he is right*



Dirdir said:


> Dude, you've been smoking too much pot.


i had a friend who went to rehab cause his parents cought him for the second time....with more than just bud....alittle bit of coke and some x. they actually told him just about the same thing in rehab...i know it was dumb of them to tell kids in rehab that LOL but hey. they had positive things to say,b ut then they had other things to say about ruining relationships....thats just to guilt you out of doing it. rehab guilts you out of doing drugs alot of the times.


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Daffunda said:


> I can't either.
> 
> I think the pro side has validated it enough, but it doesn't stop. why?
> 
> ...


We all desire validation. My mother-in-law does this all the time. As she gets older, she argues over the way everyone else lives their lives. She wants us to live our lives like she did. It's human nature. A little rebel in us probably is bragging also. A contest to see which side gets the most posts? The winner has been declared! Now, who has done LSD when riding? I need validation. Might be a more even contest.


----------



## Daffunda (Aug 26, 2005)

1niceride said:


> We all desire validation. My mother-in-law does this all the time. As she gets older, she argues over the way everyone else lives their lives. She wants us to live our lives like she did. It's human nature. A little rebel in us probably is bragging also. A contest to see which side gets the most posts? The winner has been declared! Now, who has done LSD when riding? I need validation. Might be a more even contest.


Ah,,, very good point indeed, I guess it is a matter of self satisfaction and happiness acquired from victory that really doesn't accomplish anything significant. It is human nature, so I guess this thread will never cease.


----------



## dsully575 (Feb 23, 2004)

zachdank said:


> Awe, does someone need some attention? You are yearning for it, aren't you? We'll give you a little, since mommy and daddy didn't give you what you needed.


Umm, OK. Whatever dude


----------



## SamL3227 (May 30, 2004)

i dont get it with everyone asking why we "need" it. the vast majority dont "need" it, they "want" it. those are two very different words. we have person choice. i have the "choice" to smoke some week and slightly damage my lungs, but i also have the "choice" to go to McD's and get a few double cheeses that clog my arteries and make me fat, but no ones trying to make that illegal. people also have the personal choice to smoke ciggaretts. they may have carcinogins and all that bad stuff, but its their choice, not yours to make for them.

everyone just needs to chill and let me do what i want to and you can do what you want to.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

DSDuke said:


> Umm, OK. Whatever dude


why do you yearn for cheese burgers so bad?


----------



## ibanezrg520kid (Oct 27, 2005)

*damnit this thread has made me miss bud*

I haven't done it since mabye a week into this school year. Its making me want to toke up again. drugs are getting crazy in my town. i know a kid who dealed, he wasn't a friend, and he was robbed at gun point and lost a pound of chronic plus $2500 in cash. and the coolest bong i've ever seen. people get too carried away with it these days. I just can't belive how many bikers toke up. I figured it would have been everyone going...screw smoking....i bike not hurt my body. i didn't even think that many adults smoked. the only adults i've seen stoned were at the phish farewell tour in noblesville indiana and then at a widespread panic concert. i saw a couple who had an 11yr old hippie kid with dread locks who toked up. it was crazy.


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

If you're not hurting other people, (or even yourself, really) what's all the fuss about?


----------



## ferday (Jan 15, 2004)

> We all desire validation. My mother-in-law does this all the time. As she gets older, she argues over the way everyone else lives their lives. She wants us to live our lives like she did. It's human nature. A little rebel in us probably is bragging also. A contest to see which side gets the most posts? The winner has been declared! Now, who has done LSD when riding? I need validation. Might be a more even contest.


nice post. totally agree. the "pro" side require more validation because the law and society at large are "against" them, requiring a significant amount of extra justification.

i don't recommend LSD and riding, didn't turn out as well as i thought it might. seems like your experience was more positive!


----------



## 1niceride (Jan 30, 2004)

Acually, It was like 1986 or something, got lost for 6 hours or so, came out in someone's back yard. About 5 miles away from where I started. Never again...


----------



## canyoncreek (Apr 15, 2005)

1niceride said:


> We all desire validation. My mother-in-law does this all the time. As she gets older, she argues over the way everyone else lives their lives. She wants us to live our lives like she did. It's human nature. A little rebel in us probably is bragging also. A contest to see which side gets the most posts? The winner has been declared! Now, who has done LSD when riding? I need validation. Might be a more even contest.


Strangely enough, my first experience on a mountain bike was on LSD about 11 years ago. We were young, on LSD and at a party. The people were freaking us out, so we wen't to my friends house and grabbed his bikes and headed to a lake. We rode 18 miles around the lake at night with tiny lights from Wal-Mart. It was an amazing experience, and little did I know that 6 years later my life would revolve around mountain biking.

After getting into biking, I have on 4 different occasions went on long isolated rides while on mushrooms. All 4 occasions were incredible beyond words, and each time I rode at a level beyond what I can normally do. It honestly put me at one with my bike and the trail, and I was flowing through technical terrain with complete control and ease. However, there was the initial uneasy stage where we hid in the woods and prayed no one would see us. But once that passed, it was all perma-grin from there.

To keep true to the thread, although I was just answering a question, it goes without saying that some quality reefer is a necessity when schrooming in the woods.


----------



## Hitman (Oct 10, 2005)

*end this post...*

For the sake of the children and people under the age of 18 that read this post, please end this thread. choices can be influenced, if nothing less justified by feeling validated by what they read on here. I refuse to throw stones online, made many of bad choices when younger, however, please end this thread.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Hitman said:


> For the sake of the children and people under the age of 18 that read this post, please end this thread. choices can be influenced, if nothing less justified by feeling validated by what they read on here. I refuse to throw stones online, made many of bad choices when younger, however, please end this thread.


Bwhahahahaha...

Shhhhhhhhh... I think children are listening. No more facts about the reefer. We wouldn't want them to find out the truth about the devils weed. Must keep feeding them lies and deception. Boos and cancer sticks should be advertised everywhere for them to see, but never talk about the evil reefer madness.


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

*Stop smoking on our trails*

I had a different view on this when I fisrt posted to this forum, but becasue of many of the replys I'm seeing, I really now believe that most of you smokers have been smoking to long. It has had an impact on you, and will continue doing it. WTF why do it.



StoneyHeckler said:


> MARIJUANA MYTHS
> by Paul Hager
> Chair, ICLU Drug Task Force
> 1. Marijuana causes brain damage
> ...


----------



## airwreck (Dec 31, 2003)

Hitman said:


> please end this thread.


um, replying to it won't help stop it...

if you don't like it then you need to quit mountain biking.


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

airwreck said:


> um, replying to it won't help stop it...
> 
> if you don't like it then you need to quit mountain biking.


Airwreck, are you implying there's a direct link between mtbing and that other thing???


----------



## Hitman (Oct 10, 2005)

*dear zachdang.*

So, since your brain is about the size of a raisin and most likely your gonads from all that shrinkage, i will respond to your brillant ability to write. First off i can careless what you do with your life and whether you do drugs or not. And for airwreck mountain biking has some many elements that it really is a useless statement that you give, there are correlation with many things around using pot or not using pot, but to make a direct connection is very premature. But back to my buddy zachdang. Again if you use, enjoy, hope you achieve the success that the majority of significant users achieve. Which is ussually nothing. I am sure some will reply of their successful life and still use, congrats. If anybody wants to spend real time looking up statistics and facts, other than the internet great. I speak from experience on both sides, i spent most of my late teens and my early 20's alienating my family, friends, and destroying my life at the time by using. Pot and alcohol. For others, you need to realize that addiction is psychological more than chemical. I am lucky enough to have gotten away from that and have a very happy and successful life. For me that means a good family, great kid, great wife, great job working with kids who are on the criminal side of life and have had worse breaks than most of us and i have been able to obtain my master's degree. MY POST WAS SIMPLY TO ASK FOR THE MODERATORS TO TAKE THIS OFF SINCE THIS IS NOT A MONITORED SITE. Zachdang i do agree with you that there is alot of mis information on this post, however it is heavy BS on both sides. my point is simple. If you choose to smoke on the side of the trail and my son and i ride by, i can talk with him about it, and try to educate him about it. It sucks that i can no longer allow him to access this site without worrying about mis information. I am all for the true facts And whether you beleive it or not i plan to educated him on all the facts, even if i don't like the way he may see them. There are thousands of sites for pro use folks to chat at and there are sites for those against. please use those formats and not this one. Oh by the way, i hold a bacholor's i psychology, and a masters in counseling, have spent the last 7 years working with the above mention population of adolscents, and have spent much time studing both sides of this argument. It doesn't work to lie to adolescents about drugs, on either side. But facts around destroying families, and lives, are real. So again please, i would like to believe my 6 year old, or 8 year old can be on this web page without concern.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Hitman said:


> So, since your brain is about the size of a raisin and most likely your gonads from all that shrinkage, i will respond to your brillant ability to write. First off i can careless what you do with your life and whether you do drugs or not. And for airwreck mountain biking has some many elements that it really is a useless statement that you give, there are correlation with many things around using pot or not using pot, but to make a direct connection is very premature. But back to my buddy zachdang. Again if you use, enjoy, hope you achieve the success that the majority of significant users achieve. Which is ussually nothing. I am sure some will reply of their successful life and still use, congrats. If anybody wants to spend real time looking up statistics and facts, other than the internet great. I speak from experience on both sides, i spent most of my late teens and my early 20's alienating my family, friends, and destroying my life at the time by using. Pot and alcohol. For others, you need to realize that addiction is psychological more than chemical. I am lucky enough to have gotten away from that and have a very happy and successful life. For me that means a good family, great kid, great wife, great job working with kids who are on the criminal side of life and have had worse breaks than most of us and i have been able to obtain my master's degree. MY POST WAS SIMPLY TO ASK FOR THE MODERATORS TO TAKE THIS OFF SINCE THIS IS NOT A MONITORED SITE. Zachdang i do agree with you that there is alot of mis information on this post, however it is heavy BS on both sides. my point is simple. If you choose to smoke on the side of the trail and my son and i ride by, i can talk with him about it, and try to educate him about it. It sucks that i can no longer allow him to access this site without worrying about mis information. I am all for the true facts And whether you beleive it or not i plan to educated him on all the facts, even if i don't like the way he may see them. There are thousands of sites for pro use folks to chat at and there are sites for those against. please use those formats and not this one. Oh by the way, i hold a bacholor's i psychology, and a masters in counseling, have spent the last 7 years working with the above mention population of adolscents, and have spent much time studing both sides of this argument. It doesn't work to lie to adolescents about drugs, on either side. But facts around destroying families, and lives, are real. So again please, i would like to believe my 6 year old, or 8 year old can be on this web page without concern.


Bla bla bla bla....

I'm real proud of you and all of your brilliant acomplishments. You are obviously a much better person than i am, with your exellent education. I could care less what degrees you have as$hat. Oh by the way, I do things on a DH bike that 99.9% of people will never do. 

Yeah, i think they are realy going to take this off of the general disscusion board because they don't want to loose your business.  There is obviously some serious interest in this subject. Quit your crying, and go back to sheltering your children, because you couldn't handle your weed. I'll call the wambulance for you.


----------



## Hitman (Oct 10, 2005)

*Dearest Zachdang*

Clearly your reading skills are limit to, as it seems that you mis interupted most of my post, oh well, i hope you do expose your kids to drugs, and expose your friends kids to drugs, and see what happens, happy life to you. And for the record, are any of your "accomplishments recorded. LIke do you compete and have proof of your downhill brillance? I never said i was any better or worse than you, but now i know i denfinately don't want you to have your narrow minded view influence on my children. Oh just curious who is the .1 better than you? Glad you can handle your pot, sounds like you are doing real well in life. You seem to struggle with others opinions, as noted by your consistent attack on those that post on here what they feel or would like. I am not worried about the moderators lossing my business, i will take care of my family. I am just hoping they will end it so it doesn't add to the confusion that many teens already suffer.

Second question, do you need the refer to do the DH stuff you do? Or do you do it with natural courage? Did you start doing the DH stuff sober?


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Hitman said:


> Clearly your reading skills are limit to, as it seems that you mis interupted most of my post, oh well, i hope you do expose your kids to drugs, and expose your friends kids to drugs, and see what happens, happy life to you. And for the record, are any of your "accomplishments recorded. LIke do you compete and have proof of your downhill brillance? I never said i was any better or worse than you, but now i know i denfinately don't want you to have your narrow minded view influence on my children. Oh just curious who is the .1 better than you? Glad you can handle your pot, sounds like you are doing real well in life. You seem to struggle with others opinions, as noted by your consistent attack on those that post on here what they feel or would like. I am not worried about the moderators lossing my business, i will take care of my family. I am just hoping they will end it so it doesn't add to the confusion that many teens already suffer.


You just couldn't be any prouder of how smart you are. I love the guys like you that put themselves above anyone that doesn't come off as well spoken/written or what evs. All of those guys that clean your kids schools, pick up your garbage, landscape, or whatever else doesn't involve a PHD, are real idiots. I bet you feel good making fun of them to. Hell, they probably even smoke pot. That's their problem right? The only reason i mentioned riding skills was to mock your arrogance. As for my skills, take a look around genious. Now go ahead and make yourself feel better by pointing out my incorrect sentence structure and grammar. 

Oh yeah, Your reading skills must be limited as well, because i never said that i was better than 99.9% of riders, i said that i do things on a bike that 99.9% of people will never do.


----------



## DtEW (Jun 14, 2004)

Hitman said:


> For the sake of the children and people under the age of 18 that read this post, please end this thread. choices can be influenced, if nothing less justified by feeling validated by what they read on here. I refuse to throw stones online, made many of bad choices when younger, however, please end this thread.


Considering your chosen nick, don't you see the irony in your appeal to supposedly protect impressionable youth from bad influences? If you want your children to grow up with the right attitudes in life in regard to drugs and dangerous/criminal behaviour, I don't think the discovery that Daddy's alter ego is "Hitman" would be very helpful. Assuming the intellect that engendered such scholastic/professional achievement  actually missed something, I will not label you a hypocrite... yet.

Seriously, as half-baked as some posts in this thread are, belittling people and throwing degrees around will not win you any arguments nor supporters. For all intents and purposes, I can claim to be the Overfiend of Lilliputia, and I own joo all... and it matters for sh!t if all I can throw out are _ad hominems_ and proofless assertions. Why not share your surely vast experience in counseling and throw out some case studies? It wouldn't be proof, but it'd be a hell of a lot more persuasive than anything else you're asserted so far.

FYI, I'm actually quite neutral on this subject.


----------



## Hitman (Oct 10, 2005)

*To my increasing group of dislikers.*

First to start, i will apoligize to Zachdang for attacking him, i was trying to address his replies, but was angry when i did so i want to apoligize. In no way have i ever thought or think currently that i am better or worse than anyone else. I actually included my degrees as a source of reference that i had history in the subject. I am actually not trying to take a side, as i feel this decision is a decision that each adult will make. I am simply trying to ask to limit the influences that younger kids have. Some of the information on here is true on both sides. Much is false or taken out of context and yes on both sides. I simply know from my experience, of working with adolescents, that they are strongly into the internet and to often take information posted as factual and not as opinion. As far as using my counseling experience to maybe add, i will not try to convince any current user to quit. It is their choice. The people that are successful in giving up addiction have personal crisis around the substance resulting in hitting bottom. Addiction as i mentioned before is more strongly pschological than chemical. Yes there are drugs that more chemical (nicotine and alcohol are classified as drugs) and others that are both. Crystal meth comes to mine as being both psychological and chemical. Currently rated as being one of the highest in addiction qualities. Pot does have a low chemical effect, does not have nicotine or any known substances that are addictive, and in reality is all natural outside of being hybred. It is however very accessable, borders social acceptance, easy to use, highly known has no geographic, socialogic or economic borders. Meaning that society may not like it but turn there head, in all locations across the globe where it has been classified as illegal. So the psychological factor with this substance is substantial high, and results in being the largest used illegal substance across the globe. Oh ya it is realitively cheap. But like any thing that has a effect on the brain, including prescription drugs, our bodies have a tolerance effect in that after repeated use, it will require more substance, or a stronger potency to achieve the same effect. The feeling of being high is the other peice fo the psychological effect.

It is not uncommon for drug use to be higher in extreme sports, Most believe this is related to the thrill factor having a similar effect on the brain as substance use. Thus, persons who have addictive personalities tend to be driven to the sports. I spend alot of time working with the adolescents i serve trying to help them find other avenues to fufill the addictive personalities. We then work on the self-esteem connected with achieving their goals in the sport and life. My experience is often that without the release from substance use, it is hard for any of my clients to feel truly good about themselves, and truly tap into the potential that they have to acomplish what they want in life. So there is my little counselor spew. No attacks on others, just information that i have from my own experiences in life.

Zachdang i really am sorry for attacking you, the more i typed the more i realized that i jump to conclusion, easy to do when we are reading words and not talking in person. I really have nothing against you or anybody else on here, your early conclusion that i was saying i am better than you makes me wonder if you have tapped your potential and reached your goals. I hope you don't "bla bla" that away, I know it may sound sarcastic, but it is not meant to be.

OH ya, as far as my "alter ego" It really is a play on words, from racing cars and 4x4's i seemed to always hit things. Long time handle.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

> . I really have nothing against you or anybody else on here, your early conclusion that i was saying i am better than you makes me wonder if you have tapped your potential and reached your goals.


I attack life to the fullest. You can check out Bansheebikes.com to see my latest goals. I'm sorry for not being nice to you as well. I don't take this intraweb stuff to serious. It's all just entertainment to me when i've got some time to kill between building trails, filming, and training to fight.


----------



## AmosIv (May 15, 2005)

*Hitman! Lighten up. I wasnt going to chime in but you dragged it out of me.*

This is a discussion, not a competion to see who is more successful: burners vs. non burners vs. ex burners. Who are you to judge anyones success other than your own? We all have different goals and aspirations. You shouldnt push your personal expectations on everyone else.
Worrying about your child reading this thread should be the least of your worries. Dont you remember what it was like in school and in after school activities? That is where he is going to get most of his strongest bad influences. I believe most kids that would read the comments in this thread (and I doubt there are many that care to) would laugh at all the "old" dudes (anyone over 20 to most youngsters) discussing this topic. I wasnt even going to chime in till I read your post and it made me take offense of your high and mighty stance. I wonder if you occasionally drink a beer in front of your child? I know most people think that is all right to drink in front of a kid because it is legal but I contend that alcohol destroys more lives than marijuana ever has or ever will. I do not condone firing up in front of kids but I do think straight talk about drugs and alcohol is important to educate our kids - censoring is not an answer. 
If you are so concerned that your child find out that there are a lot of adults who condone the recreational use of marijuana, you should set him straight early on about the facts, not try to hide the truth. And I dont mean expose him first hand to drugs - that will happen all too soon, just talk about things he will be exposed to before he sees his best friend firing one up. I am sure with your high level of education in your field, you have all the answers and the rest of us are just wastin' our time trying to rationalize with you but we'll try anyway - human nature - everyone has an opinion based on their past experiences and here is mine.
I was first exposed to some older kids (teenagers) smoking pot when I was in the 5th grade (1976) was offered and declined. Being around older kids smoking didnt make me want to try it. I wanted to try it when I saw kids my own age firing up years later. I do not condone the use of illegal drugs by minors but I think as an adult, firing a bowl up discreetly in the woods is pretty minor in the big picture. I'm more worried about the people guzzling down a few brews at the parking lot after the ride who are going to be on the same highways I'll be driving my kids around on. Think about this before you get all pissed off and shoot out another "I'm a counseler and I'll tell you what to think and how to act..." message. Oh and please dont put a "hit" out on me for having an opinion and voicing it - I'd hate to be kilt for it. I hope the kids dont take that the wrong way! Hide the guns!


----------



## Hitman (Oct 10, 2005)

Zach "Bigons". amoslv i apoligize this was not at all what i have attended. As far as being open to others info, i am, very open. My education was my goal measurement of me noone else. I have gotten alot from this post, is one of the reasons i have responded. Hopefully you read my last post, By the way i am seeing this as a discussion, and i believe it all what you said but also think limiting children under a certain age from reading posts about substances is wrong. I was more concern with the mosts with mis information on both sides of the aurgument. This is my last post on the subject, i hope i have explained myself better, just giving my thoughts. I do still stand by this post should be limited to older readers.


----------



## Dirdir (Jan 23, 2004)

Hitman said:


> I do still stand by this post should be limited to older readers.


Limiting this thread to older readers is each parent's responsibility at home. Neither mtbr nor its posters should have to take on this responsibility. Last time I checked, adult topics were not banned in the user guidelines.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Hitman said:


> Zach "Bigons". amoslv i apoligize this was not at all what i have attended. As far as being open to others info, i am, very open. My education was my goal measurement of me noone else. I have gotten alot from this post, is one of the reasons i have responded. Hopefully you read my last post, By the way i am seeing this as a discussion, and i believe it all what you said but also think limiting children under a certain age from reading posts about substances is wrong. I was more concern with the mosts with mis information on both sides of the aurgument. This is my last post on the subject, i hope i have explained myself better, just giving my thoughts. I do still stand by this post should be limited to older readers.


you do realize that your child can browse thousands of other websites that also contain adult material and discussions on "drugs"...these topics are common on many websites...even ones originally designed for children/teenagers...it's called discussing reality...and the reality is, that herb has been commonly used throughout the world for thousands of years...even in many religions...it's not going anywhere, so move on and get over it...

and what the other guy said...I'm not here to be your kid's role model...that's your job as a parent...not mine...are you pickin' up what I'm throwin' down here man??


----------



## kapusta (Jan 17, 2004)

*OH, GOD, I can't help myself!!!*

I resisted for SO LONG, but I cannot let the stupidest AND LONGEST of all threads happen without me. This is like a terrible TV show that not only lingers far past anyone's expectations (or fears), but now there are even a bunch of spin-offs!

This thread and it's spin-offs are now about 25 posts aways from passing actual discussion boards in total activity.

What's best is that if you take out the 50 or so relavent posts, you would not even know exactly what the original question was!

Come on folks, a topic this important deserves AT LEAST 400 posts! I have learned SO MUCH!

Kapusta


----------



## MVRIDER (Jan 15, 2004)

bump. what the hell?


----------



## Bikergal (Oct 10, 2005)

It doesn't bother me if someone is smoking pot on the mtn. Its their own business. The only thing that would bother me is if they are acting or riding all crazy. 
I do know some people whom do smoke on the mountain and I could tell you that there is no difference between them and me other then they are FASTER!!! DAMN POT HEADS!!  
I actually worked with some people whom smoked a bowl before coming into work. Never saw a problem with them.


----------



## Axe (Jan 12, 2004)

Daffunda said:


> Yes, key word is "prescription." I won't get busted for it, and it makes me better.


So the key reason you are against pot usage is the fear of prosecution. How sad.


----------



## Jayem (Jul 16, 2005)

My pothead friend left his dog at his workplace yesterday. 

Completely forgot that he had brought his dog, untill he got home and figured it out.


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


Are you kidding me??? This sport was CREATED by stoners! Have you ever seen those old pics of the Cupertino riders and those cats back in the day on their single speeds out in Marin county??? You can't tell me that they weren't tokin' up!

But Seriously, when I started riding back in the late 80's everyone I rode with smoked! Any time you went out to the more popular trails, you were almost definately going to run into a couple guys puffin'. Then some of the roadies started getting into MTBing and it became a much more stuffy community. Suddenly everyone had tight pants, fancy helmets and, more recently, body armor. WTF is up with the body armor on cross country riders anyway???

OK, I'm starting to sound like an old fart. I'll stop.


----------



## jugdish (Apr 1, 2004)

oddestfellow said:


> WTF is up with the body armor on cross country riders anyway???
> 
> OK, I'm starting to sound like an old fart. I'll stop.


 You and me both Brother.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

bumpity bump bump bump...for all the HATERZ


----------



## AmosIv (May 15, 2005)

*Tokin' goes with mtn biking like tokin' goes with white water Kayakin';*

hey there is a trend goin here...


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

AmosIv said:


> hey there is a trend goin here...


werd...


----------



## SHIVER ME TIMBERS (Jan 12, 2004)

zachdank said:


> werd...


sick...............


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

I love to smoke it up on the trail, put on my headphones with some burning spear or toots and just slay trail all day long. I love biking, I love nature, I love the communal ritual of smoking and I love riding with my good friends. I never crash when I am high because I am way to relaxed, confident and focused.

word.


----------



## pimpbot (Dec 31, 2003)

*yeah, and...*



Dwight Moody said:


> Inhaling smoke (pot, cigarette, wood, whatever) increases your chance of lung cancer. Now smoking a few hits of the kind everyday isn't as bad for you as sucking down 20 cigarettes, but don't pretend it's healthy.
> 
> Like the man said upthread, learn to bake.


 Who goes through 20 joints in a day? I know there are folks who go through a lot, but dang. I like the California medical weed law where they limit you to like an ounce a week. Holy Carp! I dunno about you, but when I smoked, It took me a month or more to go through an eighth. I can't imagine smoking that much.

Yeah, there is the lung pollution issue. No filter, green stuff, tar, etc straight in the lungs. That can't be good. I used to smoke on a regular basis a few years ago, but it did eat into my lung capacity, so I mostly laid off. Junk in the lungs sucks on that mad techy climb.


----------



## guava (Jan 27, 2004)

I really like like pot, but I don't smoke very often because of the health effects (lungs). I also feel fzzy and "stoned over" the next day, which I don't like unless it's sunday and I rode my ass off on saturday. I live in hippyville, so I don't think it would matter much if I smoked on a ride. I never have. I can barely focus long enough top make a sandwich when I'm high. Besides, I like to RIDE when I ride. I'm one of those anoying xc racer types that wants to take as few breaks as possible. I'll try to sprint you into the ground for about an hour and a half, and then totally fall apart after about 2 hours, So, I like pot smokers, but I usually don't want to ride with the high rollers. They take too many breaks to medicate and commune with nature.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*Its baaaaacck!!!!!*

12345


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

zon said:


> Lets see,,, 35 mph on a long downhill singletrack say drunk, you smack a tree kill yourself, smack a 12 year old hiker kill them. intoxicated on weed 35 mph downhill same results. Refexes slower, judgement impaired, intoxicated while driving a car is wrong and stupid, same goes for driving a bike. Smoke the dope in the comfort of your living room where you cant hurt anyone other than your brain cells.


Let's see, I blaze up everyday and live my day by day life high, helps with attention in my case and helps prevent chronic migraines. That means eveytime you see me on the trail, I am ripped. I don't tag anyone on the trails or at the local dirt jumps. The only time I ride while drunk is sometimes while Urban Riding. When drunk I avoid hits and ride much more conservative (poor balance and reaction). I get ripped as H*ll and hit the biggest jumps and drops I can find. Just because our gov't hates on it and discourages this and that not all can enjoy the pleasure of smoking canabis, but that just sucks for you and your closed minded views and life. I love the way i live and ride and it's great enjoying the outdoors with my vape and a sack of dank. Don't hate cause you can't enjoy the positive aspects of something that is plaid out to be all bad. Just my .02 (keep your mind open people and don't hate on others because you don't blaze) Keep the positivity up and the ignorance down. If you don't smoke that's fine I don't not like you because of that, so don't discourage people that use marijuana in a responsible manner. I could see a doctor and get presciptions for my conditions that would alter my mind to uncomfortable conditions, would you rather me haul *ss on my bike freakin out on some legal pills? To each his own.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Jees.........*

After reading all 7 pages of ranting (most of it) I have come to 2 conclusions........
A) there aren't many other stoner MTB chicks who care to voice their opinions on this topic, or they prefer to let the silly stoners take it and run..........
B) I think the majority of people think it's cool (whether or not you partake in the bake) as long as you are discreet.

Ain't nothing wrong with a little ride and bake..........or a little wake and bake, as long as you aren't racing or talking to your boss at work.


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*It's dumb*

Smoking pot is dumb to begin with, whether on or off the trail. God people, drugs are bad!!! Haven't you seen the egg comercial? This is your egg, and this is your egg on drugs or something. huh!? No, for real, say no to drugs. First of all, you laugh at stupid sh!t, it stinks, you make dumb sounds when you try to inhale and hold it, you start saying things like "far out". Just don't do it, ok? Promise me.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Hello*

Making promises to complete strangers is pretty stupid if you ask me. To each their own....kapeesh..?


----------



## W7_311 (Jul 18, 2005)

*oddestfellow*

.... Playa, play-a


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

Joe Dirt said:


> Smoking pot is dumb to begin with, whether on or off the trail. God people, drugs are bad!!! Haven't you seen the egg comercial? This is your egg, and this is your egg on drugs or something. huh!? No, for real, say no to drugs. First of all, you laugh at stupid sh!t, it stinks, you make dumb sounds when you try to inhale and hold it, you start saying things like "far out". Just don't do it, ok? Promise me.


OK, i promise


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

*I think that*

this thread is gonna last at least a year. It started 2/9/05, so one more month to go!


----------



## extrafunky (Jul 18, 2005)

jorgemonkey said:


> this thread is gonna last at least a year. It started 2/9/05, so one more month to go!


so to keep it going, let me add that last weekend, we found about 2 joints worth of the green goddess in one of the scenic overlooks in my local trail. most likely from some hikers.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

Accidental Endo said:


> Are you aware that a ton of players in the NBA play stoned? It doesn't seem to hamper their abilities too much. If it did, I'm guessing they'd probably think twice, since they make ok money playing a game they love.
> 
> If anything, I'm more cautious when I'm stoned. The idea of falling gets a lot less appealing when my nerve endings are all aglow.
> 
> Anyway, I appreciate your input, but I think that it doesn't really paint an accurate picture of me or my behavior.


Actually while this was true in the past, testing for illegal drugs of all sorts has increased for the NBA this year...conversely certain players game's have mysteriously sky-rocketed. See _Marcus Camby_.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*A gift*

From the trail gods no doubt..


----------



## 29erchico (Jan 1, 2005)

*My feelings...*

are that it would be a shame if someone ended up burning the woods down because of carelessness with fire.

Just a reflection of my _do whatever you want as long as it does no harm_ policy.
Common law is based on this maxim, no victimless crimes exist in common law.


----------



## mtbrRulz (Dec 30, 2005)

*smokey goodness*

you guys are pathetic, get a life.


----------



## fell_on_hard_times (Dec 30, 2005)

*i don't smoke*

i don't smoke and personally i don't think it has any place in our country. i mean if you think about it you're lining the pockets of some drug lord somewhere and he's killing people to keep his buisness going. it's bad for your health too. what if you drop the bowl and start a fire? i think you should think about the consequences before you spark up. my 2 cents.



Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

fell_on_hard_times said:


> i don't smoke and personally i don't think it has any place in our country. i mean if you think about it you're lining the pockets of some drug lord somewhere and he's killing people to keep his buisness going. it's bad for your health too. what if you drop the bowl and start a fire? i think you should think about the consequences before you spark up. my 2 cents.


Bwhahahaha yes, this guy rules.


----------



## xc_xtc (Oct 8, 2005)

fell_on_hard_times said:


> i don't smoke and personally i don't think it has any place in our country. i mean if you think about it you're lining the pockets of some drug lord somewhere and he's killing people to keep his buisness going. it's bad for your health too. what if you drop the bowl and start a fire? i think you should think about the consequences before you spark up. my 2 cents.


Grow your own kind. If you're worried about your health you can cook with it and/or even vaporize it. Hey moderation is key right? 

Ps I like to ride high every once and a while but not stoned at least on our usual rides. Maybe a hit or so because most of the time it's that good. One of the cats I ride with rides ridiculously on point while high.

Out of respect I would smoke off the trail or before hand in the car while it's parked in tthe lot, etc. Remember people...don't litter.

Here's to a New Year...have a brownie


----------



## Joe Dirt (Nov 20, 2005)

*Kids... damn it*

Drugs are bad for you. Promise me you will not do drugs. Why would you want to anyway? It smells bad.


----------



## Nor'Easter (Apr 13, 2004)

*I don't think I could*



Joe Dirt said:


> Drugs are bad for you. Promise me you will not do drugs. Why would you want to anyway? It smells bad.


Smoke on the trail, I would never find the car again. I would likely lose the GPS


----------



## ragged (Nov 13, 2005)

*Do It, Don't Do It...*

Just ride. Don't worry about what others are doing... or wearing... or riding.


----------



## 6opuc (Dec 27, 2005)

fell_on_hard_times said:


> i don't smoke and personally i don't think it has any place in our country. i mean if you think about it you're lining the pockets of some drug lord somewhere and he's killing people to keep his buisness going. it's bad for your health too. what if you drop the bowl and start a fire? i think you should think about the consequences before you spark up. my 2 cents.


Yes this guy is a winner. He knows what has a place in our country. However his ignorance of the subject (and possibly lack of wit) makes him oblivious to the fact that our stupid drug laws are to blame for lining drug dealers pockets and the drug crimes commited because of such. Drop the bowl and start a fire? Maybe if you are a complete imbecile (see the quote above for example) or suffer from severe motor disfunctions. As for the rest of us, I dont see a problem w/ sparking and riding. Just dont be dumb about it, dont smoke around kids and random hikers and dont start fires. My 2 kopeiks.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

pimpbot said:


> Holy Carp! I dunno about you, but when I smoked, It took me a month or more to go through an eighth. I can't imagine smoking that much.


When I was getting high everyday for the whole day except at work, I'd go through about a half a month, depending on parties and such. I didn't get blasted, just baked. A lot.


----------



## FoulMouthFool (Dec 29, 2005)

*Its very simple to me.........*

If you think it has no place on the trail or anywhere else, you are naive and have fallen for the government propoganda. Get in line with all the other sheeple and march off a cliff at big brothers command.

On a side note, I am VERY glad to see that this topic generated such a buzz ......no pun intended  ............ There are more smokers out there than just me. Its a shame though that when it comes to weed, the only drug problem is finding it these days.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Dirtygrl said:


> After reading all 7 pages of ranting (most of it) I have come to 2 conclusions........
> A) there aren't many other stoner MTB chicks who care to voice their opinions on this topic, or they prefer to let the silly stoners take it and run..........
> B) I think the majority of people think it's cool (whether or not you partake in the bake) as long as you are discreet.
> 
> Ain't nothing wrong with a little ride and bake..........or a little wake and bake, as long as you aren't racing or talking to your boss at work.


hey I voiced my opinion...

and I don't have a problem talking to my boss while irie either...I can still function just fine...and I've never raced...but I love to haul arse down sections of Downieville at 30-45 mph after taking a few tokes...  just gotta watch out for the gas powered riders coming up the trail... 

gotta love the wake and bake though...


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

29erchico said:


> are that it would be a shame if someone ended up burning the woods down because of carelessness with fire.
> 
> Just a reflection of my _do whatever you want as long as it does no harm_ policy.
> Common law is based on this maxim, no victimless crimes exist in common law.


forest fires start because of cigarettes, not joints or bowls...there usually isn't enough left of my joint to even start a fire anyways...and you gotta be an idiot to start a fire by smoking from a pipe...possibly if you're smoking buds with seeds and they pop out and start a fire, highly unlikely to be enough of an ember...but then again...you're an idiot for smoking buds with seeds to begin with...or you live in the midwest...even when the fire dangers are high...you just gotta use common sense on how you deal with fire...

when's the last time you saw a roach on the trail??? and when's the last time you saw a cigarette butt??? I know I see them in Bidwell all the time...


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

ragged said:


> Just ride. Don't worry about what others are doing... or wearing... or riding.


Agreed.


----------



## Dirtygrl (Jun 28, 2005)

*Wow*

I step away form my puter for a few days and look what happens..........Irie...I am right there wit ya........everyting in moderation but try and have fun. Hmmmmm, my oh so control freak boss likes chocolate...brownies might just be the ticket~! j/k.......


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

In the spirit of keeping this thread going until its one year anniversary - what is the weirdest thing you've eaten when you've had the munchies? I once mixed oyster crackers and peanut butter in a bowl. Hey, I was 19, living on my own and REALLY poor!


----------



## tenbsmith (Dec 31, 2004)

Sandwiches made of wheaties and pickle slices. My friends all swore they were delicious.


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

I don't smoke, cigarettes, cigars, pipes or anything, so I obviously don't use marijuana. Therefore, you smokers out there might say I'm "uneducated" or a "blind follower of big brother" like you have every other non-smoker who gave his or her opinion, but I don't really mind. I have my opinion and I'm entitled to it. I find it funny how the smokers in this thread started off unsure and maybe even a little ashamed to admit that they smoked marijuana, but now that it seems that hte majority of posters also smoke, they have wasted no time in teaming together and blasting all of us who don't smoke... Kind of lame. 

Marijuana might lead to an increase in creativity/mental awareness, whatever, I don't care. My opinion is if you need marijuana to experience that increase of creative thought, then isn't that somewhat sad? Why are you not as efficient (whether it be biking, thinking, or whatever) when you're not smoking? Seems like a crutch to me, but then again, I"m a mindless, blind, nonsmoker. 

You may say that perhaps marijuana simply augments your abilities or allows you to have even MORE fun, but again, if you need that joint to have that fun and riding your bike isn't enough for you, then I believe you have an issue. 

I also kind of funny how the smokers have seemingly hundreds of names for marijuana. Why is that?

Anyways, I was surprised at how many smokers there are on this site. Our hobby demands good physical shape, and inhaling smoke and carcinogens just doesn't seem like it'd benefit anyone's health, but I dunno.

Frankly, whatever your business is, that's fine. As long as it isn't hurting or slowing anyone down, I don't care. Someone smoking a joint out of sight and mind does not affect me directly, and therefore I don't care as much, but looking at it from another point of view, how does it affect me indirectly? Does that person influence other people to take up marijuana who may then take up another drug/get involved in dealing and crime? I dunno, it just seems to me like marijuana is merely a self-pleasing substance and alot of smokers seem like they are concerned about self-pleasure and not about those around them. Seems kind of selfish. I remember reading (I read the entire thread) a few people who claimed that no matter what others said or do, they will never stop smoking because it makes them feel good/happy/its fun whatever. My point is, for something that has no REAL benefit (except for the perceived and short lived "benefits" of the user), marijuana has alot of negative consequences: crime, murder, car accidents, wrecked lives, drug industry... geez... police waste time and money better spent on other things when they have to bust a kid with pot. What a waste of time, energy, and thought. 

I'd say this is America and we are free to live as we please, but it IS against the law and thats for a reason. Tell me, smokers, why is it against the law? Are they just trying to put a damper on your day or do you think maybe there really is a reason that you just don't know about?


----------



## FoulMouthFool (Dec 29, 2005)

Judd97 said:


> Frankly, whatever your business is, that's fine. As long as it isn't hurting or slowing anyone down, I don't care. Someone smoking a joint out of sight and mind does not affect me directly, and therefore I don't care as much, but looking at it from another point of view, how does it affect me indirectly? Does that person influence other people to take up marijuana who may then take up another drug/get involved in dealing and crime? I dunno, it just seems to me like marijuana is merely a self-pleasing substance and alot of smokers seem like they are concerned about self-pleasure and not about those around them.


You know, you lost all credibilty when you started making assumptions...........you actually put yourself right into the "blind big brother follower" group with the above comments. I don't know any adult smokers who (and I darn sure don't know any juvenile smokers at all) would want to convert a non smoker. Non smokers are not the enemy, but most smokers do not want non smokers or anyone they are not sure about knowing that they smoke. Some don't care, but most do. And its not about being ashamed, its about legal and other reprocussions based around the negative image that it has. For you to think that pot heads are out looking to convert non smokers, who will turn to a life of hard drugs and crime is laughable. That doesn't sound too far fetched for some teenage punk though, but the same can be said for the very legal alcohol.


----------



## Scooby-doo (Jul 26, 2004)

*Ok I decided to play in this.*

I just think this is funny stuff. Who cares who smokes and who does not? Some of the fastest people I know smoke pot. Top racers everyone. World Champions all are included. I smoke a heck of a lot of the stuff and don't care wether I'm fast or not. But in my defense I have not finished off of a podium yet. Morning, noon and night. Do you ever need to stop? I am discreet about it though. So you would never know I smoked pot.


----------



## akitadogg (May 23, 2005)

First person I smoked weed with was a cop at the time.
I bartended an event for Louis Freeh (former director FBI) and a bunch of judges while I was pretty durned baked; though not as ripped as those older gentlemen got on merlot.
I was at tahoe at a bonfire for a bunch of park workers and a multitude of bowls were being passed around when the top ranger and his mtn bike cop rolled up and toked up.
So y'all might be a bit surprised at who smokes pot in reality.

I can't comment on smoking and biking much since when I start to sweat I stop being stoned; though I spose I've smoked plenty of pot in the woods and with many a better rider than me.

Oh and all my straight A's in college came about when I was a major stoner. Fairly famous study about such stuff that I heard old DR. Dean Adell spouting off about. 

It's a more benign drug than alcohol; then again wasn't brewing beer the major reason folks way back in the day settled down and started growing grass (meaning wheat and barley)? 

Just choose your audience wisely.


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> I don't smoke, cigarettes, cigars, pipes or anything, so I obviously don't use marijuana. Therefore, you smokers out there might say I'm "uneducated" or a "blind follower of big brother" like you have every other non-smoker who gave his or her opinion, but I don't really mind. I have my opinion and I'm entitled to it. I find it funny how the smokers in this thread started off unsure and maybe even a little ashamed to admit that they smoked marijuana, but now that it seems that hte majority of posters also smoke, they have wasted no time in teaming together and blasting all of us who don't smoke... Kind of lame.
> 
> Marijuana might lead to an increase in creativity/mental awareness, whatever, I don't care. My opinion is if you need marijuana to experience that increase of creative thought, then isn't that somewhat sad? Why are you not as efficient (whether it be biking, thinking, or whatever) when you're not smoking? Seems like a crutch to me, but then again, I"m a mindless, blind, nonsmoker.
> 
> ...


Thank you Dr. Phil!


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

> You know, you lost all credibilty when you started making assumptions...........you actually put yourself right into the "blind big brother follower" group with the above comments. I don't know any adult smokers who (and I darn sure don't know any juvenile smokers at all) would want to convert a non smoker. Non smokers are not the enemy, but most smokers do not want non smokers or anyone they are not sure about knowing that they smoke. Some don't care, but most do. And its not about being ashamed, its about legal and other reprocussions based around the negative image that it has. For you to think that pot heads are out looking to convert non smokers, who will turn to a life of hard drugs and crime is laughable.


I wasn't making assumptions, I was speculating to a very real possibility. I never said that all smokers want to "convert" a friend. It is very possible that a smoker INFLUENCES a friend to start smoking, whether they mean to or not.

I never once said I thought smokers want to convert nonsmokers, so I guess it is you who, in fact, lost all credibility when you started making assumptions.

And oddestfellow, thanks for comparing me to Dr. Phil. I never really watched his show, but he seems like a guy who has his head on straight. Kinda funny how I merely stated my opinion as to why I think smoking pot is a bad idea, and you got rather defensive, almost as if I was lecturing you. What threat am I to your hobby (habit)? I can't stop you from smoking pot and I have no desire to; you can do what you want for I do not even know you and it has no effect on me.

The bottom line here is this thread is divided into two separate classes who do not understand each other at all and will not take the time to try to understand each other. Pot smoking isn't for me and personally I think it is a bad idea. If it works for somebody, that's fine, I don't care so long as they don't affect another person in a negative manner because of it.


----------



## bikerguy (Jan 28, 2004)

*stupid stoners...*

Only a retard would smoke and ride. You make the sport look bad. It is bad for you, no matter how much you would like to believe otherwise. I have met older people who smoked in the day and they are paranoid, and slow with bad memories. it is not natural, it is many times more concentrated with thc than it was naturally in nature hundreds of years ago.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

bikerguy said:


> Only a retard would smoke and ride. You make the sport look bad. It is bad for you, no matter how much you would like to believe otherwise. I have met older people who smoked in the day and they are paranoid, and slow with bad memories. it is not natural, it is many times more concentrated with thc than it was naturally in nature hundreds of years ago.


You sir, are king of the idiots. 
How does it feel to be a king?


----------



## Anonymous (Mar 3, 2005)

Dirtygrl said:


> Making promises to complete strangers is pretty stupid if you ask me. To each their own....kapeesh..?


See! That's the best arguement a stoner can come up with!. 
You wanna ride stoned, get hot. I don't have the right to tell you what you can or cannot put into your body, under any cercumstances(ok, I know that's spelled wrong, but I can't correct it) but if you cause ANY dammage to me or my ****, while ur high, I get to cut your Femoral artery, with a pen knife. Deal?


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Anonymous said:


> See! That's the best arguement a stoner can come up with!.
> You wanna ride stoned, get hot. I don't have the right to tell you what you can or cannot put into your body, under any cercumstances(ok, I know that's spelled wrong, but I can't correct it) but if you cause ANY dammage to me or my ****, while ur high, I get to cut your Femoral artery, with a pen knife. Deal?


have you been smoking crack lately?? you're crazy.... 

and if you were smart enough...you could figure out the edit button or at least spell circumstances correctly in the first place...must be all the powder eating your brain away...


----------



## whoda*huck (Feb 12, 2005)

Anonymous said:


> See! That's the best arguement a stoner can come up with!.
> You wanna ride stoned, get hot.


Huh?  


Anonymous said:


> I don't have the right to tell you what you can or cannot put into your body, under any cercumstances(ok, I know that's spelled wrong, but I can't correct it) but if you cause ANY dammage to me or my ****, while ur high, I get to cut your Femoral artery, with a pen knife. Deal?


Wow, that's pretty harsh. I think you need to lay off the aggro pills cowboy.


----------



## slowrider (May 15, 2004)

*Wow*

Thats 400 can we put this to rest yet? I wonder how many of the 400 are repeat POTHEAD posts


----------



## oddestfellow (Sep 15, 2004)

Judd97 said:


> And oddestfellow, thanks for comparing me to Dr. Phil. I never really watched his show, but he seems like a guy who has his head on straight. Kinda funny how I merely stated my opinion as to why I think smoking pot is a bad idea, and you got rather defensive, almost as if I was lecturing you. What threat am I to your hobby (habit)? I can't stop you from smoking pot and I have no desire to; you can do what you want for I do not even know you and it has no effect on me.


It's not my "habit" anymore. I haven't smoked for years. I just don't think it's right to preach to people who do. If you truely think that people "can do what you want", why do you feel the need to write a 10 paragraph diatribe on why people shouldn't smoke?


----------



## Judd97 (Jun 6, 2005)

> It's not my "habit" anymore. I haven't smoked for years. I just don't think it's right to preach to people who do. If you truely think that people "can do what you want", why do you feel the need to write a 10 paragraph diatribe on why people shouldn't smoke?


I wasn't preaching to anyone, I was merely stating my opinion on the matter just like seemingly THOUSANDS of others have on this thread lol.

And you must admit that alot of posters who do smoke, right or wrong, have reacted kind of harshly/defensively to us nonsmokers who just gave our opinions...

I don't care anymore, this thread is getting rather old (literally lol). I'm gonna go for a bike ride; that is what we all have in common, after all, so we can all fall back on that passion even if we disagree about other aspects of life.


----------



## INTIMIDATOR (Dec 5, 2004)

I do not have a problem when people do it in front of me. This is totally their decision!
Is it bad for your brains? Well, I saw some people going big after "a few"...
If I could, I would join them! But I already damage my head enough crashing with my bike!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

I have ridden from almost to stoned to walk to totaly sober, I have found that I enjoy myself more when I am sober or I take one small hit jest to feel a tiny high. I ride with people who smoke on the trail, more and more I tend not to take a hit while riding. I also tend to crash more when stoned so I ride eather almost sober or sober, but after the ride all bets are off and im going to do what I want.



akitadogg said:


> Oh and all my straight A's in college came about when I was a major stoner. Fairly famous study about such stuff that I heard old DR. Dean Adell spouting off about.


My GPA is up from a 1.8 to a 3.4 sense I started smoking pot


Judd97 said:


> I'd say this is America and we are free to live as we please, but it IS against the law and thats for a reason. Tell me, smokers, why is it against the law? Are they just trying to put a damper on your day or do you think maybe there really is a reason that you just don't know about?


The fact is racism is what made dank illigal. It was feared that mexicans and blacks were going go on violent rampages when high, as well as rape white women.



irieness said:


> hey I voiced my opinion...
> 
> and I don't have a problem talking to my boss while irie either...I can still function just fine...and I've never raced...but I love to haul arse down sections of Downieville at 30-45 mph after taking a few tokes...  just gotta watch out for the gas powered riders coming up the trail...
> 
> gotta love the wake and bake though...


I spent this past weekend and that sounds exactly like me, exept I pedaled up and didnt smoke while riding. But the wake and bake thing was goin on with me and I have to say, one of the best weekends sense I got home from isreal in the middle of last summer.


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

oddestfellow said:


> In the spirit of keeping this thread going until its one year anniversary - what is the weirdest thing you've eaten when you've had the munchies? I once mixed oyster crackers and peanut butter in a bowl. Hey, I was 19, living on my own and REALLY poor!


Crackers and peanut butter with the herb sprinkled on them. Mmm mmm good. We also got drunk and boiled ravioli in Jack Daniels and doused it in hot sauce, but hey, those were good years.


----------



## rugged (Oct 19, 2005)

*he he*

I have no problem with guys smoking some pot on the trail although I don't personally do it. What can be a problem is being chased my the guys who own the pot-fields, in their 4*4's after acidentally riding into such a field hidden up in the hills in a remote part of South-Africa called the transkei.

We put our x-country skills to the test getting away from them where the 4*4 couldn't go - straaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaight down !!

Quite scary !


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

i just read in another thread in the general forum that this thread is going to resurface again. is this true?


----------



## fiddy_ryder (Jun 15, 2005)

im gonna smoke a bowl and wait til it hits post 420.


----------



## gunfodder (Jan 13, 2004)

fiddy_ryder said:


> im gonna smoke a bowl and wait til it hits post 420.


Post 420 is a worthy goal. Here's my contribution.


----------



## SIGMA (Jan 30, 2004)

*yes*

burn 1


----------



## djcrb9 (Jan 13, 2004)

It's funny that so innocuous a topic can fuel such strong emotion. Does someone getting high on the trail hurt me? nope. Ok, then i don't care.

my contribution to 420.


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

hit 412...


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*Get back in class ...*



hardtailhammerPAstyle said:


> thats ILLEGAL and yes i would be jacked if i saw some fruits blazing where i ride.... one thing i hate about mountain biking is all the HIPPIES AND LIBERALS


Get back in class little Cartman.

You have to admit that you've picked the wrong sport if you're a conservative. Most conservatives prefer going through the wilderness in bulldozers rather than bicycles.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*That's funny ...*



gabe0807 said:


> .... A law enforcement officer is required to enforce laws and could get in trouble if he does not. ...


That's pretty f-in hilarious. If cops enforced every law they saw broken they wouldn't have time to catch murderers and rapists.

Pot is one of those "nuisance crimes". Cops won't go out of their way to catch individual pot smokers since it's a waste of their time. It also does really help them with PR.

Now if you have a big brick of dope, the cops will be interested because they can get good publicity from the confiscation.


----------



## willtsmith_nwi (Jan 1, 1970)

*CamelPookah*



rockcrusher said:


> My main gripe about pot smokers aside from their soapbox positions about how fast they are is the general time it takes for them to smoke up. I mean if you stop for 30secs to take a breather there is not enough time to smoke up properly. If the rider then pulls out the ol' dugout and begins to smoke up you can kiss your 30secs goodbye and be prepared to wait for 5minutes. Then the pot smoker will rip it up for at least a half an hour of super fast pop powered speed then the pot will wear off, the rider will begin to feel the pain and then it is stop time again.
> ...


Perhaps someone needs to invent a "CamelPookah". You get one tube for water, another for weed. That way they would't have to stop except to gobble down five Powerbars ;-)


----------



## SOILWORK (Jan 17, 2004)

I dont do drugs..riding my bike is the only high i will ever need...If some one else chooses to do it than thats thier choice..


----------



## 6opuc (Dec 27, 2005)

2 tokes till 4:20  *whoooooo's* gonna be the lucky one?

PS: the lucky winner will receive a brand new yeti and a saddlebag full of sticky goodness


----------



## osifer (Dec 29, 2005)

here my vote for 414 in the way to 420..some of ous enjoy more highs than mere endorphins


----------



## imjps (Dec 22, 2003)

420 



osifer said:


> here my vote for 414 in the way to 420..some of ous enjoy more highs than mere endorphins


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

WWWWWWWWWWWOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOHHHHHHHHHHHHHOOOOOOOOOO
POST NUMBER
44 44 2222222 222222
44 44 22 22 22 22 
44 44 22 22 22
44444444444 22 22 22
44 22 22 22
44 22 22 22
44 2222222222 222222

we shall all smoke a bowl in commeration of the post #420


----------



## garboui (Jul 16, 2004)

funken ASCII art ot was supposed to be a huge 420



sorry


----------



## osifer (Dec 29, 2005)

still well appreciated


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

I heart smoking pot on the trail


----------



## irieness (Feb 22, 2004)

Happy Late 420 Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so sad I missed it...


----------



## FreeRiderFraser (Apr 17, 2004)

Having smoked on trails(I don't anymore it's stupid)...I think its fine if people do drugs on the trail. It doesn't bother me. BUT, it is bad in front of kids and their familys. Drugs are bad...we shouldn't be doing them anyway.


----------



## SuperNewb (Mar 6, 2004)

Damn I had a goooood buzz going did I miss the 420?


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

This thread is the shiznat!


----------



## Braunstein Freres (Nov 2, 2004)

irieness said:


> Happy Late 420 Everyone!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! so sad I missed it...


Doesn't come till April...until then just wait until 4:20pm every day.


----------



## lokomonkey (Jun 18, 2005)

buzzy said:


> to be going 35 mph on a single track where hikers are allowed
> high or not


or to be hiking in a trail that people does 35mph........where the hell are that kid parents!!


----------



## GroverGT (Feb 5, 2006)

If I am ahead of you, I'm fine....far behind you, and I'm fine
If I see a park ranger, I'm not gonna rat on you, but I don't know you and you don't know me.

just don't burn down the forest..


----------



## Hangtime (Jan 25, 2006)

I've been riding seriously since 1988 or so and have come across plenty of mountain bikers who smoke and ride. Been there done that with the dope as a teen, grew up and out of it I guess. I know for a fact that the THC content in the bud these days is way higher. As far as the NBA players smoking pot goes, they're actions on and off the court speeks volumes, please dont group cyclists with them. If you want to kill your brain I say go ahead, just be careful on the trail.


----------



## The Penetrator (Jan 27, 2006)

Accidental Endo said:


> non-smokers: Would you be offended/inclined to notify the authorities if you saw some mtb'ers or other outdoor enthusiasts smoking a little cheeba on the trails, assuming there weren't kids around and it wasn't super-crowded or an already politically precarious trail network?
> 
> smokers: how do you handle group rides if you're planning on being in the company of non-smokers and you want to smoke?
> 
> I like to partake every now and then on the trails, but I'm always alone or w/friends when I do. I often ride w/a local group that consists of a bunch of different people and I'm concerned about offending or worse.


I don't use drugs but each to their own.

If anyone tells you what to do with your life, tell them to fu*k off and mind their own business or else you'll knock them out.

I always carry a hammer and a smoke grenade on my rides, just incase I meet any bell ends.

Job Jobbed.

Gaz


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Ya 420 is in like 2 1/2 months!


----------



## Boogie Man (Sep 27, 2005)

I don't care if you smoke on the trail or not, but if you're a salesman in a bike shop, I'd highly recommend not smoking up while at work. A salesman at a certain Denver area Santa Cruz dealer cost his shop $4000 of my money because he was baked out of his head while trying to sell me on a Nomad. He stunk like he had been out back in the parking lot smoking a joint before I walked in the shop, and while I don't have a problem with people who smoke pot, I'm not about to drop $4k at a shop where the guy putting my bike together is high as a kite.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, I am a shop empoyee who knows all about stoned shop monkeys. If you are going to be high at a shop DO NOT smell AT ALL, use a vaporizer.


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

HAHAHAHAHAHA, I am a shop empoyee who knows all about stoned shop monkeys. If you are going to be high at a shop DO NOT smell AT ALL, use a vaporizer.


----------



## AndrewTO (Mar 30, 2005)

themontashu said:


> HAHAHAHAHAHA, I am a shop empoyee who knows all about stoned shop monkeys. If you are going to be high at a shop DO NOT smell AT ALL, use a vaporizer.


Dude, you like already said that, man. Don't you remember?  

Speaking of THE 4:20, who's gonna remember to post up a reminder for those who are forgetful?


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

AndrewTO said:


> Dude, you like already said that, man. Don't you remember?
> 
> Speaking of THE 4:20, who's gonna remember to post up a reminder for those who are forgetful?


I'm a stoner that is my excuse.


----------



## coldcalculating (Feb 1, 2006)

The only thing better than riding stoned, is riding illegal trails stoned.


----------



## Jim311 (Feb 7, 2006)

Wouldn't really bother me any. I don't smoke pot anymore but I can't say I really frown upon people who do. I certainly wouldn't be calling the cops. Back in my day I found a little chillum on a trail and made it my own


----------



## Camelbacksucker (Dec 19, 2005)

*Chill out, man...*



fred3 said:


> Personally I could care less what you do on or off the trail. It's more your flippant attitude. Having experienced my fair share in my younger years I can only say that you sound excessively ignorant about your abilities when under the influence. You are exactly like some folks I used to ride in a car with when I was younger. They'd be going too fast, not under the influence, and when I'd ask them to slow it up they'd proceed to tell me how their reflexes are soooo good. They were very impressed with their own abilities to handle any situation. They unfortunately didn't plan on the other person not being fully aware of how superb they were.
> 
> They call them accidents because they are unplanned. When you are under the influence accidents happen with much more frequency no matter how good you think you are. Do a header. Smash into a tree. Skewer yourself on your handlebar. I could care less. Injure someone else and you'll never forgive yourself. Unless of course you selfishly blame everyone else for all your mistakes.


If there is anyone who needs the pot here- it's you, my friend! But what the hell we can judge all day long, who gives?


----------



## KarateChicken (Dec 11, 2005)

*clowns to the left of me, jokers to the right*

To the non-smokers, mind your own business.

To the smokers, just remember to have respect for other trail users.

It's that simple.


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

OMG http://www.phishhook.com/board/viewtopic.php?t=550448 WOW


----------



## free-rider_down-hiller (Jun 1, 2005)

Happy 420 everybody!


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Today is ganna be PERFECT, 4-5 hours of shuttling. Then a post ride J that is a quarter.


----------



## Dwight Moody (Jan 10, 2004)

*4/20 yo*

Just bumping this thread for the heck of it.

Oh, and smoking a quarter at a time? It better be shwag or you're just wasting weed.


----------



## Jorgemonkey (Mar 10, 2004)

This thread has to be one of the longest in MTBR history. Many posts, and its been goin on for over a year now


----------



## themontashu (Aug 31, 2004)

Dwight Moody said:


> Just bumping this thread for the heck of it.
> 
> Oh, and smoking a quarter at a time? It better be shwag or you're just wasting weed.


It was for more than one person.


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

420....


----------



## garydogwood (Apr 2, 2006)

i uh... mmm. huh? uhh... what?... Dave? ... Dave's not here.
gw

ps. i hope they would be kind enough to offer me a toke. then i would be one with nature the rest of the afternoon. i'm hungry.


----------



## edemtbs (Apr 12, 2005)

*It's back!!!!*

Must be trying to compete with the Trans Iowa thread in the Endurance board.

At 420 tomorrow afternoon, I'll be in Fruita enjoying the desert air and all that goes with it.

Party on................................................~ dude


----------



## moshelove (Jun 8, 2005)

hell yeah, happy 4/20 ya'll. Don't be afraid of the healing plant. If you don't like the taste, make some pants!!


----------



## adán (Aug 10, 2005)

I've smoked a lot maria and I have diven after, you drive more slow and crefully than when you're normal. I think it's not dangerous for the rest but the sensations may not be very goodin a muddy, rooty downhill jjjj


----------



## El_Gordo (Mar 17, 2006)

I smoke occasionally...mostly when I'm around other people because weed makes them tolerable. When I'm at a party and everyone is talking about their job/stock portfolio/golf swing/favorite ball sport, a couple of lungfulls in my car makes things a lot more tolerable.

I don't want or need weed to intensify my communion with nature. Cycling IS my weed and I prefer to ride alone. In addition, the nature experience cannot get any more intense for me. Weed only dulls the expereince for me (I know...I've tried it).


----------

